# bruit de l'imac g5 (2) !



## Marcmaniac (5 Janvier 2005)

Réouverture du forum bruit ! 
Il n'y aura plus de vinaigre, promis ! 
Mais beaucoup de macusers ont besoin de ce fil pour s'exprimer et apple care en a besoin pour nous entendre aussi, alors SVP macinside, ne fermes pas ce post !
Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gégé2 (5 Janvier 2005)

+ 1


----------



## sellig4 (5 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir. Je viens de m'inscrire pour demander que ce forum soit maintenu. J'envisage acheter un imac, mais ne le ferai pas tant que ce problème de bruit ne sera pas résolu ; du coup, je viens presque chaque jour depuis plusieurs semaines consulter les messages du forum pour voir si il y a du changement. (On se rend compte, d'ailleurs, qu'un forum vit  : quelques anciens restent, quelques nouveaux, peu au courant, arrivent : je découvrais les forums et j'ai été impressionné).

Donc ce forum a une réelle utilité. Il est important de le maintenir, surtout si le site Apple a supprimé son équivalent... Les débats y sont mesurés, responsables, ne remettent jamais en cause la suprématie d'Apple  . Vraiment.


----------



## appleman (5 Janvier 2005)

gégé2 a dit:
			
		

> + 1



 :mouais:


----------



## Marcmaniac (5 Janvier 2005)

Pour repartir sur de bonnes bases et qu'il n'y ait pas de malentendus, récapitulatif de la discussion précedente :

1-L'imac g5 est une superbe machine qui fonctionne parfaitement bien ! (Le processeur est rapide, la carte vidéo suffit amplement, les enceintes sont un peu faibles et manquent de graves, l'écran est splendide, la ram mérite d'être augmentée)
2-Certains possesseurs d'imac g5 ont du mal à s'habituer au bruit de leur machine ! 
3-Certaines machines font un bruit difficilement supportable (style roulette de dentiste et ce, dès l'allumage !) (Précision marketing d'apple : imac g5 : 28 Db , comme un souffle, mais à 50 centimètres des oreilles )
4-Après quelques vérifications (enregistrement de bruit, manipulations diverses, changement de midplane, de bloc d'alimentation...),il semble qu'aucune solution n'ait été trouvée, ni par les possesseurs de mac, ni par apple.
5-Apple confirme par l'appel care, qu'il existe un problème sur certaines machines.
6-Il n'est pas pour l'instant possible de connaître un pourcentage de machine "défectueuse" mais il semble que ce problème ne soit pas si marginal que cela. (apple care au téléphone )
7-Une solution sera trouvée, quand et comment, cela reste le point d' ?


8- Le mac, c'est génial et cela le restera mais si on pouvait trouver une solution, rapidement et efficace, ce serait sympa pour les macusers qui y croient toujours et qui sont de bonne foi, car l'imac g5 est une superbe machine !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Réouverture du forum bruit !
> Il n'y aura plus de vinaigre, promis !
> Mais beaucoup de macusers ont besoin de ce fil pour s'exprimer et apple care en a besoin pour nous entendre aussi, alors SVP macinside, ne fermes pas ce post !
> Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




salut et super initiative


----------



## Krap's (6 Janvier 2005)

Juste mon petit témoignage :
J'ai reçu mon Imac G5 depuis 3 sem, et dans mon cas, pas de Pb (surtout en comparaison avec un ventilo de PC...).

Bref, très léger souffle en utilisation normale, rien de choquant, même si une absence totale de bruit serait évidemment le top.

En conclusion, je ne pense pas faire partie des malheureux possesseurs d'Imac bruyant (il y en a donc !!  )

A+ et bon courage pour faire aboutir à une solution.

Krap's


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Janvier 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Réouverture du forum bruit !
> Il n'y aura plus de vinaigre, promis !
> Mais beaucoup de macusers ont besoin de ce fil pour s'exprimer et apple care en a besoin pour nous entendre aussi, alors SVP macinside, ne fermes pas ce post !
> Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Clap clap clap


----------



## gégé2 (6 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


Quel est-le problème ?


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Janvier 2005)

> Actually, I find it hard to believe that there are any quiet G5 iMacs out there. I tend to suspect those that make this claim do it either out of ego, of don't have very good ears. My support for this claim is that I believe Apple would have little or no trouble finding the problem with the fan noise if indeed there were any machines completely without it. I suspect a resolution is already known, but costs make it impractical to implement. We'll all find out I when the G5 iMac Rev B comes out in a few months.


Voilà une réflexion sur les avancées des ingénieurs d'Apple ... trouvée sur le thread bruit du forum Apple


----------



## Marcmaniac (6 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une réflexion sur les avancées des ingénieurs d'Apple ... trouvée sur le thread bruit du forum Apple


Ce qui veut dire en langage de Molière......


----------



## tornade13 (6 Janvier 2005)

Rien de bien nouveau que l'on ne connaisse pas...


----------



## Marcmaniac (6 Janvier 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Rien de bien nouveau que l'on ne connaisse pas...


Je l'avais deviné ! 
Wait and see .............


----------



## pyxmalion (6 Janvier 2005)

Krap's a dit:
			
		

> Juste mon petit témoignage :
> J'ai reçu mon Imac G5 depuis 3 sem, et dans mon cas, pas de Pb (surtout en comparaison avec un ventilo de PC...).
> 
> Bref, très léger souffle en utilisation normale, rien de choquant, même si une absence totale de bruit serait évidemment le top.
> ...



Le mien, je l'ai maintenant depuis 4 jours et pareil ! Rien de choquant ! Au boulot, je travaille avec un pc et lui, il fait vraiment du bruit ! L'iMac est plutôt très discret ! En outre, je suis bluffé par ce condensé de génie technologique et esthétique ! La pureté ! Cette machine est magnifique !


----------



## tornade13 (6 Janvier 2005)

Pendant q'on est a parler iMac et que le G5 me fait loucher depuis son arrivé, je me pose réellement le probleme suivant, cet iMac est il vraiment plus rapide en encodage video que l'iMac G4.
Je fais pas mal de divx mais aussi de mini dvd et de svcd, en ce moment meme j'encode un Dvd en Divx avec Handbrake (a partir d'une image disk) j'arrive en moyenne avec 12 fps c'est vraiment pas beaucoup!! le G5 fait il beaucoup plus.


----------



## Cricri (7 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai rendu mon imac G5 au bout d'une semaine contre remboursement car il faisait trop de bruit (le ventilo, oui). Bénéficiaire de l'Apple Care, je n'ai pas souhaité parler 1 minute à un technicien parce qu'après avoir lu le forum iMac d'Apple et les forums Macge pendant 2 mois (délai pour recevoir mon iMac) mon opinion était que si mon ordi faisait trop de bruit il n'en restait pas moins que pour moi en trouver un qui me satisferait, niveau "quiet whisper", relevait actuellement de la gageure. Pour donner une idée, mon Lacie fait trop de bruit et je l'utilise le moins possible !


----------



## LCé (7 Janvier 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Réouverture du forum bruit !
> Il n'y aura plus de vinaigre, promis !
> Mais beaucoup de macusers ont besoin de ce fil pour s'exprimer et apple care en a besoin pour nous entendre aussi, alors SVP macinside, ne fermes pas ce post !
> Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yop !

 je confirme le problème de bruit 'iRasoir' (depuis le début ) et le changement de 1 iMac et de 3 midplanes sans résultat.
 D'après le tech et l'ingé AppleCare, tous les iMac font ce bruit là, c'est juste une question d'environnement et de sensibilité.

 J'attire l'attention sur un autre problème ... les ventilos montent en puissance et ne redescendent qu'après une trèèèèèèès longue période de pause, ou d'une reboot, et ce, malgré la température descendue depuis un bout de temps. C'est une gène bien supérieure au problème de iRasoir qui arrive à se faire discret par moment (surtout avec un pot d'échappement, un bout de carton sur le ventilo et des bouts de scotch placés en mm sur la sortie du iMac)
 Franchement, quand ils poussent les ventilos, l'iMac n'a rien à envier à un PC 

 Ca arrive après 20 minutes de boulot sur Photoshop à la tablette ... 30 minutes d'écoute sous iTunes, 20 minutes de montage sous FC Express ... enfin tout ce qui est un peu gourmand.

 voilà ... a+


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Janvier 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui veut dire en langage de Molière......


En language de Molière ça veut dire que celui qui écrit le message a du mal à croire qu'il existe  des iMac réellement silencieux que c'est une question de tolérance et d'appréciation (j'adoucis un peu ses propos). Il appuie sa thèse par le raisonnement suivant : si il existait d'un côté des iMac silencieux et d'un autre des iMac bruyants, il y a longtemps que les ingénieurs d'Apple auraient trouvé le moyen de rendre les iMacs bruyants silencieux. Sa conclusion est qu'il n'y a que des imacs bruyants et que Apple connait une solution mais que son coût rend son implémentation impossible pour l'instant (défaut de conception comme me l'a suggéré un mec de l'AppleCare ?).


----------



## LCé (7 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> En language de Molière ça veut dire que celui qui écrit le message a du mal à croire qu'il existe des iMac réellement silencieux que c'est une question de tolérance et d'appréciation (j'adoucis un peu ses propos). Il appuie sa thèse par le raisonnement suivant : si il existait d'un côté des iMac silencieux et d'un autre des iMac bruyants, il y a longtemps que les ingénieurs d'Apple auraient trouvé le moyen de rendre les iMacs bruyants silencieux. Sa conclusion est qu'il n'y a que des imacs bruyants et que Apple connait une solution mais que son coût rend son implémentation impossible pour l'instant (défaut de conception comme me l'a suggéré un mec de l'AppleCare ?).


 moi je mise aussi sur "défaut de conception" ... l'avenir nous le dira


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Janvier 2005)

Lcé, je trouve que tu as le plus beau pot d'échappement que je connaisse ..............
C'est incroyable ce que l'on peut faire avec un mac et ......trois bouts de scotch !


----------



## tornade13 (7 Janvier 2005)

Voila!! le fait que steve ne presente pas cet iMac G5 et ça porte la poisse...


----------



## Webmr (7 Janvier 2005)

Ca commences a me faire bien peur cette histoire !
 J'envisage de m'achetter un iMac G5 1,8GHz 17" prochainement mais je deteste le bruit ! Et j'utilise vraiment beaucoup d'heures un ordinateur !

 Pour ceux qui l'ont et qui disent qu'il est silenceux, pouvez vous me dire environ le bruit que ça fait ? Par exemple si je veux dormir et que on lit se trouve à 1,5mètres de l'iMac est ce que je vais l'entendre ? Sinon quel est la distance environ a laquel on ne perçoit plus le bruit du ventillo ? (Car la en ce moment le PC Portable que je possède et j'entends son ventillo à plus de 10mètres !!! C'est énorme et je veux pus de ça !)


----------



## benamad (7 Janvier 2005)

Dans beaucoup de magasins tu as la possibilité de retourner le produit sous une semaine (15 jours pour la fnac) sans raison serieuse. Renseigne toi des conditions de vente et teste-le chez toi de maniere intensive, tu pourras vraiment te faire ton avis.


----------



## peyret (7 Janvier 2005)

l'imac G5 fait 10 fois moins de bruit qu'un pc hp pavilion 782, même avec le DD vibrateur !
c'est le clavier qui fait le plus de bruit....
les petits ventilos sont vendus pour 32db à fond la caisse, mais 32db en seche cheveux, c'est agressif. Mais la vitesse maxi, jamais entendue en utilisation normale, sauf en démarrant en FW .
Parfois on entend un mini sèche cheveux qui commence à démarrer, mais un chouintement seulement.

Un peu plus que le l'imac tournesol après 2 ans de service, beaucoup moins qu'un vieux ppc 9600, beaucoup moins qu'un emac, un peu plus qu'une VMC (ventilation habitation), 

lp


----------



## LCé (7 Janvier 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Ca commences a me faire bien peur cette histoire !
> J'envisage de m'achetter un iMac G5 1,8GHz 17" prochainement mais je deteste le bruit ! Et j'utilise vraiment beaucoup d'heures un ordinateur !
> 
> Pour ceux qui l'ont et qui disent qu'il est silenceux, pouvez vous me dire environ le bruit que ça fait ? Par exemple si je veux dormir et que on lit se trouve à 1,5mètres de l'iMac est ce que je vais l'entendre ? Sinon quel est la distance environ a laquel on ne perçoit plus le bruit du ventillo ? (Car la en ce moment le PC Portable que je possède et j'entends son ventillo à plus de 10mètres !!! C'est énorme et je veux pus de ça !)


 il faut comprendre aussi que le bruit est très variable selon l'utilisation ... franchement quand il tourne à faire du mail ou du net, il est particulièrement silencieux (à part ce petit bzzzzz régulier qui est très spécifique et difficile à cerner .. mais une fois dans l'oreille ... plus moyen de l'oublier).
 Après, quand tu l'utilises vraiment le iMac, il devient très buryant, étant switcheur je peux dire que je ne vois pas de différence avec mon PC quand le iMac souffle ... 

 je le reboote toutes les heures de boulot pour revenir à un niveau initiale de ventilo. (comme le reboote règle le problème, je pense qu'une maj firmware devrait palier au problème).

 Dans tous les cas, je ne conseille ce iMac à personne dans l'immédiat.


----------



## tornade13 (7 Janvier 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Dans tous les cas, je ne conseille ce iMac à personne dans l'immédiat.


Je ne pense pas qu'il faillent allez jusque la mais si futur acheteur il ya il se fera deballé son imac et se le faire mette en route devant lui.
Un pote l'a fait pou un eMac...
Le seul soucis et c'est mon cas c'est pour l'achat sur l'apple store..... je m'y risquerait pas. (pour l'instant)


----------



## LCé (7 Janvier 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'il faillent allez jusque la mais si futur acheteur il ya il se fera deballé son imac et se le faire mette en route devant lui.
> Un pote l'a fait pou un eMac...
> Le seul soucis et c'est mon cas c'est pour l'achat sur l'apple store..... je m'y risquerait pas. (pour l'instant)


 Bien au contraire ... J'achète tout mon matos sur Apple Store ... y'a 10 jours de retour sans conditions ... un appel et le gars fait venir TNT pour récupérer le matériel. Je ne vois aucun inconvénient à l'achat sur AppleStore


----------



## Webmr (7 Janvier 2005)

Vous n'aller tous de même pas me dire que je vais retrouver un bruit comme celui de mon PC actuel ?!
 Vous avez pas répondu a mes question  

 C'est dérangent si on dort a coté ? (car je laisse de temps en temps mon PC allumé la nuit mais j'evite vu le bruit qu'il fait ! J'en ais mal à la tête !)

 A combien de mètre environ on ne perçoit plus le bruit du ventilo ?

 Et je rajoutes une question, cette contamination qui a atteint l'iMac (le bruit qu'il fait etc...), qu'elle est ma change pour que je ne possèdes pas un iMac comme ceux là ?


----------



## tornade13 (7 Janvier 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dérangent si on dort a coté ?


Pas plus dérangeant q'une femme qui ronfle 



			
				009 a dit:
			
		

> A combien de mètre environ on ne perçoit plus le bruit du ventilo ?


 


			
				009 a dit:
			
		

> Et je rajoutes une question, cette contamination qui a atteint l'iMac (le bruit qu'il fait etc...), qu'elle est ma change pour que je ne possèdes pas un iMac comme ceux là ?


Autant de chance que quelqu'un reponde a cette question...
Fait comme LCé le recommande achete en un et si cela ne te conviens pas retour a l'envoyeur...
Je vais peut etre envisager ça


----------



## NightWalker (7 Janvier 2005)

Perso aucun problème... mon iMac continue à bosser à côté sans problème... je ne l'entends pas du tout. La seule chose que j'ai fait est de réduire la luminosité de l'écran, au début c'était juste pour éviter un bronzage partiel (facial ). Il s'est avéré que ça a permis d'éviter au ventilo de se déclencher intempestivement... Depuis c'est absolument le calme plat...


----------



## tornade13 (7 Janvier 2005)

C'est bien ça le soucis le problème de bruit est très aléatoire, j'ai pu l'entendre chez un pote qui est dentiste l'imac est dans son cabinet ... Même avec de la bonne volonté on ne peut pas zapper ce bruit.
Donc ceux qui disent que leur iMac ne fait pas de bruit je ne met pas en doute leur dires.


----------



## gégé2 (9 Janvier 2005)

Ma question est simple : un utilisateur touché par ce problème de bruit strident du ventilateur de l'Imac G5 a-t-il dors et déjà pu obtenir une résolution définitive du problème ?

Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'il faillent allez jusque la mais si futur acheteur il ya il se fera deballé son imac et se le faire mette en route devant lui.
> Un pote l'a fait pou un eMac...
> Le seul soucis et c'est mon cas c'est pour l'achat sur l'apple store..... je m'y risquerait pas. (pour l'instant)


 
le problème c'est que les ventillos ne se déclenchent pas dans les premières minutes qui suivent la mise en route, mais au bout d'environ 1/4 d'heure de travail intensif (encodage par exemple, perso je ne peux pas jouer à SimCity plus de 20 minutes), donc faut avoir envie de passer 20 minutes devant l'iMac dans le magasin ...
Sinon moi je ne passe que par l'Apple Store, pas de problèmes et on a Apple directement sous la main sans intermédiaire ...


----------



## Mulder (10 Janvier 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus dérangeant q'une femme qui ronfle


On va dire "qu'un conjoint". C'est politiquement plus correct.


----------



## Webmr (10 Janvier 2005)

Mais même quand il ventile a fond, l'iMac est plus bruyant qu'un PC ? Et personne ne peux répondre a ma question ? Il n'y en a pas un seul qui le possède ou quoi ? A quel distance on ne perçoit plus le bruit de son ventillo ? 2mètres ? 3mètres ? 5 ? 7 ? 10 ? 15 ?....
 Je vous demande cette question car n'ayant *jamais* *utilisé* *ou vu en mache* un Mac je ne peux pas me basser sur vos propos 
 Et bien sur dernière question  Le bruit de l'iMac devient finalement beaucoup plus fort de ce qui est écrit sur le site Apple ? (25dB)


----------



## LCé (10 Janvier 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Mais même quand il ventile a fond, l'iMac est plus bruyant qu'un PC ? Et personne ne peux répondre a ma question ? Il n'y en a pas un seul qui le possède ou quoi ? A quel distance on ne perçoit plus le bruit de son ventillo ? 2mètres ? 3mètres ? 5 ? 7 ? 10 ? 15 ?....
> Je vous demande cette question car n'ayant *jamais* *utilisé* *ou vu en mache* un Mac je ne peux pas me basser sur vos propos
> Et bien sur dernière question  Le bruit de l'iMac devient finalement beaucoup plus fort de ce qui est écrit sur le site Apple ? (25dB)


 
ayant un iMac "modifié" pour l'entendre le moins possible, je dirais que la nuit, mon iMac je l'entends (quand il ne souffle pas) à 2 ou 3 mètres (un léger bruit constant ... moins fort que mon LaCie)

Quand il souffle ... là y'a plus de mètres qui comptent ! ... on l'entend de partout ... Il souffle comme un PC.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Mais même quand il ventile a fond, l'iMac est plus bruyant qu'un PC ? Et personne ne peux répondre a ma question ? Il n'y en a pas un seul qui le possède ou quoi ? A quel distance on ne perçoit plus le bruit de son ventillo ? 2mètres ? 3mètres ? 5 ? 7 ? 10 ? 15 ?....
> Je vous demande cette question car n'ayant *jamais* *utilisé* *ou vu en mache* un Mac je ne peux pas me basser sur vos propos
> Et bien sur dernière question  Le bruit de l'iMac devient finalement beaucoup plus fort de ce qui est écrit sur le site Apple ? (25dB)


 
Effectivement, mon iMac est plus bruyant que mon PC "silencieux" ...
Pour ce qui est de la distance tout dépend ... En ce qui me concerne, quand je ne le fais pas trop bosser (email, internet), le seul bruit est celui de rasoir qui ne se perçoit plus à environ 3 m. Par contre, quand je le fais bosser (encodage, jeux ...), habitant dans un studio, la seule façon pour moi de ne plus l'entendre est de sortir de l'appart


----------



## Webmr (10 Janvier 2005)

A ouais quand même !
  Les matériaus reconditionnés, il est possible de les échanger au bout de 10jour comme c'est le cas avec les produits neufs ?

 Sinon j'achèterais bien un PM Mac G5 Monoprocesseur 1,8GHz reconditionné + un écran et 1Go de RAM mais ça risque de faire cher tout ça :s Et de plus l'écran que je choisirais n'aura pas la même résolution que celle de l'iMac... Elle sera beaucoup moins importante 
 Enfin si ce dernier ne fait pas beaucoup de bruit bien sur :d Et aussi selon promotion avec le reconditionnement. Il me faudrais -20% au moins...

  Qu'en pensez vous ? Et sinon quels choix ais-je ?

NightWalker tu pousse beaucoup ton iMac ou pas ? Ou c'est que que du mail, internet, chat etc... ? Merci 

  Merci


----------



## gégé2 (10 Janvier 2005)

gégé2 a dit:
			
		

> Ma question est simple : un utilisateur touché par ce problème de bruit strident du ventilateur de l'Imac G5 a-t-il dors et déjà pu obtenir une résolution définitive du problème ?
> 
> Merci



Dites, si vous aviez des éléments de réponse, ce serait sympa.


----------



## LCé (11 Janvier 2005)

gégé2 a dit:
			
		

> Dites, si vous aviez des éléments de réponse, ce serait sympa.


 
il y a plusieurs problèmes de bruit 'strident' ...

Pour certains il s'agit de l'alimentation (vieux problème maintenant). Là y'a un fix.
Pour d'autres c'est le ventilo du bas (celui qui amène l'air dans le iMac) ... Pas vraiment de fix ... une remplacement de Midplane permet souvent de résoudre le problème (j'en ai eu 3 et la 3ème a résolu ce bruit spécifiquement).

Sinon il y a un bruit qui n'a encore aucun fix : le iRasoir ... un bruit émit par les ventilos (CPU et Midplane) lorsqu'ils tournent ... c'est un léger son de moteur .. un bzzzzzzzz

Et le dernier .. et non des moindres ... c'est la monté en puissance des ventilos ... Elle ne semble pas lié directement à la charge du processeur (bizarre) puisque certaines actions comme travailler sur une image à la tablette ne bouffe pas 100% du proc. et entraine pourtant, et invariablement, une monté de la soufflerie jusqu'à un niveau plus que désagréable (un vrai PC). De plus, alors que la température avoisine les 50°C (trois fois rien), les ventilos continuent à souffler


----------



## Webmr (11 Janvier 2005)

Je repose ma question  
 Les matériaus reconditionnés, il est possible de les échanger au bout de 10jour comme c'est le cas avec les produits neufs ?


----------



## benamad (11 Janvier 2005)

pourquoi tu te renseignes pas aupres du magasin ou tu comptes acheter ? tu seras sur de la reponse au moins


----------



## Webmr (11 Janvier 2005)

Mon magasin c'est simple, pour achetter du reconditionné, c'est AppleStore tout simplement


----------



## LCé (12 Janvier 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Mon magasin c'est simple, pour achetter du reconditionné, c'est AppleStore tout simplement


 
pourquoi tu n'appelles pas l'AppleStore ?? c'est gratuit en plus 0800 046 046


----------



## benamad (12 Janvier 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Mon magasin c'est simple, pour achetter du reconditionné, c'est AppleStore tout simplement



La Fnac fais aussi du reconditionné.
Bref appele, LCé te donne meme le numero qui est gratuit qui plus est


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> La Fnac fais aussi du reconditionné.
> Bref appele, LCé te donne meme le numero qui est gratuit qui plus est


 
Merci d'utiliser les MP, la Fnac et le refurb n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec le bruit de l'imac


----------



## ivremort (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi ce que je comprends pas, avec mon IMac G5 20", c'est que des fois il est super-silencieux (bruit normal de ventilation plus un très très léger bruit de moteur pas dérangeant, en prêtant bien l'oreille), et des fois très bruyant, bruit de moteur assez appuyé, là franchement gênant pour travailler, et ce avec les mêmes applications ouvertes! (Peu gourmandes dans mon cas, fonctions basiques).
 Je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire le lien entre le bruit et la cause: applications, luminosité, tel ou tel fichier ouvert, ou je ne sais quoi...
 Mais le fait que ça ne soit pas tout le temps dérangeant me fait espérer qu'il y a une solution software.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

ben moi
 je n ai jamais entendu les ventilo souflés sauf pendant le hardware test

 mais j ai ce bruit de moteur eb continu qui augmente avec l utilisation processeur

 j en recois un nouveau la semaine prochaine 

 on vera si il y a le meme bruit (peut etre est  ce le bruit normal)

 je vous tiens au courant a plus


----------



## LCé (12 Janvier 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je comprends pas, avec mon IMac G5 20", c'est que des fois il est super-silencieux (bruit normal de ventilation plus un très très léger bruit de moteur pas dérangeant, en prêtant bien l'oreille), et des fois très bruyant, bruit de moteur assez appuyé, là franchement gênant pour travailler, et ce avec les mêmes applications ouvertes! (Peu gourmandes dans mon cas, fonctions basiques).
> Je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire le lien entre le bruit et la cause: applications, luminosité, tel ou tel fichier ouvert, ou je ne sais quoi...
> Mais le fait que ça ne soit pas tout le temps dérangeant me fait espérer qu'il y a une solution software.


 
oui j'ai aussi remarqué ça ... le bruit devient abominable sans raison ... généralement ça apparait après l'utilisation de photoshop et de ma tablette Wacom. Ca se met à souffler comme un PC après 15 minutes. Pourtant le CPU est chargé à 70%, la mémoire à 50% et le tout avoisine les 56°C ...


----------



## LCé (12 Janvier 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi
> je n ai jamais entendu les ventilo souflés sauf pendant le hardware test
> 
> mais j ai ce bruit de moteur eb continu qui augmente avec l utilisation processeur
> ...


 

hum ... franchement ... CE bruit de moteur semble le fonctionnement 'normal' de la machine (dixit Apple) ... tellement normal qu'ils cherchent une solution !!


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi
> je n ai jamais entendu les ventilo souflés sauf pendant le hardware test
> 
> mais j ai ce bruit de moteur eb continu qui augmente avec l utilisation processeur
> ...


 
Attention, il faut bien distinguer les 2 types de bruit :

- *le bruit de rasoir* (celui que tu appelles bruit de moteur) pour lequel une solution peut être trouvée (matériel de meilleure qualité ?)

- *le bruit du souffle* des ventillos que l'on peut considérer comme "normal" lorsque la machine est sollicitée plus ou moins à plein pot et pour lequel je ne vois pas de solution. Le G5 ça chauffe énormément et dans un espace aussi confiné que l'iMac, il faut évaquer à tout prix d'ou les ventillos tournant à plein pot. Et je n'ai jamais vu le souffle dégagé par un ventillo tournant à plein pot ne pas faire de bruit. Dans ce cas, il y a peut être un défaut de conception de l'iMac ...


----------



## benamad (12 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il faut bien distinguer les 2 types de bruit :
> 
> - *le bruit de rasoir* (celui que tu appelles bruit de moteur) pour lequel une solution peut être trouvée (matériel de meilleure qualité ?)
> 
> - *le bruit du souffle* des ventillos que l'on peut considérer comme "normal" lorsque la machine est sollicitée plus ou moins à plein pot et pour lequel je ne vois pas de solution. Le G5 ça chauffe énormément et dans un espace aussi confiné que l'iMac, il faut évaquer à tout prix d'ou les ventillos tournant à plein pot. Et je n'ai jamais vu le souffle dégagé par un ventillo tournant à plein pot ne pas faire de bruit. Dans ce cas, il y a peut être un défaut de conception de l'iMac ...



Pour le souffle je crois pas qu'on puisse quelque chose. En revanche ce qui embetant comme en temoigne LCé c'est le fait que l'ordi continue a souffler meme quand l'activité intense c'est arretee et que le temperature a baissé. Pour cela je pense qu'Apple devrait pouvoir fournir une solution Software.
Pour ma part comme je n'utilise pas mon G5 a fond je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilos souffler en dehors de l'hardware test.

Mais l'irasoir (ralala il s'excite encore pendant que je poste, bon ca c'est le bug safari sur macG) c'est vrai qu'il devient gonflant quand on travaillle sur la machine (ca m'arrive pas souvent mais aujourd'hui je bosse sur une partition et ca commence a me pomper serieux).
J'ai regardé la keynote et quand je vois comment Steve Jobs presente les produits je me dis que c'est pas possible que ce bruit soit considéré comme normal par Apple qui a quand meme une certaine philosophie du confort d'utilisation de ces machines (surtout les modeles grands publics).

Bon j'arrete car j'ai l'impression que l'imac va decoller 
(utilisation processeur : 95,8 % MDR, je croyais que le bug de safari avait ete resolu avec la derniere mise a jour ...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2005)

Alors voilà, une petite expérience personnelle qui pourra peut-être expliquer la différence de niveau sonore constatée par certains sur l'iMac G5 : mon fils à un téléviseur qui d'après mes trois enfants produit un sifflement insupportable. Ma femme le trouve elle supportable, et moi, je ne l'entend même pas. Ceci prouve que nous n'avons pas tous la même oreille, et qu'en outre, avec l'age, on à tendance à la perdre. Ne serait-ce pas là la raison de ces différences constatées par des utilisateurs différents sur des Mac différents ? Peut-être que si tout le monde écoutait le même iMac G5, il ne ferait pas le même bruit pour tous ?


----------



## LCé (12 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà, une petite expérience personnelle qui pourra peut-être expliquer la différence de niveau sonore constatée par certains sur l'iMac G5 : mon fils à un téléviseur qui d'après mes trois enfants produit un sifflement insupportable. Ma femme le trouve elle supportable, et moi, je ne l'entend même pas. Ceci prouve que nous n'avons pas tous la même oreille, et qu'en outre, avec l'age, on à tendance à la perdre. Ne serait-ce pas là la raison de ces différences constatées par des utilisateurs différents sur des Mac différents ? Peut-être que si tout le monde écoutait le même iMac G5, il ne ferait pas le même bruit pour tous ?


 
j'avais déjà émis cette hypothèse et c'est vrai qu'il y a un peu de ça ... j'ai la même expérience concernant la TV (que j'entends quand elle émets un son strident ... tellement génant que j'en ai changé).

Ajoutons à cela l'environnement plus ou moins bruyant et ça pourrait expliquer d'autres cas ... il n'en reste pas moins que les ventilos du iMac émettent un bruit très spécifique qui n'est pas 'normal' pour un ventilateur. 

En espérant toujours que Apple va enfin changer ces ventilateurs ! c'est dingue ça .. ils reconnaissent le problème ... disent avoir beaucoup trop d'appels à leur goût ... on trouve des trace de ce problème sur tous les forums FR ou étrangers ... et toujours pas de solution ...


----------



## tornade13 (12 Janvier 2005)

Le sifflement dont tu parle est du a l'alimentation (c'est tres connu) et ce sont des hautes frequences qui c'est vrai ne sont pas perçu par tout le monde.

Dans le cas de l'iMac G5 c'est plus un bruit de ventilo.


----------



## Marcmaniac (14 Janvier 2005)

Le bruit du g5 est différent d'une machine à une autre ! C'est une évidence facile à constater ! Pour qui peut le faire devant deux voir trois imac g5 au même endroit ! (ce que j'ai pu faire, et ce qu'apple a pu faire aussi !)
Nous ne devrions plus entendre dans cette discussion que c'est une question de personne ou d'oreilles ! 
Il existe des g5 plus bruyants que d'autres, pour certains ce bruit n'est pas un problème, (travail dans un athmosphère bruyant), pour d'autres dont je fais parti, c'est insupportable !
C'est tout..........merci Apple de réfléchir à une solution  !


----------



## LCé (14 Janvier 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Il existe des g5 plus bruyants que d'autres, pour certains ce bruit n'est pas un problème, (travail dans un athmosphère bruyant), pour d'autres dont je fais parti, c'est insupportable !
> C'est tout..........merci Apple de réfléchir à une solution  !


 
 oui .. c'est ça le point soulevé ... il existe peut-etre des plus ou moins bruyant, mais je ne crois pas qu'il existe des iMac sans bruit du tout (à part la soufflerie) ... Sinon les moult changements de midplane auraient résolu le problème non ?

 Donc, je reste persuadé qu'il s'agit avant tout de la perception de chacun et donc lié à la personne et à l'environement. Certains trouvent mon iMAc silencieux ... Moi je ne supporte pas son bruit de iRasoir.

 Enfin .. tout repose sur Apple ... et franchement ça commence à durer 

 Certains ont rappelé dernièrement ?


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

LCé je me demande si tu vas pas tuer mon rasoir avec ce pot d'echappement car ca isole du bruit certes mais ca n'aide pas a l'evacuation de la chaleur ton truc...


----------



## LCé (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> LCé je me demande si tu vas pas tuer mon rasoir avec ce pot d'echappement car ca isole du bruit certes mais ca n'aide pas a l'evacuation de la chaleur ton truc...


 
 bah tout est une question de controle 

 mon iMac tourne en moyenne à 50°C et j'ai bien pensé à laisser passer l'air ... c'est le plus important ... il ne faut pas boucher, mais créer un piège à bruit.


----------



## pooky31 (14 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

 Mon imac g5 se transforme actuellement en irasoir comme beaucoup d'entre vous...
 Ne croyez vous pas qu'il serait utile de se faire référencer par apple comme possésseur de mac à problème. Je sais bien qu'ils ne feront pas grand chose actuellement mais si un jour ils trouvent la solution du style d'ici quelques moi après l'expiration de la garantie... peut être que si on ne se déclare pas ils ne voudront rien faire pour nous.


 Merci pour vos réponses

 Jerome


----------



## willy (14 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait confirmer que ce problème de bruit ne touche que la version 20' ? On m'a dit que les versions 17' n'étaient pas touché.


----------



## pooky31 (14 Janvier 2005)

Oh ça touche aussi le 17... et même enormément sur le mien !!!!


----------



## lerty (15 Janvier 2005)

Tout d'abord, bonjour à tous, je suis ce post depuis un bout de temps, mais bref je n'écris que maintenant. 
Je me disais que vue la lenteur d'apple, il serait peut être bon de faire un gros truc pour se rappeler à son bon souvenir. Exemple, il faudrait recenser tous les gens suceptibles d'appeler, et le faire tous, à la chaine pendant quelques jours, histoire de bien les faire chi.... 
Y'a pas de raison, on est assez perturbés par le bruit de la bête, ils peuvent bien s'en prendre plein les oreilles les vilains.
Voilà, si des gens pensent que cette idée pourrait apporter un peu d'espoir ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Janvier 2005)

lerty a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord, bonjour à tous, je suis ce post depuis un bout de temps, mais bref je n'écris que maintenant.
> Je me disais que vue la lenteur d'apple, il serait peut être bon de faire un gros truc pour se rappeler à son bon souvenir. Exemple, il faudrait recenser tous les gens suceptibles d'appeler, et le faire tous, à la chaine pendant quelques jours, histoire de bien les faire chi....
> Y'a pas de raison, on est assez perturbés par le bruit de la bête, ils peuvent bien s'en prendre plein les oreilles les vilains.
> Voilà, si des gens pensent que cette idée pourrait apporter un peu d'espoir ?


Je suis prêt pour tout et même pire mais j'ai un peu peur des modo qui vont fermer si on continue à être un poil méchant !


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Janvier 2005)

En réponse à ceux qui demande où en est apple par rapport à ce PB : j'ai appelé hier l'apple care et c'est toujours la mê^me rengaine : au bout de deux correspondant et un aller retour par le niveau deux, bref, au bout de 20 minutes..............RAS !
Ils ont mê^me pas envoyé mon isight promise en guise de geste commercial ! Promise depuis le 22 novembre !

Ils ont de la chance que l'on ne soit pas procédurié !


----------



## lerty (15 Janvier 2005)

On est pas méchant, on est juste pas content de : 1) avoir un problème de bruit anormal, 2) qu'apple se fiche de nous en nous disant qu'ils planchent sur la solution.
Si vraiment (ce que je pense) ils se fichent bien de ce problème, qu'ils fassent une compensation financière, étant donné que jamais ils ne reprendront les imacs défectueux pour les remplacer contre des revB?


----------



## pooky31 (15 Janvier 2005)

Je viens d'avoir apple au téléphone. 
 - Ils m'envoient une nouvelle carte mère en espèrant que ça fixera légèrement le pb.
 - C'est aussi et surtout un pb de soft d'après eux, c'est à dire de la façon dont le soft gère les ventilos de l'imac. Ils ont beaucoup de remontées sur ce problème qui commence à devenir genant pour eux d'un point de vue de réputation. Une mise à jour du soft reglant ce problème devrait être bientot disponible d'après applecare. Le problème est ce que veut dire le mot bientot. Est ce tiger ou 10.3.8 ???


----------



## lerty (15 Janvier 2005)

effectivement, le problème vient du bientôt car depuis le début, la solution arrive bientôt selon eux ? alors c'est pas que je n'ai pas confiance, mais presque.


----------



## ivremort (15 Janvier 2005)

Hein?


----------



## lerty (15 Janvier 2005)

comment ça "hein ?" ? Je dis que quand applecare dit "bientôt" et bien je m'en méfie un peu. Depuis le début du signalement du problème c'est ce qu'ils disent, et ça sent la volonté de noyer le poisson


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Janvier 2005)

Mais on les laissera pas faire ! On est là ! Et on doit continuer à parler sur ce post !
Merci à tous ! C'est pour la bonne cause et quand Apple reglera le problème alors on fera savoir qu'il sont très bons et qu'ils assure avec leur client !
Mais pour l'instant, e n'est pas le cas !


----------



## willy (15 Janvier 2005)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> ... Ils ont beaucoup de remontées sur ce problème qui commence à devenir genant pour eux d'un point de vue de réputation....


C'est claire que ce problème de bruit commence à être connu, rien que de savoir que je risque d"avoir ce soucis, me fait encore plus hésiter pour l"achat d'un iMac G5 17' 

Vivement une correction !


----------



## lerty (15 Janvier 2005)

C'est sur que la solution trouvée on le fera savoir. Mais bien sur aussi, plus ils trainent plus on va être mécontents. Là d'ailleurs le ventillo s'emballe pour rien et j'ai envie de le taper.


----------



## calvin (15 Janvier 2005)

y a t-il des gens contents de leur imac G5 et qui a pas de prob de bruit ?


----------



## lerty (15 Janvier 2005)

ça a été dit plein de fois ici et ailleurs. Il y a plein de gens contents de leur imac qui ne fait pas de bruit. Mais il y en a aussi qui ne sont pas dans cette heureuse situation. Nous ne savons pas combien nous sommes, juste qu'il semble y en avoir un nombre assez significatif pour qu'apple nous disent qu'ils étudient le problème. Mais ça fait maintenant plusieurs mois  qu'ils disent cela sans proposer aucune solution fonctionnant effectivement (pas comme le changement de middeplane qui bien souvent ne semble rien corriger) ce qui donne l'impression qu'ils laissent tomber en attendant qu'on en ai marre de raler.


----------



## calvin (15 Janvier 2005)

d'ou ca vient ? y aurait 2 series d'imac G5 ? des fournisseurs donc des pieces differentes ?


----------



## lerty (15 Janvier 2005)

Sans vouloir etre désagrable, ça a été dit plein de fois, donc lis les topics (celui là et le premier qui a été locké)


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Janvier 2005)

Moi mon Imac G5, ça dépend, s'il est de bon humeur, il grésille casi pas (l'allimentation quoi)
 Par contre s'il est de mauvais poil, là j'avoue c'est énorvant au début parce que bon, j'aimais bien l'Imac G3 sans ventiio...
 Sérieusement en général, il est vachement plus silencieux qu'un pc. Même quand j'fais de grosses applications sur Adobe Illustrator, et que je sens que mon processeur commence à avoir chaud, pour le bruit ça va.
 En général, c'est plutôt le disque dur (comme partout) qui fait du bruit en tournant, ça on y peut rien. Enfin si mettre des tonnes de ram pour pas avoir de rappel disque..


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Janvier 2005)

Moi mon Imac G5, ça dépend, s'il est de bon humeur, il grésille casi pas (l'allimentation quoi)
 Par contre s'il est de mauvais poil, là j'avoue c'est énorvant au début parce que bon, j'aimais bien l'Imac G3 sans ventiio...
 Sérieusement en général, il est vachement plus silencieux qu'un pc. Même quand j'fais de grosses applications sur Adobe Illustrator, et que je sens que mon processeur commence à avoir chaud, pour le bruit ça va.
 En général, c'est plutôt le disque dur (comme partout) qui fait du bruit en tournant, ça on y peut rien. Enfin si mettre des tonnes de ram pour pas avoir de rappel disque..


----------



## daoud (16 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Il y une semaine ou deux, j'avais raconté en détail mes péripéties avec mon iMac G5 20" (acheté chez un revendeur, pas terminé de visser à l'intérieur, revendeur ne voulait pas regarder, me suis fait remboursé, commandé sur Apple Store, machine reçu, bruit zzzZZZzzz).

Dans mon cas (mais c'est peut-être le cas de tout le monde et je n'ai pas compris que maintenant le problème était aussi clair), lorsque je démarre capot ouvert pour repérer le bruit, il provient du ventilateur du CPU qui est dans une boîte en plastique gris. Ca ressemble à un bruit de bille de roulement de mauvaise qualité. Je ne sais plus si c'est sur les fils de MacG que j'avais vu ça, mais quelqu'un à ouvert ce boitier un jour de rage, tant pis pour la garantie, et effectivement c'est bien le roulement du ventilo qui fait ce bruit et est amplifé par la boîte en plastique. Il a essayé de graisser le roulement mais rien n'y a fait. De nos jour, les roulements industriels ne font plus ce bruit là (les fabricants genre SKF, FAAG ont les moyens de sortir des millions de roulements pas chers et qui sont silencieux). Visiblement, ce n'est pas encore le cas des "petits fabricants" de roulements pour l'informatique car, notamment sur les PC, il faut payer le prix fort pour avoir des roulements de qualité. Je pense qu'Apple avait fait ses tests avec les roulements que le fabricant lui a procuré, qui donnaient une machine silencieuse, et que dès qu'ils sont passé à la grande série, le fabricant n'arrive plus à garantir la qualité de toute la production.

Dans tous les cas, pour mon problème, si Apple ne trouve pas de solution (qui ne sera pas logicielle à mon avis), je pense qu'un fabricant d'accessoire qui veut faire des sous facilement mettra sur le marché un ventilo de remplacement avec un roulement un peu plus cher mais silencieux.

J'ai quand même contacté l'Apple Care, qui m'a demandé un enregistrement du bruit avec iMovie. Evidemment, le bruit n'était pas dans une fréquence que le micro de l'iMac pouvait capter : donc l'enregistrement de donnait rien. Le technicien l'a très bien compris et m'a envoyé une nouvelle midplane (arrivée le lendemain !). Surprise, la midplane de remplacement ne semblait pas neuve (plastiques rayés, un petit choc sur le cache en ferraille marqué G5, un peut crâmé près du bouton de mise en marche). Bref, je tente quand même le remplacement : résultat, le bruit était très légèrement différent, mais pas beaucoup mieux. De toute manière, la machine s'est arrêtée brusquement et n'a plus voulu redémarrer... Panique à bord, j'ai remis l'ancienne : plus de problème. Ouf !!! mais je pense que la midplane de remplacement (qui avait un numéro de série très ancien par rapport à celle d'origine) avait eu un souci et avait été renvoyée à Apple.

J'ai rappelé Apple, qui m'en envoie sans problème une nouvelle qui arrivera demain matin. Mais je n'ai pas beaucoup d'espoir, à moins de tomber sur un ventilo qui est silencieux (et là, ça dépend de la qualité que peut fournir le fabricant de roulement). J'ai demandé à la dame charmante de l'AppleCare si elle en savait un peu plus sur ce problème et elle est devenue très gênée alors que ça faisait 30 min qu'on discutait sympathiquement... De toute manière la conversation est enregistrée par Apple.

Bon, je vous tiens au courant demain.


----------



## lerty (16 Janvier 2005)

Bon avec ce que tu dis là je pense qu'on peut faire un point assez juste sur la situation du problème du bruit, cela tient en trois points : 
1). Le bruit est surement dû à un défaut mécanique du roulement du ventillo près du CPU. 
2). Le bruit, bien qu'anormal, est largement supportable lorsque le CPU est à moins de 56°C. Au delà de cette température le ventillo tourne à plein, donne toute l'ampleur à sa conception un peu cheap, et produit le fameux bruit insupportable
3). Apple est au courant du bruit. Mais la firme sait aussi que ce problème de hardware peut être atténué par une modification du software (déclenchement du ventillo plus tardif par exemple). Elle tente donc de noyer le poisson en faisant patienter les utilisateurs mécontents en envoyant des middeplane qui pour la plupart ne changent rien, et donnera un patch software qui ne résoudra pas vraiement le problème.

Conclusion : le problème semble bel et bien lié au hardware, à Apple de fournir une vraie solution à ce niveau, non pas quelque correctif bidon.

P.S.: je suis tout prêt à ce qu'on me prouve par A+B que j'ai tord et que la solution est effectivement en train d'etre étudiée par Apple...


----------



## Cricri (16 Janvier 2005)

lerty a dit:
			
		

> P.S.: je suis tout prêt à ce qu'on me prouve par A+B que j'ai tord et que la solution est effectivement en train d'etre étudiée par Apple...


Non tu as raison et tu as très bien décrit ce que je pensais il y a plus de 2 mois (avant que je leur renvoie l'engin contre remboursement). Par contre je ne crois pas beaucoup à un patch (ils l'auraient déjà fait, non ?). Donc on noie le poison, la révision B n'est plus très loin...


----------



## benamad (16 Janvier 2005)

et merci a tous les beta-testeurs de la rev A 
J'imagine que dans ce cas Apple ne voudra pas faire de changement ?
Si le probleme vient du ventilo je ne vois pas en quoi ca couterait une fortune de les changer (ca coute moins cher qu'une mid-plane quand meme ?).
Je n'ai pas de regret dans la mesure ou je ne pouvais pas attendre la rev B qui n'arrivera pas avant mi-2005 a mon avis car j'avais besoin d'un ordi tout de suite mais les boules quand meme si rien n'ai fais par Apple, ca n'est pas normal.
Quand je te vois presenter tes produits pleins de reves Steve je me dis que tu peux pas laisser passer ca.


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (16 Janvier 2005)

Il y a toujours des problèmes avec les imac achetés actuellement ? Ou les plus touchés sont-ils ceux achetés dans les premiers mois? 

Parce que je viens de commander le mien alors bon... ça serait cool si j'avais pas de mauvaises surprises :hein:


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

Je suis à 100% d'accord avec Daoud : j'ai eu un peu la même histoire que lui ; pour moi, c'est evident que c'est une piéce du ventilateur qui est mal usinée : le résultat est donc trés aléatoire en fonction de la machine et ça explique qu'il y ait des imac silencieux et d'autres moins : le changement de midplane peut donc changer le bruit mais pas le faire disparaître.

 A remarquer : quand j'ai reçu mon imac, je n'arrivai pas à dormir à côté à cause de ce bruit un peu strident ; hier soir, j'avais un gros download : j'ai laissé mon imac allumé et je n'ai même pas réussi à entendre le bruit depuis mon lit : 
 Peut-être qu'avec le temps la piéce en question s'est polie et produit moins de frotement ?

 En tout cas, il y a un mois, je disais que je ne m'habiturai jamais à ce bruit et aujourd'hui, je n'y pense plus : ça aurait été interessant de faire un enregistrement avant/aprés.


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Janvier 2005)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours des problèmes avec les imac achetés actuellement ? Ou les plus touchés sont-ils ceux achetés dans les premiers mois?
> 
> Parce que je viens de commander le mien alors bon... ça serait cool si j'avais pas de mauvaises surprises :hein:


 
rien n'a changé dans la fabrication des imac, donc c'est toujours la même loterie ... Alors irasoir ou pas ?
Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## brab (17 Janvier 2005)

J'avais cru comprendre que les iMac récents ne présentaient pas le problème (je crois avoir lu cela sur un poste de Lionel sur MacBidouille).

  Le mien, acheté en octobre, a malheureusement bien le soucis.


----------



## LCé (17 Janvier 2005)

brab a dit:
			
		

> J'avais cru comprendre que les iMac récents ne présentaient pas le problème (je crois avoir lu cela sur un poste de Lionel sur MacBidouille).
> 
> Le mien, acheté en octobre, a malheureusement bien le soucis.


 
MacBidouille (et particulièrement Lionel) ne reconnait pas 'réellement' le bruit ... Ils pensent qu'il s'agit simplement d'un problème très marginal et donc n'ont jamais fait de news la dessus.


----------



## brab (17 Janvier 2005)

Au fait, je tiens à ajouter deux choses à mon problème de bruit (son strident très aigu).

 Tout d'abord, cela ne m'empêche pas d'utiliser la machine. C'est désagréable, mais je reste très content de l'iMac.

 Deuxièmement, cela ne dérange pas du tout ma femme. Donc j'imagine que certaines personnes sont bien plus sensibles aux sons aigus que d'autres.


----------



## NightWalker (17 Janvier 2005)

Est-ce ma machine fait parti d'un cas exceptionnel ou suis-je plus "sourd" que vous ??? 

  Toujours est-il que je n'entends pas du tout mon iMac, or SETI@Home et Folding@Home tournent tous les deux en permanent en même temps... j'ai même regardé un DVD hier soir en plus, et les ventilos ne se déclenchait pas du tout...

  Je l'ai eu mi décembre 2004....


----------



## LCé (17 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce ma machine fait parti d'un cas exceptionnel ou suis-je plus "sourd" que vous ???
> 
> Toujours est-il que je n'entends pas du tout mon iMac, or SETI@Home et Folding@Home tournent tous les deux en permanent en même temps... j'ai même regardé un DVD hier soir en plus, et les ventilos ne se déclenchait pas du tout...
> 
> Je l'ai eu mi décembre 2004....


 
oui ça c'est une super chance .. tu as quelle version de OSX ? 
généralement, un DVD ou la lecture d'un DivX entraine invariablement un bruit de soufflerie léger après un certain temps


----------



## NightWalker (17 Janvier 2005)

Je suis en 10.3.7 avec toutes les mises à jour... à jour (je déteste ma phrase  )


----------



## LCé (17 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en 10.3.7 avec toutes les mises à jour... à jour (je déteste ma phrase  )


 
ah .. ben pareil ... mais moi il souffle après quelques temps quand je lis un DivX ou matte un DVD


----------



## NightWalker (17 Janvier 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ah .. ben pareil ... mais moi il souffle après quelques temps quand je lis un DivX ou matte un DVD


 
 Tu as essayé de diminuer la luminosité de l'écran à 1/3 à peu près ?


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé de diminuer la luminosité de l'écran à 1/3 à peu près ?


 
Celà a déjà été cité dans ce topic, et par toi en plus, on radote la


----------



## NightWalker (18 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Celà a déjà été cité dans ce topic, et par toi en plus, on radote la


 
 Oui je sais, mais comme personne ne m'a répondu si ça a été essayé ou non, j'ai reposé la question ...


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais, mais comme personne ne m'a répondu si ça a été essayé ou non, j'ai reposé la question ...


 
Ok je te réponds alors  

effectivement baisser la luminosité de l'écran fait que celui-ci chauffe moins et du coup les ventillos s'emballent un peu moins, mais je vois plus grand chose ... Et ça n'élimine en aucun cas le bruit de rasoir ...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Janvier 2005)

Et lorsque tu regarde un DVD, est-ce qu'au début le bruit du ventilo monte pour redescendre ensuite ?


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Et lorsque tu regarde un DVD, est-ce qu'au début le bruit du ventilo monte pour redescendre ensuite ?


 
je ne regarde pas de DVD sur mon iMac


----------



## NightWalker (18 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> je ne regarde pas de DVD sur mon iMac


 
 bon là...  ( j'ai vu un chat qui est parti avec ma langue... )


----------



## LCé (18 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé de diminuer la luminosité de l'écran à 1/3 à peu près ?


 
moi aussi je répond > ma luminosité est toujours au minimum


----------



## LCé (18 Janvier 2005)

J'suis curieux de voir les tests de performances du Mac Mini .. parce qu'avec un 20'' et toutes les options, il revient au même prix que nos iMacG5 20'' ... et visiblement il devrait être bien plus silencieux ... grrrrrrr


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> J'suis curieux de voir les tests de performances du Mac Mini .. parce qu'avec un 20'' et toutes les options, il revient au même prix que nos iMacG5 20'' ... et visiblement il devrait être bien plus silencieux ... grrrrrrr


 
 tu sais que le mac mini est un G4 ?

 y a pas de comparaison possible avec l'imac G5 voyons...

 des bench y en a plein sur le net surtout que le proc de 1.25 est celui de l'eMac


----------



## LCé (18 Janvier 2005)

bien sûr que le iMac est un G5 et que le nouveau est un G4 (1.42 pour le plus gros) ... maintenant les tests que j'ai pu voir ne montrent pas une différence énorme ...

un G5 mal exploité devrait se rapprocher d'un G4 optimisé ... ct le sens de mon intervention 

enfin ... concernant le bruit du iMacG5, toujours pas de nouvelle ??


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> enfin ... concernant le bruit du iMacG5, toujours pas de nouvelle ??


 
Ben non comme le dit le dicton bien connu chez Apple : "pas de nouvelle ... pas de nouvelle"


----------



## LCé (18 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non comme le dit le dicton bien connu chez Apple : "pas de nouvelle ... pas de nouvelle"


 
hum


----------



## NightWalker (18 Janvier 2005)

Désolé le gars, je ne sais plus comment pouvoir vous aider ???  Mise à part ramener la machine à votre revendeur pourqu'il regarde...


----------



## Caligari (18 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 20" il y a maintenant environ 4 heures. Si cela peut en rassurer certains, je dois dire que ma machine est particulièrement silencieuse !


----------



## ivremort (18 Janvier 2005)

Pourvu que ça dure!...


----------



## LCé (19 Janvier 2005)

maj (sans l'être) :

le iRasoir : le problème n'est pas enterré par Apple, mais une solution ça met du temps à mettre en place ... donc "pas de nouvelles ... pas de nouvelles"


----------



## Tox (19 Janvier 2005)

*Mode nostalgique on*
Cela n'a rien à voir, mais cette histoire m'a rappelé une mésaventure informatique assez ancienne :

En achetant mon Amiga 4030 au début des années 90 (machine Commodore haut de gamme que les plus anciens doivent connaître), j'avais eu la désagréable surprise de ne pas pouvoir l'utiliser en raison du bruit qu'il émettait. A cette époque, le seul ventilo d'un ordi était celui de l'alimentation et le mien émettait un sifflement extrêmement aïgu nécessitant l'usage de boules Quies !!! 

Les machines de cette époque étant simples, il m'a suffi d'obtenir une nouvelle alim... 2 semaines quand même de boules Quies...
*Mode nostalgique off*

Bref, les machines évoluent, mais singulièrement les problèmes sont similiaires. Mon 4030 m'a laissé un très bon souvenir, j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour les possesseurs d'iRasoir


----------



## Marcmaniac (20 Janvier 2005)

Comme promis avec un peu de retard à l'allumage (2 mois quand meme!), je viens de recevoir mon isight promise et elle est toute belle !
Merci Apple d'assurer vos promesses ! Et merci d'avance de trouver une solution à ce problème de irasoir extremement désagréable et personnellement insupportable .....j'attends !


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Janvier 2005)

Comme quoi Marc tu vois Apple n'est pas que plein de dédain face à ce problème,

 étant donné que certains iMac ne font pas le bruit de rasoir et que les nôtres ont 'un vice de construction' et nous sommes donc légalement légalement couverts


----------



## LCé (20 Janvier 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis avec un peu de retard à l'allumage (2 mois quand meme!), je viens de recevoir mon isight promise et elle est toute belle !
> Merci Apple d'assurer vos promesses ! Et merci d'avance de trouver une solution à ce problème de irasoir extremement désagréable et personnellement insupportable .....j'attends !


 
y'en a qui ont du bol, parce que à part "faut rappeler plus tard Mr" moi j'ai jamais eu rien d'autre ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> étant donné que certains iMac ne font pas le bruit de rasoir et que les nôtres ont 'un vice de construction' et nous sommes donc légalement couverts



Il est dit,que la memoire vive,entre dans le debat......
Effectivement,il semblerai que les 256Mo serait plus bruyant que les 1Go
Me demandait pas pourquoi,et qui plus est je n'ai pas verifie.....
Mais bon .....


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Janvier 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis avec un peu de retard à l'allumage (2 mois quand meme!), je viens de recevoir mon isight promise et elle est toute belle !


 
Tu peux changer ta signature alors


----------



## Marcmaniac (20 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux changer ta signature alors



J'y vais de ce pas !

Juste en passant et pour répondre au désarroi de Lcé : 

"Désolé, mais on l'aura, notre imac silencieux !"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

bon ben des nouvelles 

pour ceux qui on pas suivi j ai commandé un imac et recu un irasoir  je l ai renvoyé pour echange et je vien de recevoir

un aure i rasoir
donc je pense que c est le bruit normal du G5 car la c est pas de bol quand meme a moins qu il sorte d usine un imac silencieux pour 3 irasoir

bon j ai quand meme fais un numero de dossier a applecare pour une future solution voila  

a plus


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Janvier 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> bon ben des nouvelles
> 
> pour ceux qui on pas suivi j ai commandé un imac et recu un irasoir  je l ai renvoyé pour echange et je vien de recevoir
> 
> ...


Quand tu l'as retourné, tu avais mis une raison ? 
Et est ce que le nouveau était d'origine ou bien avait été au préalable essayé ?
Sinon, tu as tout intêret me semble t'il, a le ré-échanger en demandant de recevoir un imac "éssayé" et donc silencieux !
Mon expérience de bruit des imac montre que certains n'ont pas ce bruit de rasoir ! Donc.....


----------



## Mulder (21 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Il est dit,que la memoire vive,entre dans le debat......
> Effectivement,il semblerai que les 256Mo serait plus bruyant que les 1Go
> Me demandait pas pourquoi,et qui plus est je n'ai pas verifie.....
> Mais bon .....


Moins il y a de RAM et plus ça chauffe.


----------



## benamad (21 Janvier 2005)

Je pense que la plupart suive les 2 forums mais pour les autres sur MacB, le marsu a cité un gars (dans encore un autre forum ) qui aurait trouvé une solution : en gros demonter le ventilo et y mettre une matiere qui peut absorder le bruit sans fondre (la personne semble avoir mis du cuir).

Info ou intox ?
En tout cas meme si je ne me risquerait pas a faire cette manip car je ne suis pas technicien pour un sou cela montrerait qu'il y a une solution.
Pourvu que ca soit vrai


----------



## LCé (21 Janvier 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu l'as retourné, tu avais mis une raison ?
> Et est ce que le nouveau était d'origine ou bien avait été au préalable essayé ?
> Sinon, tu as tout intêret me semble t'il, a le ré-échanger en demandant de recevoir un imac "éssayé" et donc silencieux !
> Mon expérience de bruit des imac montre que certains n'ont pas ce bruit de rasoir ! Donc.....



pas de bruit de rasoir ? ça existe vraiment ? perso le dernier que j'ai reçu à moins de bruit de rasoir, mais il est toujours là ... il est simplement mins audible et très difficile à cerner pour ceux qui ne l'on jamais entendu. Mais on en revient toujours à la même chose; une fois qu'on l'a dans l'oreille, c'est impossible de faire sans.


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai Lcé que u n'as pas tort !
Ma prose m'a trompé !


----------



## silvio (21 Janvier 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> il y a plusieurs problèmes de bruit 'strident' ...
> 
> Pour certains il s'agit de l'alimentation (vieux problème maintenant). Là y'a un fix.
> Pour d'autres c'est le ventilo du bas (celui qui amène l'air dans le iMac) ... Pas vraiment de fix ... une remplacement de Midplane permet souvent de résoudre le problème (j'en ai eu 3 et la 3ème a résolu ce bruit spécifiquement).
> ...


En tout cas, je peux te dire que pour n'importe quel jeu, c'est l'enfer dès les 10 premières secondes ...
Et j'ai changé une fois d'iMac,et une fois de mid-plane. Et comme le premier échange s'est accompagné d'une récupération du disque dur, et que les ateliers de la Fnac ne sont pas melotonnés, et bien en plus, il est légèrement rayé ...
Je le savais qu'il fallait pas prendre la première version, bon sang !!!
 :mouais:


----------



## LCé (22 Janvier 2005)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je peux te dire que pour n'importe quel jeu, c'est l'enfer dès les 10 premières secondes ...
> Et j'ai changé une fois d'iMac,et une fois de mid-plane. Et comme le premier échange s'est accompagné d'une récupération du disque dur, et que les ateliers de la Fnac ne sont pas melotonnés, et bien en plus, il est légèrement rayé ...
> Je le savais qu'il fallait pas prendre la première version, bon sang !!!
> :mouais:



ah oui .. les jeux ... c'est vrai que l'on n'en parle jamais, mais les gamers doivent souffrir ! Perso j'ai arrêté tous les jeux depuis que je suis passé sur cet iMac ...  trop bruyant ! UT2004 rendait les ventilos dingues. Au moins on entendait plus le iRasoir puisque la soufflerie devenait intense (comme un hardware test).

Concernant cette soufflerie intense, que je rencontre aussi en travaillant simplement sous photoshop et alors que les indicateurs sont bons (CPU:51°C, SuperDrive:60°C, HD:50°C, Mem -1Go- utilisée:65%, CPU utilisé:25%), l'AppleCare m'ont conseillé de déconnecter tous mes périphériques USB/Firewire et de les rebrancher un à un en attendant, en utilisation, que l'un deux se révèle être la cause de la soufflerie ... Pas très pratique à tester, mais d'après eux, ça pourrait être l'une des causes.
Sinon, ils proposent après tout ça de faire un échange des capteurs thermiques (là je pense que c'est la midplane qui trinque)


----------



## benamad (22 Janvier 2005)

la nouvelle bidouille du jour que j'ai cité personne n'a essayé ?
Je n'ai pas compris si c'est quelque chose d'equivalent aux post-it collé sur le ventilo ou quelque chose de plus efficace (ca necessite apparemment l'ouverture du ventilo).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> la nouvelle bidouille du jour que j'ai cité personne n'a essayé ?
> Je n'ai pas compris si c'est quelque chose d'equivalent aux post-it collé sur le ventilo ou quelque chose de plus efficace (ca necessite apparemment l'ouverture du ventilo).



j essaeirais bien mais j ai pas bien compris t aurais pas un plan j ai peur de faire des co,<ù^$ie


----------



## benamad (24 Janvier 2005)

ben a part les liens que j'ai cité (et celui cité sur MB), non. Si t'es pas sur n'essaye pas.
Moi j'attend le fix d'Apple un peu comme l'arlesienne ...


----------



## agone (24 Janvier 2005)

Mon iMac G5 ne me semble plus bruyant en réglage Automatique (j'avais une des fameuses alims défectueuses) mais il m'est arrivé d'avoir une montée en puissance des ventilateurs injustifiée; j'ai réglé le problème en relançant le Finder via TinkerTool.
Par contre j'ai remarqué que les animations Flash sous Firefox accélèrent beaucoup les ventilos aussi.


----------



## LCé (24 Janvier 2005)

agone a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac G5 ne me semble plus bruyant en réglage Automatique (j'avais une des fameuses alims défectueuses) mais il m'est arrivé d'avoir une montée en puissance des ventilateurs injustifiée; j'ai réglé le problème en relançant le Finder via TinkerTool.
> Par contre j'ai remarqué que les animations Flash sous Firefox accélèrent beaucoup les ventilos aussi.


 
ah tiens ! relancer le finder suffirait à calmer les ventilos qui s'emballent de manière inexpliquée ? cool  plus besoin de reboot ... j'essayerais ça.

Est on obligé d'utiliser Tinktools ? un simple redemarrage du Finder à partir de Mac OSX ne suffit pas ?

thx
A+


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ah oui .. les jeux ... c'est vrai que l'on n'en parle jamais, mais les gamers doivent souffrir ! Perso j'ai arrêté tous les jeux depuis que je suis passé sur cet iMac ... trop bruyant ! UT2004 rendait les ventilos dingues. Au moins on entendait plus le iRasoir puisque la soufflerie devenait intense (comme un hardware test).
> 
> Concernant cette soufflerie intense, que je rencontre aussi en travaillant simplement sous photoshop et alors que les indicateurs sont bons (CPU:51°C, SuperDrive:60°C, HD:50°C, Mem -1Go- utilisée:65%, CPU utilisé:25%), l'AppleCare m'ont conseillé de déconnecter tous mes périphériques USB/Firewire et de les rebrancher un à un en attendant, en utilisation, que l'un deux se révèle être la cause de la soufflerie ... Pas très pratique à tester, mais d'après eux, ça pourrait être l'une des causes.
> Sinon, ils proposent après tout ça de faire un échange des capteurs thermiques (là je pense que c'est la midplane qui trinque)


 
Idem j'ai du me résoudre à abandonner Simcity    , je pouvais plus entendre la zic du jeu au bout de 10 minutes et ma conso en aspirine avait sérieusement augmentée. Ils vont vraiment faire quelque chose chez Apple ou ils se sont foutu de notre g... ?


----------



## benamad (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai qu'Apple ne se mouille pas trop dans sa pub de l'imac G5 (je parle de la presentation de l'imac G5 sur le site d'Apple le fameux "whisper quiet") : en gros il  fais moins de bruit qu'un murmure quand on ne fais rien. Mais meme ça ce n'est pas vrai ou alors ca doit faire mal aux oreilles quand il murmure Steve


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Janvier 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'Apple ne se mouille pas trop dans sa pub de l'imac G5 (je parle de la presentation de l'imac G5 sur le site d'Apple le fameux "whisper quiet") : en gros il fais moins de bruit qu'un murmure quand on ne fais rien. Mais meme ça ce n'est pas vrai ou alors ca doit faire mal aux oreilles quand il murmure Steve


 
c'est clair que sur ce coup c'est pluôt Apple qui est silencieux et pas son iMac G5


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que sur ce coup c'est pluôt Apple qui est silencieux et pas son iMac G5


Belle rétorique !

Congratulation !


----------



## silvio (25 Janvier 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'Apple ne se mouille pas trop dans sa pub de l'imac G5 (je parle de la presentation de l'imac G5 sur le site d'Apple le fameux "whisper quiet") : en gros il  fais moins de bruit qu'un murmure quand on ne fais rien. Mais meme ça ce n'est pas vrai ou alors ca doit faire mal aux oreilles quand il murmure Steve


Cela a été maintes et maintes fois prouvé : Steve est sourd ....
 
Bon ben sans être un gamer, je joue un peu ... enfin je veux dire, je jouais un peu ...
Dingue ! mon confort sur Europa Universalis 2 et Fallout 2 était meilleur sur mon Bondi Blue
J'aurais dû le garder ... 
 
En fait, par rapport au bruit d'aujourd'hui (par exemple là tout de suite sous Safari), je subodorre que mon premier iMac G5 était relativement silencieux : c'était le lecteur optique qui ronflait ... en fait, il aurait suffit de faire un échange standard, et ..
1) j'aurais pas de bruit
2) mon iMac ne serait pas rayé
3) il aurait pas fait des AR entre mon dom et l'atelier ...
4) enfin bref ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

ben salut a tous

un  petit post pour faire remonté le sujet car il faut pas qu apple nous oubli

ce que j entend sur ma machine 

-seul le ventilateur du processeur fait ce bruit de rasoir qui la journée n est pas genant mais une fois l environement silencieux on commence a ce demander si on a pas fais une erreur de ce jetter sur les premier modele

c est vraiment nul de leur part car il s agirait de revoire ce foutu ventilo

je suis nouveau sur mac et la il faut dire que malgrés tout ce que j ai pu entendre
il y a comme un arriere gout de pc dans ce g5

mais je suis quand meme content d avoir cette machine os x c est de la balle ect ect......

ensuite je voudrais savoir d apres vous qui etes des habitué de la pomme quel genre de solution pourait voir le jour (remplacement de machine, de ventilo, dedomagement......

est ce que vous croyez que dans un future proche une societé tierce peux metre sur le marché des ventilos silencieux pour l imac g5

et enfin pour les gars de chez apple qui passerais par la : je ne manquerais pas de deconseiller cette machine a un switcheur alors au boulot ne nous laissé pas dans cette galere avec une si belle machine



a plus


----------



## benamad (27 Janvier 2005)

A ce qu'il parait passer une coup d'aspiro dessous l'imac (au niveau de la grille d'arrivée d'air) permettrai d'enlever la poussiere qui s'y stocke enornement et attenuerait la chauffe de ll'imac donc le nombre de tour  du ventilo donc le bruit. Il n'empeche que quand on lance quelque chose qui le fais tourner ce ventilo il reste crispant ...


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> A ce qu'il parait passer une coup d'aspiro dessous l'imac (au niveau de la grille d'arrivée d'air) permettrai d'enlever la poussiere qui s'y stocke enornement et attenuerait la chauffe de ll'imac donc le nombre de tour du ventilo donc le bruit. Il n'empeche que quand on lance quelque chose qui le fais tourner ce ventilo il reste crispant ...


 
Si l'aspirateur est moins bruyant que le mac ça peut etre une solution permanente


----------



## benamad (27 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Si l'aspirateur est moins bruyant que le mac ça peut etre une solution permanente



 

et si l'aspiro est plus bruyant on l'entendra plus l'imac : c'est vraiment la solution miracle 
bientot l'Iaspiro special Imac G5.


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

depuis le temps que l'imac est sorti, les derniers modeles ne sont pas ameliores ?


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> et si l'aspiro est plus bruyant on l'entendra plus l'imac : c'est vraiment la solution miracle
> bientot l'Iaspiro special Imac G5.


 
Ah mais oui ! Je comprends mieux pourquoi les ingés d'Apple ont sorti l'iMac en certifiant qu'il ne faisait pas de bruit, ils ont du faire les tests le jour ou la femme de ménage est passée dans leur labo


----------



## Moumoune (27 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais oui ! Je comprends mieux pourquoi les ingés d'Apple ont sorti l'iMac en certifiant qu'il ne faisait pas de bruit, ils ont du faire les tests le jour ou la femme de ménage est passée dans leur labo



Et cette femme de ménage, c'était en fait Nick de Plume avec un plumeau sur la tête.... Allez Apple, la conspiration mondiale contre vos chers secrets vient d'être élucidée. 

OK, je suis déjà dehors...


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

peut on acheter un imac sans souci ou c'est si bruyant que ca ?

sinon apple n'en aurait pas vendu autant non ?


----------



## dam45 (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> peut on acheter un imac sans souci ou c'est si bruyant que ca ?
> 
> sinon apple n'en aurait pas vendu autant non ?



oui cela m'intéresse de savoir également
car je souhaite faire l'acquiqition d'un iMac bientôt
mais ce problème de bruit me retient un peu


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

Pour vous répondre à tous les 2, lisez les différents forums (macgé, MacBi, les forums Apple ...) vous y trouverez au moins 1 thread sur le sujet et en général ils contient pas mal de posts (quand il ne s'agit pas de la réouverture d'un thread suite à la censure du précédent )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

salut ben 

moi je vous conseil d attendre la revision b ( voila c est dit peu etre que si les ventes baisse aplle ce poseras des questions)

car j ai eu un ingé de l apple care eh ben c est pas glorieux a l entendre c est mon jugement du bruit qui est pas bon donc ce n est pas l ordi qui fait du bruit mais nous qui avont un probleme en l interpretant de la sorte

il m a dit aussi que des ingé travaillé sur le probleme mais la je souris car si un seul ingenieur se penchait sur le probleme il aurait la solution en une apres midi et la ca fait 4 ou 5 mois qu ils sont penché les ingé 

ben voila tant pis pour nous 
  

et j allais oublier pour reglé le probleme il ma dit de passer en perf faible

donc inutile de passer sur le g5 resté sur le g4


----------



## ivremort (27 Janvier 2005)

dam45 a dit:
			
		

> oui cela m'intéresse de savoir également
> car je souhaite faire l'acquiqition d'un iMac bientôt
> mais ce problème de bruit me retient un peu



Il n'est pas si bruyant que ça. Bien sûr, ça peut varier d'un Mac à l'autre, donc je ne peux pas parler pour tout le monde.
Mais j'ai un vieux Performa 5400 à côté, et il fait beaucoup plus de bruit que le IMac G5 20"!!! Je parle au niveau du souffle. C'est incomparable.
C'est vrai que le IMac G5 fait un petit bruit de rasoir, très léger, qui me gênait au début. Mais parce que je lisais ce forum, sinon je ne l'aurais peut-être pas remarqué. En tout cas, on peut s'y habituer, et perso je me suis totalement habitué, je ne l'entends plus du tout la journée. La nuit, dans le silence absolu, je le remarque un peu. Mais rien de grave. J'ai même mis l'ordinateur en performances maximales, tellement ça ne me gêne plus (au début: automatique).

Mais c'est une question de sensibilité personnelle, et on peut aussi mal tomber visiblement (voir plus haut, Marcmaniac). Et je comprends que si on est sensible à ça, ça tape sur les nerfs.

En tout cas, ça ne vaut pas la peine d'acheter un G5 si c'est pour le mettre en mode "faible". autant acheter un Mac mini alors!


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

bon j'ai pris la peine de lire les topics sur le forum du site d'apple les temoignages sont impressionants

y en a meme qui ont pose des enregistrements

en effet, en magasin on s'en rend pas compte, mais une fois rentre chez soi, c'est autre chose

bizarre qu'apple n'ait pas cherche de solution pour remplacer ces pieces bruyantes par d'autres sans pour autant attendre une rev B


----------



## dam45 (27 Janvier 2005)

bon de toute façon je comptais attendre Tiger pour acheté mon iMac
donc j'espere qu'il sortiront la Rev B au même moment
et qu'is auront résolu le problème

car me connaissant je pense que ce petit bruit risquerai de me taper sur les nerfs
et je regretterai de l'avoir acheté, donc je vais attendre encore un peu

en tout cas merci !


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

ptain, moi entre un powerbook qui arrive pas et un imac qui fait du boucan, j'ai de l'urticaire...

mon argent commence a pourir dans mon compte en banque


----------



## Marcmaniac (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ptain, moi entre un powerbook qui arrive pas et un imac qui fait du boucan, j'ai de l'urticaire...
> 
> mon argent commence a pourir dans mon compte en banque


Je peux te proposer une solution pour ton compte en banque ........un transfert dans la mienne !!!!!
Tiens en voila une idée !!!!!!!


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

finalement, a force d'attendre et d'hesiter tout le temps on n'achete plus rien

alors je me suis lance, j'ai commande mon imac !


----------



## tornade13 (27 Janvier 2005)

Moi je peut pas commander .... Je vais sur l'applestore je prend l'iMac 20 quelques options et au moment de valider je repense a Marcmaniac, benamad, pablito530 etc etc.... ma main se met a trembler se crispe et je peut plus cliquer.
Voila ou j'en suis rendu


----------



## dam45 (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> finalement, a force d'attendre et d'hesiter tout le temps on n'achete plus rien
> 
> alors je me suis lance, j'ai commande mon imac !



Calvin, tu me diras donc ce qu'il en est pour ton iMac lorsque tu l'auras reçu
si tu as toi aussi ce problème de bruit et si tu arrive a le supporter   

et d'ailleur, tu as commander quel modèle ?


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

dam45 a dit:
			
		

> Calvin, tu me diras donc ce qu'il en est pour ton iMac lorsque tu l'auras reçu
> si tu as toi aussi ce problème de bruit et si tu arrive a le supporter
> 
> et d'ailleur, tu as commander quel modèle ?



je suis un maniaque du bruit avec notamment mon pc ultra bruyant alors je ne manquerai pas de donner mon impression

j'ai commande le 17" (qui est soit disant repute plus bruyant que le 20" d'apres tout ce que j'ai pu lire)

j'ai booste toutes les options donc j'espere l'avoir d'ici 1 semaine


----------



## dam45 (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je suis un maniaque du bruit avec notamment mon pc ultra bruyant alors je ne manquerai pas de donner mon impression
> 
> j'ai commande le 17" (qui est soit disant repute plus bruyant que le 20" d'apres tout ce que j'ai pu lire)
> 
> j'ai booste toutes les options donc j'espere l'avoir d'ici 1 semaine



Moi aussi justement je veux me prendre un 17'
mais je ne savais pas qu'il était soit disant plus bruyant que le 20'
a suivre donc ...


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

j'ai passe plusieurs heures a eplucher des forums francais et americains

c'est assez varie

y a des gens super contents avec des imac 17 super silencieux et l'inverse aussi

c'est donc tres aleatoire, mais apparemment, le revendeur aquamac m'a fait savoir que le probleme n'etait plus present sur les derniers modeles vendus ces dernieres semaines...


----------



## dam45 (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> mais apparemment, le revendeur aquamac m'a fait savoir que le probleme n'etait plus present sur les derniers modeles vendus ces dernieres semaines...



Ah ça c'est plutôt bon signe 
Tiens nous donc au courant.

il y a t'il des personnes sur le forum qui ont commandés un iMac récemment
et qui pourraient confirmer cette news

merci !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

mon imac a une semaine


----------



## silvio (27 Janvier 2005)

Boum !!!
Et mon premier iMac était de fin octobre et ne possédait pas la malédiction du iRasoir ...
Donc ça reste aléatoire ....
Et j'ai quand même l'impression que cela c'est accentué depuis la 10.3.6 ou la 10.3.7 ...
Ma femme et ma fille confirment ....


----------



## annafred (28 Janvier 2005)

Désolé Dam45, mais j'ai reçu mon Imac G5 17" Vendredi dernier, et je rencontre les memes symptomes. Concernant les ventilateurs du haut, rien à dire. Je ne les entends pratiquement jamais. Par contre, j'ai un ronflement permanent en bas, à gauche, qui semble etre un problème de roulement comme déja cité dans ce forum, mais qui fait parfois penser qu'une pale du ventilateur touche quelque chose à chaque tour. Comme beaucoup l'ont dit, ce bruit est très désagréable le soir, quand il n'y a plus de bruit dans la maison, mais en journée, c'est tout à fait supportable.
Par contre, j'ai fait un petit test pour vérifier si ça ne tournait pas à l'obsession, à force de lire les forums et surtout de s'attendre à une machine ultra silencieuse : J'ai allumé mon Imac G3 qui se trouve à coté, et je me suis rendu compte qu'il était plus bruyant à cause du disque dur qui siffle pas mal.
Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'ils exagèrent un peu, car c'est vraiment juste un problème mécanique sur ce fichu ventilo, c'es quand même pas la mer à boire de trouver une pièce de remplacement de meilleure qualité !


----------



## Marcmaniac (28 Janvier 2005)

annafred a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Dam45, mais j'ai reçu mon Imac G5 17" Vendredi dernier, et je rencontre les memes symptomes. Concernant les ventilateurs du haut, rien à dire. Je ne les entends pratiquement jamais. Par contre, j'ai un ronflement permanent en bas, à gauche, qui semble etre un problème de roulement comme déja cité dans ce forum, mais qui fait parfois penser qu'une pale du ventilateur touche quelque chose à chaque tour. Comme beaucoup l'ont dit, ce bruit est très désagréable le soir, quand il n'y a plus de bruit dans la maison, mais en journée, c'est tout à fait supportable.
> Par contre, j'ai fait un petit test pour vérifier si ça ne tournait pas à l'obsession, à force de lire les forums et surtout de s'attendre à une machine ultra silencieuse : J'ai allumé mon Imac G3 qui se trouve à coté, et je me suis rendu compte qu'il était plus bruyant à cause du disque dur qui siffle pas mal.
> Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'ils exagèrent un peu, car c'est vraiment juste un problème mécanique sur ce fichu ventilo, c'es quand même pas la mer à boire de trouver une pièce de remplacement de meilleure qualité !



OK alors j'achète la piece ! J'attends ta réponse .......



Bon, j'attends toujours........


Alors, ça arrive.........


c'est quand tu veux .......


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

lolll marcmaniac


c est vrai que ca serait cool un ventilo a commander certifié silencieux montage et hop une machine au top


----------



## annafred (28 Janvier 2005)

Je ne dis pas que ce matériel existe ... Mais juste que Apple devrait se retrousser les manches et chercher un fabriquant de pièces plus fiables.
Hélas, ils sont probablement plus occupés à mettre au point une Rev. B, et à gérer le reste de leur offre : powermac, mini mac, Xserve, ...


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> le revendeur aquamac m'a fait savoir que le probleme n'etait plus present sur les derniers modeles vendus ces dernieres semaines...


 
il t'as raconté nimportnaouak


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

annafred a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'ils exagèrent un peu, car c'est vraiment juste un problème mécanique sur ce fichu ventilo, c'es quand même pas la mer à boire de trouver une pièce de remplacement de meilleure qualité !


 
C'est ce que je me tuais à leur répéter à chaque fois que je leur téléphonais ...


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

ce probleme a tjrs existe sur pc pour ceux qui montent leur pc eux meme 

et avec le temps qui passe, on a vu apparaitre des ventilos de plus en plus silencieux

je vois pas pk ce serait pas le cas chez apple

je pense qu'il est tjrs possible de bricoler en achetant des pieces soit meme mais je preferai avoir une piece d'origine apple

et puis c'est a eux de trouver une solution, pas a nous


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ce probleme a tjrs existe sur pc pour ceux qui montent leur pc eux meme
> 
> et avec le temps qui passe, on a vu apparaitre des ventilos de plus en plus silencieux
> 
> ...


 
Quand tu auras vu la tronche du ventillo tu comprendras vite qu'on peut pas le faire nous même, sinon y'a longtemps que ce serait fait en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

bon n'exageres pas non plus

a t'entendre l'imac est une grosse merde...


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bon n'exageres pas non plus
> 
> a t'entendre l'imac est une grosse merde...


 
Qui moi ????  

je te trouve un peu gonflé sur ce coup là    

C'est loin d'être ce que je t'ai répondu à tes MP ...

t'as compris de travers, la grosse merde c'est le ventillo pas l'iMac, sinon y'a longtemps que je m'en serais débarrassé !


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

oh pardon, j'aurai du mettre des smiley


oui c'est vrai, on a eu de longs echanges par mp et c'est super sympa de ta part de me renseigner


mille excuses j'ai mal ecrit mon post :rose:


(pas taper pas taper)


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> oh pardon, j'aurai du mettre des smiley
> 
> 
> oui c'est vrai, on a eu de longs echanges par mp et c'est super sympa de ta part de me renseigner
> ...


 
bah pas grave  
Je taperai pas, suis pas violent  mais reactif comme tu peux le voir


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

l'operation t'a change


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> l'operation t'a change


 
MDR  mais chut tu es le seul à connaître la vérité


----------



## daoud (28 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

De temps en temps, j'écris un petit mot sur l'état d'avancement de mon bruit... J'en suis à mon 3e changement de midplane et les résultats sont :

0) la midplane originale : bruit chiant et à mon sens anormal sur une machine de ce prix ;
1) la 1re midplane de remplacement : bruit moindre mais usagée quand je l'ai reçue et tombée en panne au bout d'une journée ;
2) la 2e midplane de remplacement : bruit horrible car en plus du zzzZZZzzz de roulement, couinement de temps en temps (comme un petit animal qui geint) ;
3) la 3e midplane de remplacement : seulement de zzzZZZzzz mais plus fort que la midplane initiale ;
4) résultat : j'ai remis la midplane initiale que je n'avais pas renvoyée tant que je n'en avais pas une plus silencieuse et c'est, par contraste, très silencieux... je viens de renvoyer toutes les autres chez Apple ;
5) Lundi je téléphone à Apple pour leur expliquer le truc et avoir un numéro de plainte. La dernière fois que j'ai eu un gars de l'Apple Care au téléphone et que je lui ai expliqué que si la nouvelle midplane n'améliorait rien j'allai attendre 6 mois que le problème soit régler avant de revenir à la charge, il m'a avoué que ça lui semblait effectivement la meilleure solution vu le bordel actuel. J'avoue que je commence à en avoir un peu marre là tout de suite de passer mon temps au téléphone.

Voilà, voilà, c'était la suite de mon histoire. A bientôt pour la suite.

PS. Par contre, j'ai pu voir l'évolution de la documentation de montage/démontage de la midplane. Elle devient de plus en plus belle et facile à comprendre de fois en fois. Ils en sont à la rev B de la notice (en attendant la rev B de la machine).


----------



## silvio (29 Janvier 2005)

daoud a dit:
			
		

> PS. Par contre, j'ai pu voir l'évolution de la documentation de montage/démontage de la midplane. Elle devient de plus en plus belle et facile à comprendre de fois en fois. Ils en sont à la rev B de la notice (en attendant la rev B de la machine).



Bonsoir,
Mince Annafred m'a permis de me rendre compte ton truc ...
Le bruit il ne vient pas du haut de l'iMac comme je le supposais, mais d'en bas à gauche ...
Il y a un ventilo en bas à gauche ???

Quand à la mid-plane : il s'agit de quelle partie exactement ... ils m'ont changé un truc, mais je pensais qu'il s'agissait de la partie supérieure de l'iMac là où se trouvent les 2 ou 3 ventilos ...

Et pourquoi que lorsque je poste sur MacGé, c'est toujours à ce moment là que les ventilos se déchainent ???
 
J'ai l'impressionde jouer à NWN ....
Toujours est-il que mon premier iMac G5 faisiait pas tout ce barouf et que je l'ai laissé partir pour un minable bruit occasionnel sur le lecteur optique (l'équivalent d'un 747 au décollage ...)


----------



## calvin (29 Janvier 2005)

et si une rev b de la machine, peut on rever qu'apple fasse un geste aux possesseurs d'imac bruyants en remplaçant ce qui fait du bruit dans l'ancienne version par la piece utilisee dans la rev b ?


----------



## lerty (30 Janvier 2005)

oui on peut rever, mais franchement je pense qu'on l'a dans l'os pour ce coup là, on va garder nos irasoirs et on aura mal aux oreilles


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

tant que la garantie court, on peut appeler apple indefiniment pour des pieces de remplacement.... jusqu'a remplacement de l'unite elle meme qd ils en auront marre


----------



## flepa (31 Janvier 2005)

Puisque je vois que beaucoup d'utilisateurs s'interrogent sur ce bruit, il faut continuer à en parler et se faire entendre de Apple.
Pour moi le I mac est une très belle machine.
Sa conception est géniale. mais le bruit de ventilateur du processeur ( car c'est de celui là dont il s'agit, en bas et à gauche et non des deux autres en haut et à droite) gache un peu le plaisir sur un ordinateur de cette classe mais qui coute quand même 1 600 ¤
Quelque soit la sensibilité au bruit, il n'en reste pas moins que cela s'apparente à de la publicité mensongère lorsqu'on parle de léger souffle alors que le bruit du ventilo ressemble à un petit scooter miniature.
J'ai eu un premier I mac en novembre 2004. Rapporté à la Fnac à cause de ce bruit.
En ai repris un autre en janvier avec le meme problème.
Je vais donc rappeler Apple.
Si on peut changer l'alim, le lecteur dvd ... j'èspère qu'il en sera de meme pour cette motorisation de ventilo très pénible.
Certains ont ils déjà essayé de changer ce ventilo?
Fait on sauter la garantie si on essaye?
Doit on passer par le Sav?


----------



## silvio (31 Janvier 2005)

flepa a dit:
			
		

> Puisque je vois que beaucoup d'utilisateurs s'interrogent sur ce bruit, il faut continuer à en parler et se faire entendre de Apple.
> Pour moi le I mac est une très belle machine.
> Sa conception est géniale. mais le bruit de ventilateur du processeur ( car c'est de celui là dont il s'agit, en bas et à gauche et non des deux autres en haut et à droite) gache un peu le plaisir sur un ordinateur de cette classe mais qui coute quand même 1 600 ¤
> Quelque soit la sensibilité au bruit, il n'en reste pas moins que cela s'apparente à de la publicité mensongère lorsqu'on parle de léger souffle alors que le bruit du ventilo ressemble à un petit scooter miniature.
> ...


 Ah c'est donc le ventilo du processeur en bas à gauche ...
Logique d'un autre côté, mais je pensais uniquement à ceux d'en haut ... (je ne sais pas où j'avais vu que le proc était en haut ...)
Bon ben la clé de 12, c'est pas la solution ....


----------



## Cricri (31 Janvier 2005)

Comme ça, c'est clair ! C'est celui d'en haut à droite !!  
Après  m'être débarrassé d'un iRasoir 20" j'ai maintenant un ibook 12" ;-), j'ai entendu une fois le ventilo après un usage très très très intensif... Rien à voir !


----------



## LCé (1 Février 2005)

ayé ... on sait enfin pourquoi

http://kernelpanic.typepad.com/apple/2004/09/qa_steve_jobs_l.html


désolé à tous ceux qui ont eu un faux espoir


----------



## benamad (1 Février 2005)

kernel panic ca fais du bien quand Steve Jobs nous fais des miseres


----------



## tornade13 (1 Février 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ayé ... on sait enfin pourquoi
> 
> http://kernelpanic.typepad.com/apple/2004/09/qa_steve_jobs_l.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcmaniac (1 Février 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ayé ... on sait enfin pourquoi
> 
> http://kernelpanic.typepad.com/apple/2004/09/qa_steve_jobs_l.html
> 
> ...



Lcé, t'es le plus drôle..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Et encore merci !


----------



## silvio (1 Février 2005)

Florian s'est lâché ????
Je vais voir ...


----------



## LCé (2 Février 2005)

héhéhéhé ... c'est un devoir de tenir au courant ce forum


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu des news d'Apple récemment à ce sujet ?


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (2 Février 2005)

moi j'ai reçu mon iMac j'ai reçu mon iMac !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! depuis hier soir  :love: j'en suis folle, j'en rêve depuis super longtemps et le voir sur mon bureau me donne l'impression que c'est un faux fait en carton  :hein: mais nan ! c'est un vrai de vrai !!!! on le voit au bruit d'ailleurs   eh vi, c'est fort possible que j'ai eu droit à un iRasoir mais en fait je sais pas trop ce que tout le monde entend par là et surtout je viens d'un monde exclusivement PC ou les tours fond des bruits d'avions alors que là ça ressemble plus à une voiture qui fait une course et qui au bout d'une ou deux minutes décide de faire demi tour alors elle ralentit pour tourner pis elle recommence  :rateau: c'est peut-être un peu embêtant mais je pense que je m'y ferais... surtout quand j'aurais branché l'ordi pour ke le son sorte par mes enceintes au dessus de moi et que j'écouterais la musique tout le temps!!! D'un autre côté j'ai pas encore essayé de jeu mais on verra bien... Alors pour ceux qui attendent quelque chose de silencieux c'est décevant mais pour un switcheur qui n'a vécu que dans le PC comme moi, bah on trouve déjà ça beaucoup plus silencieux   
Alors toi, oui toi, switcheur qui hésite:achète le quand même, tu le regretteras pas !!  :love:    :love:


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour ceux qui attendent quelque chose de silencieux c'est décevant mais pour un switcheur qui n'a vécu que dans le PC comme moi, bah on trouve déjà ça beaucoup plus silencieux
> Alors toi, oui toi, switcheur qui hésite:achète le quand même, tu le regretteras pas !! :love:  :love:


 
Mon PC est plus silencieux  

faut arrêter avec ça, il existe bel et bien des PC silencieux, il suffit de ne pas acheter n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (2 Février 2005)

oui mais quand tu vois qu'un Compaq qui est pas vraiment une marque de M**** pour un pc finit en avion et que tu l'entend à l'étage du dessous et qu'un Fujitsu fait la même chose en un peu moins fort et sans vibrer, bah tu commences à généraliser... et surtout si tes copains ont les mêmes problêmes... Alors vi pt qu'un Dell fait pas de bruit, mais la majorité ont pas des Dell...


----------



## LCé (2 Février 2005)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quand tu vois qu'un Compaq qui est pas vraiment une marque de M**** pour un pc finit en avion et que tu l'entend à l'étage du dessous et qu'un Fujitsu fait la même chose en un peu moins fort et sans vibrer, bah tu commences à généraliser... et surtout si tes copains ont les mêmes problêmes... Alors vi pt qu'un Dell fait pas de bruit, mais la majorité ont pas des Dell...


 
il existe toujours des solutions de WaterCooling très abordables et qui rendront presque n'importe quel PC silencieux ! ... Sur le iMac G5 y'a pas cette possibilité  ... moi je serais près à n'importe qu'elle bidouille pour le faire taire c truc !


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quand tu vois qu'un Compaq qui est pas vraiment une marque de M**** pour un pc finit en avion et que tu l'entend à l'étage du dessous et qu'un Fujitsu fait la même chose en un peu moins fort et sans vibrer, bah tu commences à généraliser... et surtout si tes copains ont les mêmes problêmes... Alors vi pt qu'un Dell fait pas de bruit, mais la majorité ont pas des Dell...


 
Quand je disais "pas acheter n'importe quoi" je ne disais pas forcément acheter une marque ... *bien au contraire*. Ca fait des années que je monte moi même mes PC, j'ai toujours attaché une attention particulière au bruit et j'ai toujours eu des PC silencieux.


----------



## Webmr (2 Février 2005)

Attendez je suis pas fou quand même !
Steve dit que c'est normal ce bruit et qu'ilest volontaire ? C'est pas le site qui dit une connerie ? 

Faut pas non plus se foutre de la gueule du monde !!!
Il ont intérè a faire quelque chose pour la prochaine mise a jour !!! Parce que je l'achète pas tout de suite a cause de son bruit !


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Attendez je suis pas fou quand même !
> Steve dit que c'est normal ce bruit et qu'ilest volontaire ? C'est pas le site qui dit une connerie ?
> 
> Faut pas non plus se foutre de la gueule du monde !!!
> Il ont intérè a faire quelque chose pour la prochaine mise a jour !!! Parce que je l'achète pas tout de suite a cause de son bruit !


 
Je cite le titre de l'artice : "Les interview imaginaires : le bruit de l'iMac G5"   

Enfin le bruit de mon iMac lui n'est pas imaginaire


----------



## Mille Sabords (2 Février 2005)

Je viens d'appeler le store,
ils m'ont dit que le problème est connu et que le changement de carte mère ne change rien, ils gardent mon dossier sous le coude et me proposeront la solution dès qu'ils l'auront trouvée, soit !

j'attendraiiiiiis, le jour et la nuit, j'attendrais toujouuuuurs...


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'appeler le store,
> ils m'ont dit que le problème est connu et que le changement de carte mère ne change rien, ils gardent mon dossier sous le coude et me proposeront la solution dès qu'ils l'auront trouvée, soit !
> 
> j'attendraiiiiiis, le jour et la nuit, j'attendrais toujouuuuurs...


 
C'est la réponse que l'on a tous eu ici, ça va en faire du monde à prévenir ... à Pâques ou à la Trinité


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Bien moi c'est pas le iMac G5 mais le Powermac G5 qui ronronne méchant... ils me semble qu'ils ont un peu merder sur les ventilos malgré ce qu'il disent...

Mon G4 me semble bien plus fiable, mais bien mois rapide


----------



## Webmr (2 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Je cite le titre de l'artice : "Les interview imaginaires : le bruit de l'iMac G5"
> 
> Enfin le bruit de mon iMac lui n'est pas imaginaire



Ah! Excusez moi... Mais j'ais été telement déçu sur le coup que j'ais pensé a rien d'autre 
Ca me rassure en tout cas


----------



## NightWalker (2 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Excusez moi... Mais j'ais été telement déçu sur le coup que j'ais pensé a rien d'autre
> Ca me rassure en tout cas



D'ailleurs, tu devrais lire les autres interviews dans KernelPanic... si tu n'as pas des crampes d'estomac au bout d'un quart d'heure, c'est que tu n'es pas normal...


----------



## benamad (3 Février 2005)

Desole pour ceux qui esperaient du nouveau dans la remontée de ce topic mais non ce n'est qu'un "ralage" de plus  :

Ca faisait un petit moment ou j'etais pris du doute sur ce bruit : il me semblait pas si present que ca, acceptable j'avais l'impression d'avoir un peu exagéré mes temoignages et paniqués de futurs acquereurs d'Imac. Impression tres vite effacé quand j'ai mis ma machine perf max, la ca chauffe, ca se fais entendre. 
Certains (SAV Apple ?) diront alors de laisser la machine en auto mais les perfs ne sont pas les memes, j'avais lu sur un forum que l'auto etait bien gere par le systeme mais en fait la machine est plus ralentie. Donc pourquoi avoir un G5 si ce n'est pour l'utiliser a fond ?
Desole de faire les questions/reponses mais j'ai en plus un nouveau bruit de l'alim (bzzz) qui vient mysterieusement de s'ajouter en fin d'apres-m', mais que se passe-t-il ?!
(je precise pour info que j'avais une alim defectueuse, le bruit etait pus fort et constamment present).

Je vais finir par lancer une boite specialisée dans la fabricaiton de ventilo silencieux special G5, je crois que ca a de l'avenir 

bon voila je vais mieux maintenant


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Desole pour ceux qui esperaient du nouveau dans la remontée de ce topic mais non ce n'est qu'un "ralage" de plus  :
> 
> Ca faisait un petit moment ou j'etais pris du doute sur ce bruit : il me semblait pas si present que ca, acceptable j'avais l'impression d'avoir un peu exagéré mes temoignages et paniqués de futurs acquereurs d'Imac. Impression tres vite effacé quand j'ai mis ma machine perf max, la ca chauffe, ca se fais entendre.
> Certains (SAV Apple ?) diront alors de laisser la machine en auto mais les perfs ne sont pas les memes, j'avais lu sur un forum que l'auto etait bien gere par le systeme mais en fait la machine est plus ralentie. Donc pourquoi avoir un G5 si ce n'est pour l'utiliser a fond ?
> ...



Purée c'est devenu un veritable orchestre ton iMac


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Vous viendrez vous reposer les oreilles vers mon eMac !


----------



## ivremort (3 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Desole pour ceux qui esperaient du nouveau dans la remontée de ce topic mais non ce n'est qu'un "ralage" de plus  :
> 
> Ca faisait un petit moment ou j'etais pris du doute sur ce bruit : il me semblait pas si present que ca, acceptable j'avais l'impression d'avoir un peu exagéré mes temoignages et paniqués de futurs acquereurs d'Imac. Impression tres vite effacé quand j'ai mis ma machine perf max, la ca chauffe, ca se fais entendre.
> Certains (SAV Apple ?) diront alors de laisser la machine en auto mais les perfs ne sont pas les memes, j'avais lu sur un forum que l'auto etait bien gere par le systeme mais en fait la machine est plus ralentie. Donc pourquoi avoir un G5 si ce n'est pour l'utiliser a fond ?
> ...



Moi c'est le contraire, c'est quand j'ai commencé à mettre sur "max" que ça a commencé à ne plus me déranger, car le bruit du rasoir est alors presque complètement couvert par le souffle normal des ventilos...


----------



## benamad (4 Février 2005)

ivremotr : tu dois avoir un 20 pouces non ?
Avec mon 17 pouces je n'ai pas a me plaindre du souffle (de toute façon ca ne me derangerait pas vraiment, le souffle c'est normal et plutot rassurant) ca c'est bien géré mais du coup ca ne couvre pas la mobylette 

J'ai remis mon Imac en auto et ca va mieux mmais c'est chiant de pas pouvoir l'utiliser a la hauteur de sa puissance (autant s'acheter un macmini ...).

petite precision : j'ai peut etre mal formulé la fin de mon post, sur le bruit de l'alim je voulais dire que le bruit de l'alim defectueuse des debuts de l'imac etait quand meme plus fort que le bruit qui s'est ajouté hier. Et aujourd'hui ce bruit a disparu


----------



## lerty (4 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> (autant s'acheter un macmini ...).



bah oui, je me demande si ça ne serait pas la solution pour moi ... avec un écran 20 pouces. Le bruit est vraiment mais vraiment chi... àforce. Après quelques temps à bosser sur l'imac en perf auto, là je le mets en max. Alors oui là il est réactif, mais mon dieu quel boucan. C'est dingue ce truc.


----------



## ivremort (4 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> ivremotr : tu dois avoir un 20 pouces non ?
> Avec mon 17 pouces je n'ai pas a me plaindre du souffle (de toute façon ca ne me derangerait pas vraiment, le souffle c'est normal et plutot rassurant) ca c'est bien géré mais du coup ca ne couvre pas la mobylette
> 
> J'ai remis mon Imac en auto et ca va mieux mmais c'est chiant de pas pouvoir l'utiliser a la hauteur de sa puissance (autant s'acheter un macmini ...).
> ...



Oui j'ai un 20"... le souffle est peut-être plus fort. Je ne comprends pas ceux qui se plaignent aussi de ce souffle d'ailleurs : il ne faut pas rêver, il faut bien que ça ventile quand même!

Je serais heureux si Apple arrivait à supprimer complètement le bruit de rasoir, mais j'avoue que je me suis habitué. Même s'il est plus ou moins fort selon les circonstances.

En tout cas, si on n'est pas gêné par le bruit, je conseille tout de même de mettre performances en  "max", sinon, effectivement, à quoi bon un G5.


----------



## benamad (4 Février 2005)

bizarre, Lionel de MB deconseille fortement d'utiliser la machine en perf max. Si le roi de l'overclock dis ca, ca me fais peur 
Je lancerai un sujet peut-etre sur le sujet pour ne pas faire devier celui-la.

je parle de cette histoire de performance car en lisant les posts j'ai vu que les personnes de l'appple care preconise de mettre en perf auto si on veut pas etre gener par le bruit, comme si c'etait notre faute si on se plaint qu'il y a du bruit en perf max ...


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> bizarre, Lionel de MB deconseille fortement d'utiliser la machine en perf max. Si le roi de l'overclock dis ca, ca me fais peur
> Je lancerai un sujet peut-etre sur le sujet pour ne pas faire devier celui-la.
> 
> je parle de cette histoire de performance car en lisant les posts j'ai vu que les personnes de l'appple care preconise de mettre en perf auto si on veut pas etre gener par le bruit, comme si c'etait notre faute si on se plaint qu'il y a du bruit en perf max ...



Tiens le fameux Lionel reconnaîtrait-il enfin que l'iMac est bruyant ?


----------



## ivremort (4 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> bizarre, Lionel de MB deconseille fortement d'utiliser la machine en perf max. Si le roi de l'overclock dis ca, ca me fais peur
> Je lancerai un sujet peut-etre sur le sujet pour ne pas faire devier celui-la.
> 
> je parle de cette histoire de performance car en lisant les posts j'ai vu que les personnes de l'appple care preconise de mettre en perf auto si on veut pas etre gener par le bruit, comme si c'etait notre faute si on se plaint qu'il y a du bruit en perf max ...



bon, pour le bruit, je me trompe peut-être, c'est peut-être psychologique... mais en tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est ce que c'est nettement plus rapide et fluide en "max", donc si le bruit ne gêne pas, je ne vois pas pourquoi ne pas le faire !?!


----------



## sergio (4 Février 2005)

Moi ai un iMac 20 pouces....
Et franchement il ne fait pas de bruit !!!!
Bon c mon premier MAc de bureau...  c sur que par raport à ma vielle tour PC, ce n'est pas difficile !! lol
En fait, ai la cha,ce de ne pas avoir le bruit de frottement de certains ventilos, ni le gresillement de l'alim...
La difficultée pour l'iMac, c'est que les prises d'air sont a peu pres au niveau des oreilles...
Donc forcement cela s'entend !! Mais ca n'a vraiment rien d'insupportable..
a+


----------



## Webmr (7 Février 2005)

Je sais pas si beaucoup on remarqués mais je me permet de le dire quand même 

Voilà ce qu'il y a inscrit que le site d'apple...

"Plus doux qu&#8217;un murmure, iMac G5 ne dépasse pas les 25 dB en *mode inactif* (un murmure mesuré à un mètre de distance dans une pièce silencieuse équivaut à 27 dB)."


 Donc on comprend bien que en mode actif il est bruyant


----------



## benamad (7 Février 2005)

oui j'avais deja remarqué qu'Apple ne se mouille pas sur cette affaire. La phrase est tournée de telle façon que tu peux pas les attaquer pour pub mensongere.


----------



## LCé (7 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> oui j'avais deja remarqué qu'Apple ne se mouille pas sur cette affaire. La phrase est tournée de telle façon que tu peux pas les attaquer pour pub mensongere.


 
comme tous les descriptifs Apple ...

"Les ventilateurs de chaque zone tournent à des vitesses très lentes. Résultat ? Un ordinateur deux fois moins bruyant que Power Mac G4."

ça aide vachement à se décider ça !


----------



## Chuck_Joris (7 Février 2005)

Salut,
Moi j'ai un pc très (mais alors très) bruyant et un ibook très (mais alors très) silencieux. J'envisage de remplacer le PC par un Imac. Quand vous dites que l'Imac est bruyant, c'est par rapport à ce que apple vous avais habitué ou bien ca fait vraiment du boucant? Et le bruit de rasoir, on sait d'où il vient? Il n'existe vraiment aucune bidouille pour l'atténuer?


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Février 2005)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Moi j'ai un pc très (mais alors très) bruyant et un ibook très (mais alors très) silencieux. J'envisage de remplacer le PC par un Imac. Quand vous dites que l'Imac est bruyant, c'est par rapport à ce que apple vous avais habitué ou bien ca fait vraiment du boucant? Et le bruit de rasoir, on sait d'où il vient? Il n'existe vraiment aucune bidouille pour l'atténuer?


 
Salut, je me suis monté un PC silencieux. En mode "inactif"  l'imac est légèrement plus bruyant que mon PC (bruit de rasoir assez enervant notamment), en "pleine charge" l'iMac est tellement bruyant que je ne peux pas entendre le PC qui de toute façon est toujours aussi silencieux puisque le régime des ventillos est fixe.


----------



## LCé (7 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Salut, je me suis monté un PC silencieux. En mode "inactif"  l'imac est légèrement plus bruyant que mon PC (bruit de rasoir assez enervant notamment), en "pleine charge" l'iMac est tellement bruyant que je ne peux pas entendre le PC qui de toute façon est toujours aussi silencieux puisque le régime des ventillos est fixe.


 
moi j'avais un PC bruyant et c'est sans commune mesure .. l'imac est beaucoup moins bruyant, mais il est plus génant !

et ce parce que :
- l'imac est devant la figure, sur le bureau, alors que PC était sous le bureau
- une soufflerie régulière est moins nuisible qu'une variable.
- quand un appareil est "pseudo-silencieux", un bruit de fond anormal (comme le iRasoir) est particulièrement pénible ... 

Enfin ... ça fait 5 mois que Apple promet une solution ... je pense qu'ils commencent légèrement à se foutre de nous .. légèrement ...


----------



## Mille Sabords (7 Février 2005)

même si une solution est trouvée (si on la cherche) je me demande si Apple va faire une campagne de rappel sur tout ces iMac

Il en a fallu du temps pour changer les alim' des powermacs G4..


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Février 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> moi j'avais un PC bruyant et c'est sans commune mesure .. l'imac est beaucoup moins bruyant, mais il est plus génant !
> 
> et ce parce que :
> - l'imac est devant la figure, sur le bureau, alors que PC était sous le bureau
> ...


 
légèrement ... légèrement comme le murmure de l'iMac


----------



## calvin (7 Février 2005)

bon, imac recu,

le bruit est franchement chiant

avec les montees de charge ca empire

mais bon, je vais pas le renvoyer, je vais attendre qu'apple trouve une solution

du reste, c''est une superbe machine !


----------



## LCé (7 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bon, imac recu,
> 
> le bruit est franchement chiant
> 
> ...


 
appel surtout Apple pour ouvrir un "case" dessus !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

La solution que j'ai trouvé avec mon eMac c'est musique toute la journée !
Bon, le soir j'ai la tête comme ça mais je voyage...


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bon, imac recu,
> 
> le bruit est franchement chiant
> 
> ...


 
Bienvenue au club


----------



## calvin (7 Février 2005)

merci lolo  

par contre, j'ai deja appele la sav pour recevoir une alim + ventilo de remplacement cette semaine 

c'est bien triste sur mon beau imac tout neuf...


----------



## Cricri (7 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> merci lolo
> 
> par contre, j'ai deja appele la sav pour recevoir une alim + ventilo de remplacement cette semaine
> 
> c'est bien triste sur mon beau imac tout neuf...



Si le bruit vient d'en haut, plus ou moins à droite, et est considérablement réduit quand tu mets la main quelques secondes ur l'échappement d'air alors, ça ne sert à rien ! Si le bruit vient d'en bas, alors une nouvel alim c'est tout bon !


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> merci lolo
> 
> par contre, j'ai deja appele la sav pour recevoir une alim + ventilo de remplacement cette semaine
> 
> c'est bien triste sur mon beau imac tout neuf...



De rien  ca vallait le coup d'attendre hein ? Il est beau non :love:

Ils vont t'envoyer un nouveau ventillo ? Ils ont changé de procédure alors, parce qu'avant ils t'envoyait carrément une nouvelle midplane ... Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Cricri (7 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> De rien  ca vallait le coup d'attendre hein ? Il est beau non :love:
> 
> Ils vont t'envoyer un nouveau ventillo ? Ils ont changé de procédure alors, parce qu'avant ils t'envoyait carrément une nouvelle midplane ... Tiens nous au courant



Non la midplane c'est justement pour le problème du ventilo du haut (iRazoir) mais en général ça ne sert à rien.


----------



## agone (8 Février 2005)

Je dois mal m'y prendre avec Apple, car lorsque j'ai appelé Apple Care, mon correspondant m'a dit qu'il fallait que je pré-paye 47¤ de frais, remboursés si le problème était matériel et reconnu par les techiniciens...
Mon iMac date de fin septembre 2004, il a donc 4 mois et quelques, donc je ne suis plus dans les 3 mois de support téléphonique gratuit 
Ma crainte est qu'Apple ne reconnaisse pas que ce bruit aigu et si désagréable soit un problème et que mon compte bancaire se retrouve allégé pour rien.

Que faire ?


----------



## LCé (8 Février 2005)

agone a dit:
			
		

> Je dois mal m'y prendre avec Apple, car lorsque j'ai appelé Apple Care, mon correspondant m'a dit qu'il fallait que je pré-paye 47¤ de frais, remboursés si le problème était matériel et reconnu par les techiniciens...
> Mon iMac date de fin septembre 2004, il a donc 4 mois et quelques, donc je ne suis plus dans les 3 mois de support téléphonique gratuit
> Ma crainte est qu'Apple ne reconnaisse pas que ce bruit aigu et si désagréable soit un problème et que mon compte bancaire se retrouve allégé pour rien.
> 
> Que faire ?


 
c'est l'avantage d'avoir un AppleCare (extension à 3 ans) .. là, si tu ne l'as pas, tu es couvert 90 jours pour l'assistance téléphonique puis le case coûte 47Euros 

Après je ne me souviens plus des détails


----------



## calvin (8 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> De rien  ca vallait le coup d'attendre hein ? Il est beau non :love:
> 
> Ils vont t'envoyer un nouveau ventillo ? Ils ont changé de procédure alors, parce qu'avant ils t'envoyait carrément une nouvelle midplane ... Tiens nous au courant



j'ai passe presque 1h au tel avec le technicien 

il m'a fait faire plein de trucs

et a chaque fois il me demandait de lui faire ecouter le bruit

et finalement, il m'a dit que ca venait d'un bloc alim + ventilo et non d'ailleurs

donc j'attends la piece et je vous tiens au jus


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Février 2005)

Salut à tous,
La question a peut-etre déjà été posée, mais vu qu'il y a 230 message sur ce sujet, je n'ai pas le temps de tout relire... J'espère que vous me pardonnerez !
Bref, j'attends pour la fin de la semaine mon iMac G5 1.8 commandé sur l'AppleStore. Il est quelquepart entre la Chine  et moi :hein:... Je suis évidemment "impatient" d'entendre ce fameux rasoir !
Ma question : Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà fait, quelle est la procédure à entreprendre auprès de l'applecare en cas de bruit au-delà du supportable ?
Merci
  :hein:


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> La question a peut-etre déjà été posée, mais vu qu'il y a 230 message sur ce sujet, je n'ai pas le temps de tout relire... J'espère que vous me pardonnerez !
> Bref, j'attends pour la fin de la semaine mon iMac G5 1.8 commandé sur l'AppleStore. Il est quelquepart entre la Chine  et moi :hein:... Je suis évidemment "impatient" d'entendre ce fameux rasoir !
> Ma question : Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà fait, quelle est la procédure à entreprendre auprès de l'applecare en cas de bruit au-delà du supportable ?
> ...


 
C'est simple : leur téléphoner et expliquer ton cas


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple : leur téléphoner et expliquer ton cas


et ils disent quoi ? ils font quoi ? en général pour ce pb du rasoir
Merci


----------



## benamad (8 Février 2005)

ils disent "on s'occuppe du probleme, merci de ne plus nous em.... avec ça"


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> ils disent "on s'occuppe du probleme, merci de ne plus nous em.... avec ça"


Je n'y manqurai pas...


----------



## agone (8 Février 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'avantage d'avoir un AppleCare (extension à 3 ans) .. là, si tu ne l'as pas, tu es couvert 90 jours pour l'assistance téléphonique puis le case coûte 47Euros
> 
> Après je ne me souviens plus des détails



Bon bah va falloir investir 180¤ dans un Applecare... quand Apple aura une solution, cad dans 2 ans


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

L"Apple care devrait être pris systématiquement, c'est une précaution indispensable. Ceci dit, vu le prix des machines on devrait pas avoir à en rajouter, mais ça n'engage que moi...


----------



## calvin (9 Février 2005)

tiens, c'est bizarre, apple m'envoit une nouvelle alim alors qu'hier soir, dans le calme j'ai bien ecoute le bruit et ca venait plutot du centre et du haut de l'ecran

j'ai regarde les schemas internes de l'imac, ca correspond au ventilo du proc et celui a cote du DD et non a l'alim 

a moins que l'alim ne controle les autres ventilos ? (fluctuation de tension des ventilos d'ou surventilation ? )


----------



## Cricri (9 Février 2005)

Le problème c'est le ventilo du Proc (iRasoir) mais ça on le savait depuis le début. Ton technicien n'y connaissait rien (1 heure pour un problème qui concerne beaucoup plus de monde qu'on veut bien le dire et ce depuis septembre...) ou il joue la montre en t'envoyant une alim pour eviter un retour.


----------



## benamad (9 Février 2005)

j'ai bien peur qu'ils t'aient envoyé l'alim car ils n'ont rien d'autres a te proposer ...
enfin wait and see tiens nous au courant


----------



## calvin (9 Février 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est le ventilo du Proc (iRasoir) mais ça on le savait depuis le début. Ton technicien n'y connaissait rien (1 heure pour un problème qui concerne beaucoup plus de monde qu'on veut bien le dire et ce depuis septembre...) ou il joue la montre en t'envoyant une alim pour eviter un retour.




je remplacerai de toute facon l'alim

et je le rappelerai pour le ventilo du proc

certains parmi vont ont ils remplace eux ce ventilo ? (ventilo de remplacement apple bien sur)
ca change qqch ?

ou alors a t-il fallu changer la midplane carrement ?


----------



## calvin (9 Février 2005)

finalement, imac depose en SAV dans un apple center


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> certains parmi vont ont ils remplace eux ce ventilo ? (ventilo de remplacement apple bien sur)
> ca change qqch ?
> 
> ou alors a t-il fallu changer la midplane carrement ?


 
Bizarrement Apple n'a pas prévu le changement du ventillo seul, il ne fait donc pas partie du Do It Yourself donc toute intervention sur ce ventillo n'est pas couverte par la garantie ... Il faut donc changer la midplane complete pour changer de ventillo


----------



## calvin (9 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement Apple n'a pas prévu le changement du ventillo seul, il ne fait donc pas partie du Do It Yourself donc toute intervention sur ce ventillo n'est pas couverte par la garantie ... Il faut donc changer la midplane complete pour changer de ventillo



ouais c'est pour ca que j'ai appele pour annuler l'envoi de l'alim

et que le tech apple m'a indique quel apple center etait le plus proche de chez moi

je l'ai depose cet aprem, au moins 1 semaine d'immobilisation 


j'espere que je vais pas me faire tirer ma 2e barrette de ram, je suis bete, j'ai oublie de la retirer


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dérangeant si on dort a coté ? (car je laisse de temps en temps mon PC allumé la nuit mais j'evite vu le bruit qu'il fait ! J'en ai mal à la tête !)


Juste à ce sujet, généralement, en tout cas c'est mon cas et c'est ce qui est conseillé par Apple me semble-t-il, je n'éteins pas mon iMac G4 quand je l'utilise presque tous les jours, le soir je ne le laisse pas allumé non plus, je suspend juste l'activité. Le Mac ne fait alors plus de bruit du tout, lui aussi dort , il suffit alors de toucher une touche du clavier et il se réveille dans la seconde qui suit, à l'identique, je retrouve exactement les applications ouvertes avant la suspension d'activité, mon Mac est tel que je l'avais laissé et en à peine dix secondes je navigue déjà sur Internet, j'écoute ma musique, ...

En plus quand le Mac dort tu vois son petit coeur battre :love: ... (une petite lumière blanchâtre change d'intensité (elle augmente puis baisse d'intensité toutes les secondes) sur le coté droit de mon Mac, et c'est pour tous les Macs pareil... )  






...


----------



## NED (9 Février 2005)

Pour ma part, j'avais peur quand j'ai reçu mon Imac G5 20 pouces pour le bruit.
Mais rien, pas un decibel, le silence paisible....


----------



## calvin (9 Février 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'avais peur quand j'ai reçu mon Imac G5 20 pouces pour le bruit.
> Mais rien, pas un decibel, le silence paisible....



puree, le reve, j'espere que mon imac va revenir aussi muet de sa cure de SAV


----------



## molin (9 Février 2005)

j'ai lu dans la toute récente MAJ d'OSX version 10.3.8 de ce soir:

"Resolves an issue on certain Power Mac G5 computers where a fan cycles erratically at unexpected times, such as when Seti@home software is running."

L'avez vous testé....


----------



## Webmr (9 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Juste à ce sujet, généralement, en tout cas c'est mon cas et c'est ce qui est conseillé par Apple me semble-t-il, je n'éteins pas mon iMac G4 quand je l'utilise presque tous les jours, le soir je ne le laisse pas allumé non plus, je suspend juste l'activité. Le Mac ne fait alors plus de bruit du tout, lui aussi dort , il suffit alors de toucher une touche du clavier et il se réveille dans la seconde qui suit, à l'identique, je retrouve exactement les applications ouvertes avant la suspension d'activité, mon Mac est tel que je l'avais laissé et en à peine dix secondes je navigue déjà sur Internet, j'écoute ma musique, ...
> 
> En plus quand le Mac dort tu vois son petit coeur battre :love: ... (une petite lumière blanchâtre change d'intensité (elle augmente puis baisse d'intensité toutes les secondes) sur le coté droit de mon Mac, et c'est pour tous les Macs pareil... )
> 
> ...



Ouais mais des fois ça m'arrive de le laisser pour qu'il bosse... encodage etc... pas pour qu'il dorme  lol

Sinon c'est la fonction veille que tu utilise c'est ça ?


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

molin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu dans la toute récente MAJ d'OSX version 10.3.7 de ce soir:
> 
> "Resolves an issue on certain Power Mac G5 computers where a fan cycles erratically at unexpected times, such as when Seti@home software is running."
> 
> L'avez vous testé....


Je n'ai pas de G5, mais en l'occurrence ça concerne les PowerMacs G5, or ici on parle bien d'iMac G5, non ??? Ou alors je suis en train de dormir et ceci n'est qu'un petit rêve... Je suis peut être complètement à coté de la plaque !!! Auquel cas je demande votre indulgence ...


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais des fois ça m'arrive de le laisser pour qu'il bosse... encodage etc... pas pour qu'il dorme  lol
> 
> Sinon c'est la fonction veille que tu utilise c'est ça ?





> _"Lorsque vous n'utilisez pas votre ordinateur, vous pouvez réduire sa consommation en suspendant son activité. Cette fonction permet à votre ordinateur de rester allumé, tout en consommant un minimum d'énergie. Il est plus rapide de réactiver un ordinateur dont l'activité a été suspendue que de le redémarrer après l'avoir éteint. [...] "_



Dans ces cas là, le Mac se repose, et aucune tâche ne peut alors être accomplie, n'y encodage n'y rien du tout...

...


----------



## Webmr (9 Février 2005)

Merci 
Ce que je sais c'est qu'il seras presque tout le temps dans cet état


----------



## nunut (10 Février 2005)

Bon ben salut tout le monde...
Ayant lu les 253 msg de ce topic,il m'arrive la même chose qu'à Calvin :je peux plus attendre alors voila je file à la fnac marseille et (d'apres leur site ils en ont dans ce magazin).
Alors ayant déja profité des iBook à écrans noir;j'espere etre épargner ce coup-ci...
Voilà je vous tiens au jus pour le bruit (PS:j'ai ete convaincu par les témoignages de satisfactionsur le forum;et en plus j'aime bien la roulette russe)
Aller @+ les gens!


----------



## benamad (10 Février 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'avais peur quand j'ai reçu mon Imac G5 20 pouces pour le bruit.
> Mais rien, pas un decibel, le silence paisible....



tu n'as rien (mis a part un souffle) quand tu joues a des jeux 3D par exemple ? ou que tu fais fonctionner de gros trucs (encodage, ...) ?


----------



## NED (10 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as rien (mis a part un souffle) quand tu joues a des jeux 3D par exemple ? ou que tu fais fonctionner de gros trucs (encodage, ...) ?



Non rien, que dalle.
J'ai été etonné au debut, vu tous les topics qui parlaient de ce bruit voire un vrai sèche cheveux !

Il faut que je colle vraiment l'oreille sur le dos de l'écran pour entendre un doux ronronnement. Meme le lecteur Cd, au debut il tourne et procure un bruit evidament, mais apres il s'équilibre et  le bruit s'amenuise.
A croire que je suis tombé sur une serie nickel.
Je sais pas si certains d'entre vous viennent à la LAN m4k Danstapomme, mais je l'apporte là-bas, vous pourrez juger sur place.
Les jeux 3d, j'y joue grave (UT2004,FragOps,Cod,Spinter cell) : pas plus de bruit que le lecteur cd.

Je suis bien loin de la soufflerie pour secher son linge, et ça je connais, j'avais un Emac avant (qui lui par contre faisait un bruit redoutable).


----------



## benamad (10 Février 2005)

hé steve on t'a reconnu 
Non sans dec, c'est genial pour toi. surtout si tu es un gros joueur ! Beaucoup ont renoncé a jouer tellement l'imac s'emballe (cf temoignage de Lcé et autres) et pour ma part c'est suportable car je joue pas longtemps mais c'est vrai qu'on ne peut pas l'ignorer : tu ne jouerais pas a fond avec un casque  ?
Pour nous pas la peine de coller l'oreille contre l'ecran pour l'entendre notre Imac...
C'est aussi une relative bonne nouvelle : l'imac peut etre silencieux et ton temoignage s'ajoute a celui de TNK qui a un 20 pouces silencieux aussi. 
En meme temps s'il existe des imacs silencieux depuis longtemps et qu'Apple nous propose rien en solution ... De plus Calvin en a eu un bruyant on peut conclure qu'Apple ne maitrise pas du tout ce bruit et que c'est un peu aleatoire dans le montage de la machine.

PS : je viens de faire la mise a jour 10.3.8 et pas de changement niveau bruit, desole d'enlever de faux espoir ...


----------



## Webmr (10 Février 2005)

> je viens de faire la mise a jour 10.3.8 et pas de changement niveau bruit, desole d'enlever de faux espoir ...



Apparament c'est pour les PowerMac non ?
Et je vois pas pourquoi cela viendrais de Mac OS X vu que certains ont un iMac silencieux... C'est plutot un problème matériel je pense... non ?

Sinon NED quel version de Mac OS X as-tu ? 
Et quand as-tu achetté ton Mac ?


----------



## Lizandre (10 Février 2005)

Je me souviens avoir lu quelquepart que le bruit provenait notamment d'un problème d'alimentation mal adpatée au 220 français sur certaines séries, et que le changement du bloc résolvait une part des problèmes.


----------



## benamad (10 Février 2005)

pour 009 : oui le probleme est avant tout materiel. Mais certains ont noté que les ventilos mettaient du temps a redescendre quand on cessait d'utiliser le proc a fond (necessitant un redemarrage si on voulait pas se taper 2H de ventilation a fond). Ce probleme aurait peut etre pu se regler par une meilleure gestion des ventilos, ce qui n'aurait pas enlevé le probleme de fond il  est vrai.

pour lizandre : tu dois parler du pprobleme des alims defectueuses qui ont touché les premiers imacs (dont le mien). Cela a été réglé par un changement d'alim, le bruit n'etait pas le meme et ne provenait pas du meme endroit. La le bruit viient bien d'un ventilo.


----------



## Webmr (10 Février 2005)

C'est quand meme bizarre que certains n'ont pas ce problème de bruit et qu'Apple n'arrive pas a arranger ça...
En tout cas des phrases comme celle là me rassurent Je commencais a perdre espoir 


> Il faut que je colle vraiment l'oreille sur le dos de l'écran pour entendre un doux ronronnement


----------



## laurange (10 Février 2005)

Chez moi c'est très calme, pas de bruit de fond, j'entends un ronronnement permanent venant de derrière l'imac mais qui n'empêche en rien son utilisation, pas de sifflement gênant donc tout va bien.

Et puis c'est tellement beau que je pardonne le bruit du souffle de la ventilation !

Bientôt je dormirai dans la même pièce, je serai peut être obligé de la mettre en veille forcée pour la nuit.


----------



## Pse (10 Février 2005)

Ici tout est calme. En collant l'oreille sur l'écran on entend le ronronnement de la bête mais sinon à part cela Rien, nada.
La seule fois où j'ai eu une bruit de casserolle, c'est avec un CD : il s'est mis à vibrer lors de la mise en rotation. Je l'ai éjecté puis remis en place ... idem. Je l'ai essayé dans un autre ordi : pareil. Conclusion : ceal vient du cd (mal équilibré ou je ne sais pas quoi).

Pour en revenir à l'iMacG5 : il est silencieux comme un souffle et j'en suis super content.


----------



## calvin (10 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> pour lizandre : tu dois parler du pprobleme des alims defectueuses qui ont touché les premiers imacs (dont le mien). Cela a été réglé par un changement d'alim, le bruit n'etait pas le meme et ne provenait pas du meme endroit. La le bruit viient bien d'un ventilo.




le tech voulait m'envoyer une alim mais le soir au calme qd j'ai colle mon oreille derriere le capot, je sentais bien que le bruit venait pas du bas de la machine mais du centre, juste au niveau du C de imac sur le capot

d'ou mon envoi en SAV

piece qui ne fait pas partie des pieces remplacables en do it yourself

le probleme vient peut etre d'autre part

alors j'ai prefere envoyer ma machine en SAV plutot que de poiroter tout le temps et sans cesse demonter remonter mon imac moi meme


----------



## benamad (10 Février 2005)

pauvre Calvin, tu viens a peine de recevoir ta machine et tu dois deja t'en debarasser ...
Pour moi je l'ai acheté dans un apple  centre, quand il y a eu un probleme reconnu (celui de l'alim) je leur ai signalé par email et ils ont accepté de commander la piece sans me bloquer ma machine. Du coup je leur ai amené le jour ou ils ont recu l'alim et ils me l'ont changé dans la journée.

Sinon je ne comprend pas pourquoi le bruit est si aleatoire suivant les machines.


----------



## Webmr (10 Février 2005)

Pse a dit:
			
		

> Ici tout est calme. En collant l'oreille sur l'écran on entend le ronronnement de la bête mais sinon à part cela Rien, nada.
> La seule fois où j'ai eu une bruit de casserolle, c'est avec un CD : il s'est mis à vibrer lors de la mise en rotation. Je l'ai éjecté puis remis en place ... idem. Je l'ai essayé dans un autre ordi : pareil. Conclusion : ceal vient du cd (mal équilibré ou je ne sais pas quoi).
> 
> Pour en revenir à l'iMacG5 : il est silencieux comme un souffle et j'en suis super content.



Encore un ! Ca commences a s'amélioré chez Apple  Bonne nouvelle 
Toi aussi quand as-tu achetter ton iMac ?


Sinon vous pensez qu'il est préférable d'attendre la revB même si le bruit de l'iMac s'arrange ?
Car en faite j'aimerais bien m'ahctter la machine (depuis 2mois déjà) mais je ne l'ais pas prise pour cause: le bruit...
Mais maintenant je suis très près de la revB (Mars/Avril) vous pensez qu'il y aura augmentation de la fréquence du CPU et changement de la carte graphique ?


----------



## calvin (10 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> pauvre Calvin, tu viens a peine de recevoir ta machine et tu dois deja t'en debarasser ...
> Pour moi je l'ai acheté dans un apple centre, quand il y a eu un probleme reconnu (celui de l'alim) je leur ai signalé par email et ils ont accepté de commander la piece sans me bloquer ma machine. Du coup je leur ai amené le jour ou ils ont recu l'alim et ils me l'ont changé dans la journée.
> 
> Sinon je ne comprend pas pourquoi le bruit est si aleatoire suivant les machines.



en effet, qd on a des chartes de qualite strictes, on controle en usine et des qu'un probleme est detecte on le regle

6 mois apres la sortie de l'imac, le souci est tjrs la

pourtant c'est pas sorcier de detecter la source, incriminer le fabricant de la piece, lourder ce fabricant et le remplacer par un autre fournisseur !

pour ma part, apple m'a suggere un diagnostic complet de la machine, c'est pour ca que je dois confier ma machine a l'apple center et comme leurs techniciens sont debordes, ma machine se retrouve dans leur pile de travail
on m'appelle pour venir rechercher ma machine qd c'est fini


----------



## Fran6 (10 Février 2005)

Salut Calvin,

Je viens de voir que t'avais du renvoyer ton iMac si vite... Desole pour toi. J'espere qu'ils vont te le renvoyer rapidos...et restes Zen !!!!!

Bon courage

Guinouss


----------



## nunut (10 Février 2005)

Bon je suis l'heureux proprietaire d'un iMac G5 20' depuis trois heures....et oh miracle c'est le super calme pas un bruit rien le silence.
Alors voila désolé pour les autres mais je crois que j'ai eu plus de chance...
En tout cas c'est bien vrai que c'est une superbe machine sauf que comme j'ai repris les données de mon iBook par firewire lors de l'installation;ben maintenant j'ai aussi sa batterie d'affichée et je sait pas la retirer de la barre du menu.
Voilà alors bonne soirée à tous et je vais continuer à écouter le moindre bruit de la bête...
@+


----------



## NightWalker (10 Février 2005)

Bienvenue donc à ton iMac   

J'espère que tu n'as pas oublié les photos pour le forum des switch...


----------



## calvin (10 Février 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Salut Calvin,
> 
> Je viens de voir que t'avais du renvoyer ton iMac si vite... Desole pour toi. J'espere qu'ils vont te le renvoyer rapidos...et restes Zen !!!!!
> 
> ...



merci Guinouss !

il est dans un apple center a 15 minutes de chez moi, mais je dois attendre que leur technicien m'appelle pour me dire quand venir le rechercher


----------



## nunut (11 Février 2005)

Bon ben aprés des manips un peu dans tout les sens;au bout de quelques heures d'essais toujours aucun bruit.
Le silence quoi.
J'espere que Calvin va en récupérer un comme ça...
@+


----------



## Webmr (11 Février 2005)

nunut a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben aprés des manips un peu dans tout les sens;au bout de quelques heures d'essais toujours aucun bruit.
> Le silence quoi.
> J'espere que Calvin va en récupérer un comme ça...
> @+



Tu cherches a avoir un iMac broyant ou quoi ? 
C'est le contraire que veux nous


----------



## NED (11 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Apparament c'est pour les PowerMac non ?
> Et je vois pas pourquoi cela viendrais de Mac OS X vu que certains ont un iMac silencieux... C'est plutot un problème matériel je pense... non ?
> 
> Sinon NED quel version de Mac OS X as-tu ?
> Et quand as-tu achetté ton Mac ?



Je suis en Mac OSX.3.7
je l'ai commandé debut septembre et reçu peniblement mi-decembre 2004.

Si vous tombez dans cette serie = pas de bruit. j'en ai acheté 2, et l'autre ImacG5 de mon collègue est aussi silencieux que le mien....


----------



## Webmr (11 Février 2005)

Peut-être quze les nouveaux iMac règlent le problème vu quer tu l'a reçu mi-décembre... Mais comment ça se fait ?


----------



## Berry (11 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Mais maintenant je suis très près de la revB (Mars/Avril) vous pensez qu'il y aura augmentation de la fréquence du CPU et changement de la carte graphique ?



pas si près !
l'iMac a pris du retard lors de son lancement
de plus il a encore du succès, se vend bien
la rev B risque donc fortement d'être repoussée... 

certains sites (consomac par exemple) parlent plutôt d'une révision pour juin, voire septembre !


----------



## Berry (11 Février 2005)

nunut a dit:
			
		

> j'ai repris les données de mon iBook par firewire lors de l'installation;ben maintenant j'ai aussi sa batterie d'affichée et je sait pas la retirer de la barre du menu.



tu cliques sur l'icone en maintenant "commande" (touche "pomme") puis tu glisses l'icone de la batterie vers le bureau

et pouf !


----------



## NED (11 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être quze les nouveaux iMac règlent le problème vu quer tu l'a reçu mi-décembre... Mais comment ça se fait ?


J'en sais rien, sans doute que comme Nunut, on est tombé sur une bonne serie....
Coup de bol alors? c'est la roulettte russe?


----------



## Webmr (11 Février 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien, sans doute que comme Nunut, on est tombé sur une bonne serie....
> Coup de bol alors? c'est la roulettte russe?



Je disais comment sa se fait que tu ne l'est reçu qu'a mi décembre 

Sinon je vois pas pourquoi le prochain iMac sortirais vers Septembre ! Sa ferra dans ces cas là presque un an ! Faut pas exagéré... Juin ça serait possible mais bon je vais quand même attendre Avril car on ne sais jamais et je sais qu'après si la revB sort je le regretterais de ne pas avoir attendu


----------



## calvin (11 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être quze les nouveaux iMac règlent le problème vu quer tu l'a reçu mi-décembre... Mais comment ça se fait ?



mon imac a ete commande le 27 janvier...


----------



## Webmr (11 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> mon imac a ete commande le 27 janvier...


Mais peut-être que toi tu as hériter d'un fin de stock d'iMac bruyant  

En tout cas on finira bien par trouver une solution a ce problème  Enfin pas nous mais apple


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Mais peut-être que toi tu as hériter d'un fin de stock d'iMac bruyant
> 
> En tout cas on finira bien par trouver une solution a ce problème  Enfin pas nous mais apple


 
Il n'y a quasiment pas de stocks chez Apple qui fonctionne en flux tendu, ce qui explique les problèmes de livraison parfois ...


----------



## calvin (11 Février 2005)

oui en plus c'est du BTO donc du montage personnalise

mais ce que je voulais dire surtout, c'est que ce soit un imac achete cet ete, cet automne ou maintenant, le probleme existe tjrs et de facon tres aleatoire


----------



## NED (11 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Je disais comment sa se fait que tu ne l'est reçu qu'a mi décembre



Ha ca c'est le miracle de notre service Apple !
Il y a eu un topic de kelques kilomètres où tout le monde attendait son Imac G5 :
Et l'Imac G5, il arrivera quand alors dans notre maison?
si tu veux de la lecture pour les longues soirées d'hiver....


----------



## benamad (11 Février 2005)

je n'arrive pas a croire que certains imacs puisse faire aucun bruit (je suis jaloux ), la j'encode un enregistrement en DVD via Movie Gate et on l'entend bien 
Labon de MacB  a constaté en demaontant son Imac qu'il y avait un mur de puissiere au niveau de l'arrivée d'air ceci pouvant donc accentuer le bruit au bout d'un certain temps.
Mais apparemment ce n'est pas vraiment ca : NED a son Imac sans bruit depuis mi-decembre et Calvin un imac bruyant la semaine derniere.


----------



## endavent (11 Février 2005)

Ben moi j'ai la totale :
- j'ai un Imac bruyant (ventilo plus ou moins bruit de roulette, même sur Safari !)
- je l'ai reçu en retard (15 jours après ma commande)
- une des barettes de 512 Mo commandée chez MacWay était défectueuse
- malgré l'envoi de l'Imac après le 31/01, je l'ai reçu avec Ilife 04
- je n'arrive pas à partager ma connexion Internet à partir de la carte Airport Extreme que j'ai fait monter dans l'Imac par Apple

C'est mon premier Mac de bureau, j'ai commencé à switcher en août 2004 aavec un Ibook qui m'a donné satisfaction jusqu'à présent, mais je me demande sérieusement si je n'ai pas fait une bêtise en partant en Terra Incognita, parce que finalement l'herbe n'est pas si verte ailleurs que dans le monde PC-Windows


----------



## Cricri (12 Février 2005)

L'imac G5 est bruyant ! Tout le reste n'est que rumeurs !
La preuve ? Mon iBook !


----------



## Webmr (12 Février 2005)

Ceux qui ont un iMac silencieux, avez vous ajoutez une barrette de RAM ou quoi que ce soit dessus ?


----------



## NED (12 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont un iMac silencieux, avez vous ajoutez une barrette de RAM ou quoi que ce soit dessus ?


Oui j'ai une barette de 1giga de ram.


----------



## pampelune (12 Février 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai la totale :
> - j'ai un Imac bruyant (ventilo plus ou moins bruit de roulette, même sur Safari !)
> - je l'ai reçu en retard (15 jours après ma commande)
> - une des barettes de 512 Mo commandée chez MacWay était défectueuse
> ...



Tu l'as acheté où ton Imac sur l'Apple store ou chez Macway ?
Car si c'est chez Macway, Apple n'y est pour rien. En tous cas pour la mémoire, si Macway t'en as fourni une mauvaise, Apple n'y peut rien...

Le partage de connexion marche très bien , si tu veux partager avec un PC aussi. Il peut juste y avoir un problème de clef WEP (voir Macadsl.com pour le détail).

Quant à Ilife, il te suffit de téléphoner à l'Apple Store si tu l'as acheté chez eux, le numéro est gratuit, et ils sont plus qu'arrangeant (pour info, au total, sur ma config, j'ai eu grâce à eux sur un Imac que je n'ai acheté qu'au mois de décembre, soit avant la baisse des prix :

100 euros de remise
220 euros de rattrapage des prix (merci Apple de prendre en compte les clients qui ont acheté 1 mois avant)
50 euros de remise supplémentaire car ma banque a oublié d'augmenter le plafond de ma CB (alors qu'Apple n'y était pour rien)
Motion gratos
Une imprimante HP gratos de 99 euros

Donc au total 758 euros de remise soit presque 30%

Si c'est pas chez eux, tu vas sur le site Apple et il y a un lien pour recevoir le DVD d'Ilife 05 si tu as reçu ton Imac avec l'ancienne version.

Par ailleurs mon imac ne fait qu'un bruit normal, donc il FAIT du bruit, plus que feu mon Titanium 400, mais rien à voir avec les commentaires que je peux lire à droite et à gauche et qui me semblent bien exagérés.

Pour info, j'ai enfin réussi à faire switcher mon frère sur la même config que la mienne, et il fait le même bruit que le mien, à savoir très peu. Je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilos se mettre en marche à fond.
Quand mon frère compare le bruit de son Imac avec celui que fait son portalbe Compaq presario, il se demande parfois si l'Imac est bien en marche  
Il ne voudrait revenir à un PC pour rien au monde, il adore son Mac et est devenu une vraie machine à switcher  

Donc je suis le premier à reprocher es choses à Apple, mais on ne peut pas leur mettre non plus tout sur le dos.


----------



## benamad (12 Février 2005)

pour 009 : j'ai 2x512 Mo en memoire (qui marchent en 128 bits)

pour pampelune : tu fais peut etre parti des chanceux qui n'ont pas de probleme de bruits.


----------



## Webmr (12 Février 2005)

Ok je voulais juste vérifier que c'était pas le fait d'ajouter de la RAM... Après tout on ne sait jamais


----------



## calvin (12 Février 2005)

quel rapport entre la ram et les ventilos ?


----------



## benamad (12 Février 2005)

ben c'est quand l'ordi rame que les ventilos se declenchent


----------



## endavent (12 Février 2005)

Pampelune : je sais bien que Apple n'a rien à voir avec mon problème de mémoire, c'est juste l'accumulation de problèmes alors que je suis passé sur Mac justement pour être tranquille.

En revanche, j'ai essayé de chatter avec le support en ligne pour mon problème de partage de connexion Internet via Airport. Le premier technicien n'y connaissait visiblement pas grand chose; quand au second il était plus expérimenté mais visiblement n'a pas cherché très loin, et a abdiqué au bout de 5 minutes en me renvoyant vers le support téléphonique; Finalement, c'est moi qui ai trouvé tout seul : ça enait de la configuration du pare-feu. Pourtant je leur en avais parlé, mais ils n'ont même pas daigné regarder ....

J'ai aussi les boules pour Ilife 05, car j'ai commandé mon Imac le 26/01, il m'avait été promis pour le 3 ou le 4, finalement il est parti de Shangai le 1er février et arrivé chez moi le 10 ...avec Ilife 04!

Par ailleurs, je rencontre plusieurs petits soucis de périphériques USB qui ne sont pas reconnus au démarrage, comme ma tablette Wacom, alors que j'ai installé le dernier driver (c'est pas la mort, il suffit de débrancher et de rebrancher la prise USB, mais c'est ce genre de problème qui a fini par m'exaspérer sur Windows).

Enfin, je suis désolé mais j'ai testé un Imac G5 chez un revendeur Apple, ET IL NE FAISAIT QUASIMENT AUCUN BRUIT, alors que le mien a tendance à monter en puissance avec un bruit de mini-crécelle. Certes ce n'est rien comparé à ma tour PC, mais c'était aussi une raison d'achat.

Bref, je ne suis plus aussi enthousiaste qu'avant de le recevoir ....J'espère que ça va s'améliorer....

P.S. : j'ai acheté un Ibook G4 en août 2004, on m'avait vanté sa robustesse....il est déjà passé en station de réparation pour un trackpad défectueux....

-------------------------
Imac G5 17" 1Go (enfin, normalement !) 160 Go/Airport
Ibook G4 12" 640 Mo / 30 Go / Combo


----------



## calvin (12 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est quand l'ordi rame que les ventilos se declenchent



j'ai 1 Go donc ca vient pas de la du tout


----------



## benamad (12 Février 2005)

heu en fait ma reponse c'etait juste un jeux de mot foireux entre "ram" et le verbe "ramer", il n'y avait rien de serieux la-dedans


----------



## LCé (13 Février 2005)

2x512 (128)


----------



## Marcmaniac (13 Février 2005)

Je rentre de 8 jours de vacances et vite je me renseigne sur les avancées de notre affaire ..et malheur.....toujours rien !!!!!!!!
Apple, c'est pas possible !

Mon imac n'a pas baissé de régime  ! Il consomme toujours autant de .......décibels, aigües, qui plus est !

Merci de poster et de poster encore ! Mais quand serons nous entendu ?


----------



## ADidier (14 Février 2005)

Je viens rejoindre le club des iMac "bruyant". J'ai reçu mon iMac G5 1.6 la semaine dernière et je peux vous confirmer que le problème n'est toujours pas résolu.

Un bruit très aiguë se fait entendre en permanence. Suivant l'ambiance sonore environnante c'est plus ou moins gênant.

J'ai fait un essaie avec 512 et 1Go de Ram, aucune différence, donc ça ne vient pas de la. Je me suis mis en performance maxi et auto, le bruit aiguë reste constant tandis que les ventilateurs souffle plus ou moins fort suivant la demande processeur, normal. Donc j'en ai conclus que ce n'était pas lié à la charge processeur.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à contacter Apple pour exprimer mon mécontentement, s'ils n'ont pas de solution je suis prêts à faire un échange.

A voir....


----------



## LCé (14 Février 2005)

héééé oui .. le temps passe et rien ne vient ... voilà 5 mois que j'ai déclaré ce problème de bruit et que je supporte le iRasoir. 5 mois !! avec un peu de chance Apple nous trainera jusqu'à la limite de la garantie et nous enverra ballader ! C'est hallucinant ...

entre parenthèses ... aucun site Apple français ne s'est encore porté médiateur de ce problème ! il faut aller chercher sur des MacInTouch ou même les forums Apple pour avoir confirmation de ce type de problème ... Je ne relance pas le débat, mais bon ... Je trouve ça bizarre


----------



## Marcmaniac (14 Février 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> héééé oui .. le temps passe et rien ne vient ... voilà 5 mois que j'ai déclaré ce problème de bruit et que je supporte le iRasoir. 5 mois !! avec un peu de chance Apple nous trainera jusqu'à la limite de la garantie et nous enverra ballader ! C'est hallucinant ...
> 
> entre parenthèses ... aucun site Apple français ne s'est encore porté médiateur de ce problème ! il faut aller chercher sur des MacInTouch ou même les forums Apple pour avoir confirmation de ce type de problème ... Je ne relance pas le débat, mais bon ... Je trouve ça bizarre


Exact ! 
A se demander que font les modérateurs des sites mac......!!....
Jamais une brève sur ce sujet, dans les actu du forum !!!

Ceci est un appel !!! Je vous en prie !  Pourquoi ne pas au minimum signaler l'intitulé de ce problème, la longueur des posts, le questionnement que cela impose, les difficultés de prise en compte...la durée......etc......????
Dis moi POURQUOI ! WARUM ? WHY ?

PS : J'adore mac génération mais c'est vrai qu'on peut se poser des questions, sans pour autant renier notre belle passion : le mac !
Merci les gentils modos de donner votre avis sur ces posts !!! Vous embêtes t'on ? Avez-vous des pressions ? Sommes nous des procéduriers ? Merci merci merci merci de ne pas nous ignorer !!!
............................................merci d'avance !


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Février 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand serons nous entendu ?


 
Quant ils auront compris que c'est bien le bruit de notre iRasoir qui couvre nos cris


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Février 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> héééé oui .. le temps passe et rien ne vient ... voilà 5 mois que j'ai déclaré ce problème de bruit et que je supporte le iRasoir. 5 mois !! avec un peu de chance Apple nous trainera jusqu'à la limite de la garantie et nous enverra ballader ! C'est hallucinant ...
> 
> entre parenthèses ... aucun site Apple français ne s'est encore porté médiateur de ce problème ! il faut aller chercher sur des MacInTouch ou même les forums Apple pour avoir confirmation de ce type de problème ... Je ne relance pas le débat, mais bon ... Je trouve ça bizarre


 
Ouais rien sur MacGé  et sur macBi Lionel est toujours aussi sourd, alors peu d'espoir ...


----------



## ADidier (14 Février 2005)

ADidier a dit:
			
		

> Je viens rejoindre le club des iMac "bruyant". J'ai reçu mon iMac G5 1.6 la semaine dernière et je peux vous confirmer que le problème n'est toujours pas résolu.
> 
> Un bruit très aiguë se fait entendre en permanence. Suivant l'ambiance sonore environnante c'est plus ou moins gênant.
> 
> ...


 
Réponse de Apple, on vous envoie une Middle Plane. J'ai accepté sans grand espoir (on peut toujours espérer) compte rendu dans quelques jours. Il semblerait que le problème "peut" exister mais qu'il est trés marginal par rapport au volume des ventes.
A suivre...


----------



## titeuf (14 Février 2005)

hello

on a vu apple faire des rappels massifs de machines parfois 1 an ou 1 an et demi apres

donc vu que le probleme est constate a l'echelle planetaire, ils ne peuvent pas non plus nier qu'il y a un probleme

on peut esperer voir un rappel dans X mois

de toute facon, avant la fin de l'annee de garantie, je prendrais l'apple care histoire d'etre encore couvert 2 ans de plus au cas ou


----------



## tornade13 (14 Février 2005)

Salut a tous

Je reviens de chez Mac & Co petit revendeur près de chez moi, pour voir pour l'achat d'un iMac G5, pil poil le gars était entrain d'en installer un en expo un 17 superdrive.
Je lui fais part des discussions houleuses concernant le bruit de cet iMac!! Mon revendeur est surpris??

Mise en marche devant moi a part le "bong" aucun bruit, lancement de safari... pas de bruit
Lancement de iTunes et Insertion d'un CD de Musique pas de bruit ceci dit il est vrai que les enceintes sont pas top mais c'est pas de la merde non plus.
Insertion d'un DVD lu quelques minutes rien a dire.
Lancement simultanée de plusieurs applis Idvd Iphoto etc etc pas de bruit de roulettes juste un petit souffle si on colle l'oreille sur la fente au dessus de la machine.
Lancement également de Nanausor 2 et toujours pas de bruit particulier.
Au final je trouve cette machine plutôt extrêmement silencieuse par rapport a celle d'un pote qui elle, effectivement fait un bruit désagréable, cet iMac G5 est vraiment silencieux et j'en suis le premier surpris...  

Le mieux a faire est d'achetet dans ce genre de boutique on déballe on branche on écoute et on achete si tout est ok...
Ceci dit bizzare que OSX soit déja préinstaller sur l'iMac


----------



## benamad (14 Février 2005)

os X est toujours preinstallé dans les machines que vend Apple. enfin ca a toujours ete le cas pour mes ibooks, mon Imac, l'emac d'un ami et d'autres ibooks.

Sinon ton temoignage est tres interessant tornade car tu as ecouté 2 imacs en trouvant l'un bruyant et l'autre non (et en plus un 17 pouces car jusqau'a maintenant il me semble que les seuls silencieux, TNK NED sont des 20 pouces).

Peut etre ce bruit apparait au bout d'un moment ? (je ne me souvient plus du debut de mon Imac, faut dire que le ventilo etait couvert par le bruit de mon alim defectueuse )


----------



## tornade13 (14 Février 2005)

Ben moi chaque machine que j'ai eu imac G3 eMac et iMac G4 etait a chaque fois vierge.   

Pour en revenir a cet iMac G5 je suis rester environ 20 minutes a discuter et avant de partir dernier coup d'½il et d'oreille  et je peut certifier a 100% qu'il ne faisait aucun bruit et la, l'histoire du souffle que raconte apple est crédible effectivement.
Je vais quand  meme attendre Tiger pour prendre cette machine (magnifique)...


----------



## Haldi's (14 Février 2005)

Es que tout les I Mac G5 sont toucher par ce problème de bruit? (je parle principalement modèle 17' ou 20') ou es qui il y a des configuration plus bruyante que d'autre (je suis interesser par l'achat d'un I Mac 20'...mais vu les problèmes...)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salutations Haldi's


----------



## benamad (14 Février 2005)

tornade : je t'ai peut etre mal compris, quand tu dis que tu trouves cet Imac tres silencieux par rapport a la machine d'un pote, tu veux dire par rapport a un autre Imac G5 ou a un PC XXX ?
Car si tu dis avoir entendu un Imac 17 pouces avec bruit etrange et un autre silencieux (a part un leger souffle) c'est tres interessant.
Pour ma part j'ai essayé d'ecouter un mac en magasin mais trop de bruits ambiants pour pouvoir se rendre compte.


----------



## mini-mac (14 Février 2005)

ben moi j ai as attendu tiger sinon on en fini pas d attendre les mis a jour !!

j espere que je tomberais pas sur un irasoir, 

que faire ds ce cas la :

le renvoyer definitivement et se faire rembourser

attendre que apple rappel les ordis ?

se dire que de tte facon ca fera moins de bruit qu un pc windows ...

on a dix jours pour se retracter non ? 

bref je vous tiendrais au courant
a plus


----------



## tornade13 (14 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> tornade : je t'ai peut etre mal compris, quand tu dis que tu trouves cet Imac tres silencieux par rapport a la machine d'un pote, tu veux dire par rapport a un autre Imac G5 ou a un PC XXX ?
> Car si tu dis avoir entendu un Imac 17 pouces avec bruit etrange et un autre silencieux (a part un leger souffle) c'est tres interessant.
> Pour ma part j'ai essayé d'ecouter un mac en magasin mais trop de bruits ambiants pour pouvoir se rendre compte.


Non non par rapport a un iMac G5 qu'un pote a acheter y'a quelques mois.

Le gros avantage dans le type de magasin que je cite, c'est la convivialité c'est tout petit il n'yavait que moi  le vendeur et un  technicien.
Pour se rendre compte du bruit y'a rien de tel et comme je l'ai dit plus haut si je prend cet iMac je le prendrais dans cette boutique après avoir demander a la brancher et l'écouter pendant plusieurs minutes...


----------



## benamad (14 Février 2005)

Mini-mac :tu peux pas aller dans un magasin avec possibilité d'ecouter TON Imac comme tornade l'a fais ?
Ca me semble la meilleure solution pour l'instant

sinon pour moi :

attendre que apple rappel les ordis

se dire que de tte facon ca fera moins de bruit qu un pc windows (de base pas monté avec de supers ventilos) ... 


Merci tornade pour ta precision. J'en conclus avec les autres temoignages qu'il y a donc bien des Imac 17 pouces & 20 pouces qui n'ont pas ce probleme de bruit.


----------



## tornade13 (14 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Mini-mac :tu peux pas aller dans un magasin avec possibilité d'ecouter TON Imac comme tornade l'a fais ?
> Ca me semble la meilleure solution pour l'instant
> 
> sinon pour moi :
> ...


Tu n'a poas le moyen de faire passer ça en vice caché   
Vu que c'est forcement pas (normal)....


----------



## NightWalker (14 Février 2005)

Juste pour rassurer les nouveaux passant, car mon dernier post est très très loin...

Mon iMac G5 avec SETI@home, Folding@home qui tournent non stop. En fait, je n'éteins jamais mon iMac. Pour vérifier encore, ce weekend j'ai fait du ré-encodage avec ffmpeX et gravage DVD, tout en surfant... CPU 100%, c'est étonnant, mais rien n'a planté 

Et pour le bruit, toujours un léger souffle... certains DVD réveille les ventilos, mais juste au début pour retomber après... Un copain qui vient de s'équiper parreil, n'a pas de bruit non plus... 

Point commun des deux machines, elles ont été achetées à la Fnac, mais avec 2 mois d'intervalle partiquement...


----------



## benamad (14 Février 2005)

Pour le vice caché le bruit n'est pas assez flagrant pour que ca soit considéré comme tel (du moins pour mon Imac). Je vois bien mon revendeur dénier qu'il y ait un probleme si je lui explique ce soucis (deja signalé) car comme dis Appple : ce bruit est normal bien que l'on cherche une solution 

Pourtant quand j'encode ou que je joue ce n'est pas qu'un leger souffle que j'entend. Mais argumenter en disant que dans un forum il y a des modeles silencieux ...
y en a qui ont essayé ce genre d'argument avec l'applecare ? (je ne l'ai pas encore pris)


----------



## titeuf (14 Février 2005)

en magasin, il y a tjrs du bruit

meme quand on a l'impression que c'est calme, on n'obtient pas le meme niveau de silence que chez soi le soir par exemple


----------



## tornade13 (14 Février 2005)

J'ai un avantage, j'ai déja entendu un iMac rasoir mais la c'est clair que c'etait tres silencieux maintanant j'ai pas lancer d'encodage ni quoi que ce soit, mais j'avais pu lire que sur certain iMac, le fait de lancer safari faisait exploser les decibels....


----------



## benamad (15 Février 2005)

tu n'as qu'a tester en lancant le visualisateur d'itunes en grand. Chez moi ca rend bien audible la mobilette.


----------



## Rogmac (15 Février 2005)

David Craig
The 20" iMac G5 fan noise issue continues to grate on my nerves, as I have recently been working with large images and taxing the processor. I got so irritated one night that I decided to remove the fans to examine them in an attempt to understand the root cause of the problem.

I actually dissembled the mechanical components of the "CPU fan" (the noisiest of the two).I refer to the "CPU fan" as the one near the top center of the chassis and ducted to the G5 processor heat sync.

The "system fan" is the one just to the left of that when viewed with the back removed. (The hard drive fan is located in the lower intake grill, is fairly quiet and of a different design. It was not included in my dissection and is not bothersome to me).

While I am not a mechanical engineer nor cooling fan designer, and I still don't know exactly what's going on, I have a theory and some facts that I can share with you, based on my scientific curiosity about the problem.
The fans are actually easy to remove. They are held by small torx-type screws. It's crazy that Apple has us replacing entire mid-plane assemblies in an attempt to isolate this problem.

The fans are manufactured by Delta Electronics. They are similar in construction to each other. They both bear model numbers BFB0812H, apparently a Delta Model number.

The model numbers are not listed on Delta's web page, but similar model numbers are. I'm guessing that these are custom variations of a Delta Model that where manufactured specifically for Apple to fit the physical requirements of the iMac.

The Apple part numbers are: "system fan" 603-5521 rated 12v DC @ 0.50A. "CPU fan": 603-5459 rated 12v DC @ 0.36A.



The dissection:

The "CPU fan" was disassembled. The goal was to do this nondestructively so I could still use my iMac! This was delicate work and I was very careful.

The fan is a DC brushless type. The fan blade has a metal shaft of about 0.116" diameter that runs through the center of the assembly and has a grove on its far end. The shaft passes through a coil spring that places pressure against the inside of the hub and the top ball-bearing assembly. The shaft passes through the iron poles, central tube, and the bottom bearing. The retaining clip fits the grove at the end (as it emerges from the bottom bearing) and keeps the fan blade from popping out.

A bar magnet is formed into a circle to exactly fit the hollow inside circumference of the fan blade hub. The material looks like the flexible type of magnetic material you would find on the back of a refrigerator magnet, only thicker - about 1/8" thick and maybe 1/4" wide. This rotates with the fan over the four iron poles.

There are four stationary, laminated iron stators (or poles, or whatever the terminology is) that the hub fits over, each forming 90 a degree arc of the circle and separated by a small gap. Each pole is wound with a coil of magnet wire. Inside the poles is the central plastic tube molded into the fan housing that holds the bearings and through which the fan shaft passes.

There is a small, round circuit board with a hole that fits over the central tube, and under the poles. It's about the same diameter as the circle formed by the poles. It appears to be glued or molded into the plastic fan housing - I didn't dare try remove this for I think that would have been destructive. However, I could see on the exposed (phenolic side) of the board a single, small semiconductor. I believe this to be a hall-effect device used for sensing the fan RPMs. It is located just below the circumference of the rotation of the permanent magnet in the hub. There are four wires brought out from the circuit board, terminating in a connector that plugs into the iMac mid-plane board. I'm guessing these connections are power to the motor and an output from the rpm sensor.

Peering under the small space between the edge of the circuit board and the surface of the housing, I could identify some low-profile surface-mount components near its edge, including at least one 8-pin IC.

The two small ball bearing assemblies seem to operate very smoothly and are made of polished steel. I removed the bearing assemblies. I can rotate the hollow center shaft by inserting the end of a sharpened pencil while holding the bearings. They are much like the larger ball bearing assemblies you might find in a hardware store. There's a slight residue of some lubricating film that could be seen on the surface of the bearing assembly. There is some small but noticeable lateral play between the central hollow shaft of the bearing assembly and the outer bearing housing that presumably contains the ball (or roller?) bearings. The bearing assemblies have an outer diameter of 0.315" and thickness of 0.157". I couldn't measure the inside diameter of the hollow, central shaft, but it's obviously slightly larger than the 0.116" diameter fan shaft.

Although someone on the Apple discussion boards has claimed to cure their fan noise problems by "lubricating the fans", I resisted the temptation to immerse the bearings in some lubricant like silicone or such, fearing that I would just contaminate the existing lubrication and ruin it. The bearings seemed quite smooth already - I don't think additional lubrication would have helped in my case.

Observations:
The fan seems to be well designed. It has active electronics and sensing circuitry. It is not a simple DC motor that you might buy at Radio Shack. There seems to be no rubbing between the plastic fan blade and housing. There seems to be sufficient clearance between the magnet inside the hub and the four iron poles such that there's no rubbing or binding. Using compressed air to spin the fan blade seems not to generate the grating noise, although - I can feel a vibration as I hold the housing. I believe that what I'm feeling is the from the following effect:

There is a very strong magnetic attraction between the permanent magnet and the iron poles. When the fan is assembled, slowly rotating the fan by hand shows that there is a definite and strong affinity for the fan to stop in one of the four 90 degree positions. This is apparently where the north and south poles of the circumferential bar magnet come together - and where the center mass of the iron poles close this magnetic circuit.

My theory:
The noise is not caused by mechanical rubbing of the fan blade and housing or other components. Instead, I think that as the fan rotates at high speeds, there is a slight lateral wobble caused by the play I noted in the bearings.

The wobble is due to the magnet passing by the four iron poles and being strongly pulled toward that pole (or perhaps being repelled as the coils are actively pulsed by the driving circuitry). In any case, I believe it comes down to the lateral play in the ball bearings.

I believe the noise is emanating from the bearings themselves as they move laterally ever so slightly, but at high speeds. Perhaps the noise is then being amplified or resonating within the plastic fan housing as the vibrations are transmitted through the structure.

If this theory is correct, one might expect the noise to have a strong frequency component at four times the rotational speed of the fan. I've yet to actually test this.

By the way, I carefully reassembled my fan and the computer with no ill effects. The noise level is as it was. The whole operation was done carefully and was nondestructive.

A solution?:
Regardless of the actual cause - bad bearings or whatever, the fan noise is real and it is especially irritating.

Apple should take Delta Electronics to task on this issue or simply accept blame themselves for choosing these fans. Although the ball bearings seem like a nice design feature, perhaps a higher quality bearing with less lateral play would solve the problem, or perhaps sleeve type bearings would work better - if these are practical in this application. As I mentioned, I'm not a mechanical engineer. This is all just based on my scientific curiosity.

In any case, Apple should fix this problem once and for all!They should do it by offering a kit to their customers containing redesigned fans with the simple tools and instructions that would be required for replacing the "system fan" and "CPU fan". There's no need for people to be replacing their mid-planes. Having replaced one myself, I can tell you that it would be quicker and easier to replace the fans themselves.

Apple should do this because it's the right thing to do. They haven't been giving us any answers. I love Macintosh computers, but if this were a PC I'd have tossed it out the window by now. Loyal Apple customers such as myself should not have to go to such lengths as reverse-engineering a fan. These fans ruin an otherwise wonderful, beautiful computer and sour the whole Macintosh experience. I would think Apple would learn this lesson from past experience, like the "wind tunnel" Mac. Good grief!


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Février 2005)

Ouais ben on est pas dans la m....


----------



## ADidier (15 Février 2005)

Et malgrés ça aucun site d'actualité n'en parle...bizarre, bizarre. Je commence à avoir des doutes.


----------



## benamad (15 Février 2005)

en gros si j'ai bien compris, le texte dis que la solution c'est qu'Apple fournisse des ventilos de meilleure qualité.
Merci rogmac.
Cela concorde avec toutes les remarques de ceux qui ont demontes leur Imac et c'est ce qu'on attend depuis le debut.
Qu'est ce qu'attend Apple ? Les ventilos silencieux ne sont pas encore bien maitrisés ? ou alors l'operation d'echange de ventilo est trop couteuse a mettre en place ?


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> l'operation d'echange de ventilo est trop couteuse a mettre en place ?


 
je l'avais déjà évoqué dans ce fil. Il semblerait en effet que la solution soit jugée "trop coutuese" pour être mise en place. apparemment ça couterait moins cher à Apple de faire quelques échanges de midplanes aux plus audacieux et raleurs que de faire un rappel de tous les ventillos de tous les iMacs vendu ... Apple n'est pas une oeuvre de bienfaisance et nous en faisons les frais


----------



## benamad (15 Février 2005)

pourtant mon alim defectueuse puis mon superdrive ont ete changé sans aucune discussionn (a part bien sur un test pour verifier les erreurs signalées).
Un ventilo ca coute pas une fortune ?
Je pencherai plutot sur le cote aleatoire du bruit, je veux dire que l'entreprise qui fais les ventilos (delta si j'ai bein suivi) n'arrive pas a rendre tous ses ventilos silencieux.

Finalement je me demande si la seule solution qui nous reste ne serait pas comme le suggerait un membre du forum dans un post de les accuser de vice caché.
En meme temps comme rien n'est vraiment specifié sur ce point (sur la pub ils marquent seulement moins de bruit qu'un murmure quand on ne fais rien...) je ne sais pas si une attaque de ce type serait valide.


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> pourtant mon alim defectueuse puis mon superdrive ont ete changé sans aucune discussionn (a part bien sur un test pour verifier les erreurs signalées).
> Un ventilo ca coute pas une fortune ?
> Je pencherai plutot sur le cote aleatoire du bruit, je veux dire que l'entreprise qui fais les ventilos (delta si j'ai bein suivi) n'arrive pas a rendre tous ses ventilos silencieux.
> 
> ...


J'suis prêt à tenter le coup !
Qui m'aime me.......!!!!!!!


----------



## LCé (16 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> pourtant mon alim defectueuse puis mon superdrive ont ete changé sans aucune discussionn (a part bien sur un test pour verifier les erreurs signalées).
> Un ventilo ca coute pas une fortune ?
> Je pencherai plutot sur le cote aleatoire du bruit, je veux dire que l'entreprise qui fais les ventilos (delta si j'ai bein suivi) n'arrive pas a rendre tous ses ventilos silencieux.
> 
> ...


 
qui se charge de monter une pétition  ?
moi je signe ! ... pour le bruit, faudrait pouvoir mesurer pour aller contre la pub (25db) et je ne suis pas sûr que le iRasoir soit au dessus de 25db.

Vice caché, comme quoi la machine émet un bruit anormal, pourquoi pas oui


----------



## calvin (16 Février 2005)

c'est marque qq part 25 db ?


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est marque qq part 25 db ?


 
Salut !

c'est ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/design.html


*Refroidissement optimal*

A travers le cache des haut-parleurs, trois ventilateurs ultra silencieux insufflent de l'air frais à l'intérieur du système. Ces dissipateurs thermiques spécialement conçus tournent à des vitesses réduites de seulement quelques centaines de tours par minute. De plus, un logiciel de gestion du refroidissement permet de ralentir ou d'accroître cette vitesse de façon précise en fonction des besoins. Il vous sera ainsi quasiment impossible de les entendre. Plus doux qu&#8217;un murmure, iMac G5 ne dépasse pas les 25 dB en mode inactif (un murmure mesuré à un mètre de distance dans une pièce silencieuse équivaut à 27 dB).


Edit : 

Vous remarquerez la perle de cet exercice de style marketing : "en mode inactif"

Edit 2 :

Calvin tu en es ou avec la réparation du tien ?


----------



## calvin (16 Février 2005)

puree degoute, j'ai appele ce matin, le tech ne le prend en charge qu'aujourd'hui alors qu'on m'avait annonce qu'il y toucherait lundi

sont vraiment nuls dans cet apple center (allmac a st ouen l'aumone) 

sont paumes dans la zone industrielle et en plus, ils assurent pas niveau delai



mode inactif = bureau simple, sans rien faire surement

donc juste imac allume

ca aurait ete sympa de la part d'apple d'indiquer de vraies valeurs du genre: niveau de bruit en perf auto ou perf max


----------



## calvin (16 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais déjà évoqué dans ce fil. Il semblerait en effet que la solution soit jugée "trop coutuese" pour être mise en place. apparemment ça couterait moins cher à Apple de faire quelques échanges de midplanes aux plus audacieux et raleurs que de faire un rappel de tous les ventillos de tous les iMacs vendu ... Apple n'est pas une oeuvre de bienfaisance et nous en faisons les frais



pourtant apple fait bien des rappels massifs de batteries sur powerbook et d'autres machines pour d'autres soucis donc on peut esperer que ca arrive un jour pour l'imac


----------



## tyler_d (17 Février 2005)

putain je suis dégouté !!! pour un cadeau de départ d'une personne de la boite ou je travaille on a choisit un imac G5...(17", BT, 512).

je fréquente ce forum depuis pas mal de temps.... j'avais jamais calculé ce post !! je suis vraiment à l'ouest !
je viens enfin de comprendre pourquoi j'avais vu dans les signature "irasoir"... :rateau: 


bon, l'imac est caché dans mon placard depuis lundi matin... j'aurais des échos de son utilisation la semaine prochaine...

je suis meme en train de me demandé si y'a ilfe 05 inclu, je n'ai pas vu le logo sur la boite...

et moi qui voulait commander un imac pour remplacer mon dell au taf... je me demande si je vais le faire... peut etre qu'un power mac mono serait plus "juducieux"...non ?

peut etre aussi que les ventilos ont été remplacé sur les modéles fabriqué recemment... wait and see. Enfin s'il faut signer une pétition je vous soutien meme si je n'ai pas d'imac...


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Février 2005)

'

Rappel pour Tyler-d, et pour tous ceux qui lisent ce fil, tous les iMacs ne sont pas touchés ! Des iMacs agréables à vivre il y en a, et j'en connais personnellement un, celui d'un ami, commandé pendant l'Apple Expo (1,8 Ghz 20' avec 256 Mo de RAM) ! La ventilation est audible mais de façon raisonnable, et pas de bruit de roulette...

'+


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Rappel pour Tyler-d, et pour tous ceux qui lisent ce fil, tous les iMacs ne sont pas touchés ! Des iMacs agréables à vivre il y en a, et j'en connais personnellement un, celui d'un ami, commandé pendant l'Apple Expo (1,8 Ghz 20' avec 256 Mo de RAM) ! La ventilation est audible mais de façon raisonnable, et pas de bruit de roulette...
> 
> '+




'tain 17 pages pour ce fil de discussion...   Rien à ajouter de plus que Le Gognol, si ce n'est que mon iMac 20" commandé sur l'AppleStore le 1er septembre 2004 se porte comme un charme. :love:   

Un pur bonheur.


----------



## pampelune (17 Février 2005)

Le mien aussi. Si ça continue, on va finir par faire baisser les ventes d'Imac avec ce post qui dérape...:-(


----------



## benamad (17 Février 2005)

Apple n'a qu'a resoudre le probleme pour ceux qui en ont et ce topic ne "derangera plus" ...


----------



## LCé (17 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Apple n'a qu'a resoudre le probleme pour ceux qui en ont et ce topic ne "derangera plus" ...


 
exactement ... et

hahahahaha ... j'aime la politique de l'autruche ... moi ça va alors les autres "ça dérange".
Enfin ... comme il l'a été dit 1000x, ce bruit est plus ou moins audible et dépend aussi de la sensibilité de chacun. J'ai eu 3 imac 20' et tous avait le problème plus ou moins fort.

Actuellement mon iMac 20'' pourrait être considéré comme "silencieux" à cela prêt que j'entends toujours le iRasoir que certains n'entendent même pas ... Surtout en journée. On ne parle pas d'un bruit de machine à laver (quoique certaines utilisations entrainent un bruit de soufflerie assez monstrueux), mais d'une gène, d'un bruit léger qui vient s'ajouter au léger souffle. 

Pour bien cerner le bruit, il suffit d'ouvrir le iMac, de l'allumer ouvert, de débrancher le ventilo CPU 4 secondes (pas plus pour pas griller  ) et de le remettre pour clairement entendre ce dont parle tous les gens ici. Mais attention, un fois entendu vous n'arriverez plus à vous l'enlever de l'oreille.


----------



## benamad (17 Février 2005)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Mais attention, un fois entendu vous n'arriverez plus à vous l'enlever de l'oreille.



sadique 

Sinon pour la petition je serai assez pour (ou autre demarche similaire) mais ne vaudrait-il pas mieux attendre qu'Apple controle la production de ces ventilos a 100% (je veux dire quand tous les ventilos seront silencieux) car la si c'est pour nous envoyer des ventilos qui font encore du bruit ...
En meme temps ca peut les faire bouger pour mettre plus d'energie a resoudre ce probleme.
Il faudrait savoir une fois pour toute si leur mutisme est fais pour noyer le poisson ou si c'est parceque la solution n'est pas encore trouvée mais qu'il s y travaillent.
Quelqu'un a eu l'apple care recemment ? (je n'ai pas souscris).

Et pour completer LCé sur le mien le bruit n'est pas assourdissant mais si on lance quelque chose en tache de fond il peut etre agacant car ça s'emballe tres vite et personnellement je n'ai pas pris un G5 pour relever mes emails ...
Si des personnes comme NED me disent qu'ils ne se passent rien de special quand il joue a unreal 2004 je me dis que mon Imac a un soucis.
Par rapport a la moyenne des ordis confondus ce n'est pas scandaleux mais par rapport au prix de la machine (qui se veut haut de gamme) et de la reputation d'Apple ca n'est pas normal a mon sens, surtout il n 'est pas tolerable que certains aient une vrai machine silencieuse et d'autres non.
Je n'ai jusqu'a present pas insister pour qu'ils changent la mid-plane ou la machine car ll y a des modeles comme celui de marcmaniac qui sont tout le temps insupportable. J'attend que tous les imacs sont silencieux mais l'attente est longue ....


----------



## NED (17 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Si des personnes comme NED me disent qu'ils ne se passent rien de special quand il joue a unreal 2004 je me dis que mon Imac a un soucis.


Attention ce n'est pas le silence total quand je joue à UT2004.
Mais franchement, c'est le bruit du cd qui tourne de façon super feutrée...qui me fait dire que c'est quasi silencieux.
Evidament j'ai des blaffles yamaha à côté pour ecouter le son du jeu donc ca couvre le bruit du cd.
J'ai joué sans le son et sincèrement c'est paisible.
Je rapelle que j'avais un Emac (special sèche-cheveux) avant qui faisait un bruit infernal.
Donc le ImacG5 20" pour mon oreille est vraiment une machine non-bruyante.
Enfin celui que j'ai acheté...


----------



## ADidier (17 Février 2005)

J'ai reçu mon iMac G5, 1.6Ghz la semaine dernière et j'ai constaté moi aussi un léger sifflement que je localiserai plutôt en bas gauche. Je me rapproche du témoignage de LCé dans le diagnostic. J'ai contacté Apple qui m'a envoyé une mide-plane.



1) La pièce n'est pas neuve - est ce normal ?



2) Il est indique dessus G5 1.8 Ghz, apparemment boulette de Apple, je ne vais pas me plaindre mais est ce que l'alim / onduleur... sont compatibles entre 1.6 et 1.8.



3) On verra bien si j'entends toujours ce léger sifflement....


----------



## benamad (17 Février 2005)

Tiens un G5 1,8 pour le prix d'1,6 c'est sympa ça.
Si jamais ca fais probleme apple devrait tout te changer vu que ce sont eux qui se sont plantés.
Tu as aussi remarqué que la piece n'est pas neuve, ca veut dire qu'apple fais tourner les mid-plane de tous ceux  qui demandent l'echange ?
C'est deja arriver a plusieurs personnes de ne pas avoir de pieces neuves.


----------



## ADidier (17 Février 2005)

J'ai demandé quand même à Apple pour la pièce "NEUVE/UTILISE", il parait qu'il est indiqué sur le contrat de garantie que l'échange peut se faire par une pièce neuve OU d'occasion réparée.

Je vais certainement ce week end faire le démontage pour faire un essai.

Est ce que quelqu'un à déjà fait ce remplacement avec succés?

car si c'est pour me retrouver avec la même chose je ne vais pas me fatiguer.


----------



## calvin (17 Février 2005)

putain je suis degoute

comme je faisais des courses pas loin de mon apple center, je suis passe pour prendre des nouvelles de la reparation de mon imac

le tech etait pas la, je suis tombee sur une commerciale et elle me sort que le mec a teste mon imac sans rien trouver de louche, pas de bruit de rasoir ni rien

donc deja 8 jours d'immobilisation

je suis degoute, en colere et je trouve que ce technicien est limite incompetent

je sais pas comment il a fait ses tests

mais j'ai pas reve les bruits, toutes les personnes a qui j'ai montre mon imac ont constate le probleme, plusieurs personnes m'ont meme dit qu'en effet il faisait plus de bruit que mon ancien pc, pourtant deja bruyant

en appelant applecare, le mec d'apple avait egalement entendu le boucan en collant le telephone a cote de l'imac...

alors je vois pas comme le mec de chez Allmac a pu passer a cote de ca...


----------



## NED (17 Février 2005)

Il avait pas un sonotone ton technicien?


----------



## calvin (17 Février 2005)

bon, il a demonte mon imac, tout formate, reinstalle un syteme propre, pas de bruit de ventilo ni rien, il vient de m'appeler en me disant que j'avais un imac SUPER SILENCIEUX



la franchement, c'est devenu un mystere pour moi

j'avais vraiment un bruit de rasoir electrique et la, le type me dit super silencieux, je pige pas ce qui s'est passe


----------



## benamad (17 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> le tech etait pas la, je suis tombee sur une commerciale et elle me sort que le mec a teste mon imac sans rien trouver de louche, pas de bruit de rasoir ni rien



c'est tout le probleme, en general dans les apple center ils sont surbookés pour le SAV et comme en plus l'un des gros centres de reparation d'Apple a fais faillite recemment ils sont encore plus surchargés.
Resultat : il a du tester 2 min dans un environnement certainement pas tres silencieux (avec 10 Imacs et Powermacs en route plus les emac premiere generations ).

Je me rappelle avoir entendu un imac avec bruit de l'alim defectueuse en magasin (pourtant un tout petit apple center avec 2-3 personnes et pas de musique) et cela s'entendait que si l'on tendait l'oreille alors que le bruit etait vraiment insupportable sur le mien a la maison.

De plus ils peuvent toujours argumenter qu'une machine ca fais du bruit et qu'on est d'une exigence sans bornes mais tant que des personnes m'affirmeront que leur imac est silencieux (d'autres temoignages sur les forums macB aussi) je ne lacherai pas le morceau.

EDIT : tu as repondu pendant que j'ecrivais Calvin. Soit en le remontant il y a moins de resonance (??) ou de jeu et cela a supprimer le bruit (ce que je ne crois pas) soit ils vont jouer sur le fait que tu es hyper exigeant soit il est honnte et comme je l'ai dis il ne peut pas bien juger de la gene du bruit dans son environnement. Lance des applis gourmandes devant eux (le visualisateur d'itunes en grand en coupant le son evidemment + une bonne compression de fichiers enormes par exemple) et ecoute avec eux. Je parie qu'ils vont te dire : ce bruit est normal.


POUR ADIDIER : tu n'as certainement pas eu le courage de lire les 17 pages du topic et je te comprend mais certaines personnes (LCé ?) ont changé leur midplane sans avoir aucun resultat (meme des fois un bruit plus fort) cependant pour d'autres ca aurait changé.
Bref cest au petit bonheur la chance apparemment.
Attention le changement n'est pas evident.


----------



## ADidier (17 Février 2005)

Je viens de regarder la notice pour remplacer la mid-plane et ça m'a un peu refroidi. Je ne suis pas le dernier pour mettre les mains dans le camboui, mais il y en a pour une bonne heure de manip au moins.

J'ai remarqué que sur le mid-plane que je viens de recevoir, le couvercle G5 (au dessus des ventillos "siffleurs") avait été démonté - peut être qu'ils ont étaient remplacés.

A suivre...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2005)

Mackie fait tout ça en à peine 5 minutes chrono...


----------



## calvin (17 Février 2005)

alors ce probleme, il viendrait de la midplane ou de l'alim ?

parce que mon bruit de rasoir, il est localise au niveau du "c" de imac 

alors que l'alim est plus bas


edit: la video est legerement pixellisee mais sa soeur a l'air pas mal :love:


----------



## benamad (17 Février 2005)

pour la video il change l'alim mackie c'est pas pareil que changer la mid-plane 
Sinon le probleme est clairement le ventilo du processeur. Il y a pas mal de liens dans ce topic ou l'on voit des photos ou video de "l'endroit qui bruite".
Si tu veux t'amuser a faire l'historique des bricolages c'est amusant d'ailleurs : post-it sur cache, bout de scotch sur une partie de la sortie, pot d'echappement, lanniere de cuir contre le cache du ventilo ...


----------



## calvin (17 Février 2005)

voila

j'ai recupere mon imac

ce sont vraiment des enfoires chez All Mac

demain matin j'appelle Apple pour les denoncer !

ils ont rien foutu, l'imac est tjrs aussi bruyant

le mec me sort: je l'ai laisse tourner 6h non stop mais je suis pas non plus reste devant...


super...


ma souris BT apple m'est revenue ultra usee sur le dessous alors qu'elle etait neuve depuis 2 jours qd je l'ai confiee a l'apple center... (je me demande d'ailleurs si c'est ma souris vu son etat)

et le dos de l'imac est couvert de colle par endroit, je me suis tape 20 minutes de brossage avec de l'alcool pour enlever tout ca

8 jours d'immobilisation pour ca !


bravo All Mac a St Ouen l'Aumone (95) !!!


----------



## ADidier (17 Février 2005)

Je n'ai pas attendu ce week-end, je me suis décidé à changer la mid-plane et miracle, oublié a roulette, par contre je ne sais pas si c'est parce que iMac est devenu presque silencieux que je trouve le petit ventilateur du haut "sifflotant" si je peux avant de renvoyer la mid-plane d'origine, je vais faire un essai en échangent les ventilos qui souffle fort quand on utilise le processeur.

Au passage, je suis bien en 1.8 Ghz, tant mieux, je vais voir si au niveau perf. on gagne quelque chose.


----------



## calvin (17 Février 2005)

je viens de rappeler Apple

une fois encore je suis tombe sur une nana super sympa...

elle a discute avec plusieurs de ses collegues et m'a dit qu'en effet, on etait tres nombreux a avoir ce souci et que pour l'instant les ingenieurs bossaient toujours dessus pour trouver la cause

elle m'a propose de me transferer vers l'apres vente pour qu'ils me fassent une proposition commerciale (elle n'en sait pas plus, elle m'a juste dit ca)

moi je lui ai demande qu'elle m'envoit d'abord une midplane et une alim pour que je teste pour voir si ca arrange quelque chose

et si vraiment ca marche pas, je verrai quelle est leur offre ...


----------



## chrisphilrom (17 Février 2005)

iMac G5 1,8 17'' reçu il y a trois jours :
Petit bruit de rasoir pour moi aussi au niveau du C de IMAC
C'est pas énorme, mais qu'est-ce que c'est ch... et dès que le proc. est solicité, j'ai un peu l'impression que l'iMac va décoller !
Je téléphone hier à l'Applecare en la jouant genre je suis au courant de rien.
Réponse d'Applecare : "on est pas au courant de ce problème, si le bruit persiste, il faudra nous recontacter"
J'ai pas eu le temps de pousser plus loin, mais je rappelle dès que j'ai une minute.
Pour info, c'est quoi le (ou la) midplane ?
Merci


----------



## jaguymac (18 Février 2005)

Depuis quelques temps mon Imac 20" fait un bruit super agaçant et c'est complètement aléatoire. Une autre personne a le même problème et a enregistré le bruit que vous pouvez trouver à cette adresse : http://jeromine.nuxit.net/cricket-imac/iMac_grillon.mp3


----------



## calvin (18 Février 2005)

ce qui est cool chez applecare c'est qu'ils ont deja des enregistrements de bruits d'imac

ils m'en ont fait ecouter pour comparer mon bruit et a partir de la, dire ce qui cloche


----------



## NED (18 Février 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quelques temps mon Imac 20" fait un bruit super agaçant et c'est complètement aléatoire. Une autre personne a le même problème et a enregistré le bruit que vous pouvez trouver à cette adresse : http://jeromine.nuxit.net/cricket-imac/iMac_grillon.mp3


plutôt sympa le mac grillon.
Mais il est vrai que le petit grésillement fait peur, on dirait deux fils electriques qui se touchent genre petit court-jus?


----------



## ADidier (18 Février 2005)

J'ai remplacé la mid-plane hier soir, bien que la carte ne soit pas neuve elle avait au moins l'avantage de ne pas faire de bruit, enfin j'ai retrouvé le "bruit" normal de l'iMac que j'ai vu en magasin.

Au passage je suis passé de 1.6 à 1.8Ghz.  

Je me laisse encore quelques jours avant de pavoiser.


----------



## ADidier (18 Février 2005)

Ce démontage m'a permis de remarquer que la fabrication des mid-planes a un peu évoluée. En effet entre les 2 mid-planes (une version 2005 et une de 2004) il existe de légères différences au niveau ventillateur, joints... 
Comme quoi le produit évolue...espoir,espoir.


----------



## calvin (18 Février 2005)

ADidier a dit:
			
		

> Ce démontage m'a permis de remarquer que la fabrication des mid-planes a un peu évoluée. En effet entre les 2 mid-planes (une version 2005 et une de 2004) il existe de légères différences au niveau ventillateur, joints...
> Comme quoi le produit évolue...espoir,espoir.



j'ai un imac achete en 2005 et pourtant j'ai le bruit donc c'est pas lie a des types de midplanes mais bien des pieces defectueuses aleatoires....

mais bon, on m'a dit que les pieces etaient testees avant d'etre envoyeees donc je croise les doigts egalement


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

salut salut

ben voyant que certain on reglé leur probleme en changeant de midplane
je voudrais savoir si c est tres difficile de la changer car je n ose pas me lancer


----------



## benamad (18 Février 2005)

tu ne peux pas te rendre dans un Apple center our le faire faire ?
evidemment il y a des delais mais c'est peut-etre moins risqué si tu n'es pas bidouilleur (moi c'est ce que je ferai par exemple, trop peur de tout casser  ou simplement de mal remonter comme c'est arrivé a certains )


----------



## chrisphilrom (19 Février 2005)

L'AppleCare a écouté mon bruit de rasoir et n'a pas mis longtemps avant de me proposer l'envoi d'une nouvelle carte mère (je dois leur renvoyer la carte deffectueuse pour étude)
Si cela ne suffit pas à résoudre le problème, ils m'assurent qu'une solution devrait être trouvée rapidement et que les ingénieurs y travaillaient d'arache-poil (pour un rasoir, c'est plutôt normal   )
Je croise les doigts et je pousse un peu le son de mes créatures pour patienter..
Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## calvin (19 Février 2005)

c'est la procedure pour n'importe quelle piece, qd ils t'en envoient une, tu renvoies l'ancienne systematiquement


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

salut bon ben ca y est j ai demandé une midplane a apple je vous tiendrer au courant est ce qu il y a des moment critique pour le remontage de la carte


----------



## chrisphilrom (22 Février 2005)

ADidier a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remplacé la mid-plane hier soir, bien que la carte ne soit pas neuve elle avait au moins l'avantage de ne pas faire de bruit, enfin j'ai retrouvé le "bruit" normal de l'iMac que j'ai vu en magasin.
> 
> Au passage je suis passé de 1.6 à 1.8Ghz.
> 
> Je me laisse encore quelques jours avant de pavoiser.


Salut,
J'attends moi aussi ma midplane.
Tu as a attendu combien de temps avant de la recevoir ?
Combien te temps pour la remplacer ?
Plus du tout de bruit de rasoir ?
Merci.


----------



## calvin (22 Février 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> est ce qu il y a des moment critique pour le remontage de la carte



oui, ne pas perdre les 50000 vis


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> salut bon ben ca y est j ai demandé une midplane a apple je vous tiendrer au courant est ce qu il y a des moment critique pour le remontage de la carte


 
faire gaffe à l'écran aussi en refixant la midplane, quelqu'un ici s'est plaint d'avoir niqué l'écran en serrant trop fort ...


----------



## calvin (22 Février 2005)

j'ai tendance a poser l'imac a plat sur la couette du lit pour retirer le capot

mais je sais pas si je fais bien...

etant donne que l'ecran est un peu renfonce par rapport a sa coque, je me demande si je devrais pas poser mon imac a plat directement sur une table ?


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tendance a poser l'imac a plat sur la couette du lit pour retirer le capot
> 
> mais je sais pas si je fais bien...
> 
> etant donne que l'ecran est un peu renfonce par rapport a sa coque, je me demande si je devrais pas poser mon imac a plat directement sur une table ?


 
Oui sur une table recouverte d'une serviette éponge bien épaisse c'est parfait !


----------



## ADidier (22 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> J'attends moi aussi ma midplane.
> Tu as a attendu combien de temps avant de la recevoir ?
> Combien te temps pour la remplacer ?
> ...


 
J&#8217;étais assez impressionné en voyant le mode d&#8217;emploi, ça paraissait pas évident. Mais je peux vous annoncer que c&#8217;est à la porté du plus grand nombre; Du moment que l&#8217;on est un peu organisé et soigneux. Un conseil munissez vous d&#8217;une pince à embout fin, ça aide pour certaines opérations. Question temps il faut compter une bonne 1/2 heure. Résultat : je suis pleinement satisfait, avec un iMac qui ne fait plus ce bruit de roulette aiguë. Il reste durant les montées en charge le « souffle » qui se fait plus fort, ce que je trouve « normal ».


----------



## calvin (22 Février 2005)

c'est terrible ca

j'espere que ca resoudra mon souci aussi

y a des gens chez qui le changement de midplane n'a rien fait, heureusement ce n'est pas le cas pour toi


----------



## chrisphilrom (22 Février 2005)

ADidier a dit:
			
		

> J?étais assez impressionné en voyant le mode d?emploi, ça paraissait pas évident. Mais je peux vous annoncer que c?est à la porté du plus grand nombre; Du moment que l?on est un peu organisé et soigneux. Un conseil munissez vous d?une pince à embout fin, ça aide pour certaines opérations. Question temps il faut compter une bonne 1/2 heure. Résultat : je suis pleinement satisfait, avec un iMac qui ne fait plus ce bruit de roulette aiguë. Il reste durant les montées en charge le « souffle » qui se fait plus fort, ce que je trouve « normal ».


et tu as attendu combien de temps ?


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2005)

C'est très rapide, commandée un jeudi je l'ai reçue le mardi suivant ...


----------



## chrisphilrom (22 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est très rapide, commandée un jeudi je l'ai reçue le mardi suivant ...


J'ai la flème de tout relire.
Le changement t'a-t-il aussi apporter la quiétude...


----------



## ADidier (23 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> et tu as attendu combien de temps ?


 
Trés rapide demandé le mardi ou mercredi reçu par UPS le vendredi changé le soir même.

Résultat excellent - voir les posts avant -


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la flème de tout relire.
> Le changement t'a-t-il aussi apporter la quiétude...


 
Non mais ça n'a pas enpêché Apple de passer le statut de mon cas à "closed"


----------



## Audrey b. (23 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai suivi de près ces fils de discussion car je voulais acquérir un iMac G5, j?était très inquiète. 
Mais aujourd?hui au bout de deux jours d?utilisation (bureautique) je suis rassurée !

Il ne fait pas de bruit  
J?ai juste entendu la soufflerie quand j?ai voulu graver un CD et que celui-ci était deffectueux.

J?apprécie beaucoup son silence (le précédent iMac était un G2 beaucoup trop plein et qui avait était malmené par la suractivité?.

En fait maintenant, j?entends tous les autres appareils, par exemple la chaudière à gaz, ce dont je ne m?étais jamais rendu compte avant.
 :love:


----------



## chrisphilrom (23 Février 2005)

Je viens de recevoir la midplane.
Je me lance...
Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## benamad (23 Février 2005)

bon alors chrisphilrom toujours pas finis ? 
T'as pas tout casser j'espere ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (23 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> bon alors chrisphilrom toujours pas finis ?
> T'as pas tout casser j'espere ?



Ravi de voir que mon sort intéresse quelqu'un   
Midplane changée sans soucis. Bruit de rasoir tjs présent, peut-être un peu moins fort, quoique...
J'ai rappelé l'appleCare : il m'en renvoient une 3ème. Je vais connaître la manip par coeur !!!
Si je n'ai pas d'évolution : je dois confier la machine à un Apple Center pour un diagnostic plus complet...

Petite remarque : j'ai étudié de prêt le bruit, machine ouverte : il provient très exactement de la zone en plastique gris qui se situe en dessous de la plaque alu G5 et à droite du bloc alim. Il s'agit donc bien d'une partie de la midplane. J'ai donc eu 2 midplanes deffectueuses   
D'après l'AppleCare, c'est là qu'est le ventilo du processeur qui ne devrait pas se mettre systématiquement en route. Or, en ce qui me concerne, le bruit apparaît dès le démarrage...
À suivre...


----------



## Nico206 (23 Février 2005)

Salut!

J'ai acheté un iMac G5 1,8Ghz le 18/02/05 à la Fnac.
Il faisait un bruit de rasoir qui me stressait.
Aujourd'hui je suis aller l'échanger.
De retour chez moi je l'ai rapidement branché et me suis vite aperçu que le problème était toujours présent et même pire j'ai l'impression.
J'ai donc contacté l'AppleCare et leur ai envoyé un fichier sonore de mon iMac.

Voici l'extrait 

Voilà, maintenant je j'attends une réponse de l'AppleCare. J'espère que le problème sera résolu car j'adore cette bécane mais ma tête ne supportera de travailler dessus.


----------



## calvin (23 Février 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> J'ai acheté un iMac G5 1,8Ghz le 18/02/05 à la Fnac.
> Il faisait un bruit de rasoir qui me stressait.
> ...



t'avais un avantage par rapport a nous tous, c'est que tu l'as achete ala fnac, tu aurais du faire des echanges continuels jusqu'a ce que tu aies un imac silencieux...


----------



## Nico206 (23 Février 2005)

Je ne sais pas si changer tous les jours d'iMac jusqu'à trouver le St Graal soit une bonne idée...
En effet, à la Fnac il y a tellement de bruit que c'est difficile de démontrer au Technicien qu'il y a un problème... Du coup on a un peu l'impression de passer pour un casse bonbon...

De plus, lorsque j'ai ramené le iMac, le vigile m'a dit qu'une personne était venue la veille pour le même problème! Ca fait beaucoup pour une seule Fnac je trouve.

Avec tout ça, j'ai l'impression que le iMac G5 silencieux est une licorne   
J'attends la proposition de l'AppleCare et si cela ne me convient pas je me ferais rembourser par la Fnac et prendrais autre chose... Mais quoi... Dommage car il est joli mon iMac


----------



## Nico206 (23 Février 2005)

Petite question:

Connaissez vous une application très gourmande en ressource CPU (peut être un bech ou autre) histoire que j'arrive à montrer au technicien de la Fnac la problême et de m'assurer que l'iMac qu'il me propose en remplacement se soit pas defectueux. Comme ça j'emporte ma clef USB et je teste...


----------



## calvin (23 Février 2005)

non c'est pas comme ca que ca marche, il va pas aller chercher un carton du stock, l'ouvrir pour que tu testes ton soft...

a toi de voir, soit tu profites du systeme que la FNAC a mis en place en pleine connaissance de cause

soit tu gardes ton imac bruyant

moi j'ai decide d'acheter sur l'applestore parce que j'avais des reduc donc je fais la reparation moi meme
mais si j'avais eu a acheter a la fnac, quitte a acheter un ordi chez eux, autant qu'il soit conforme a mes attentes et puisque la fnac a instaure cette regle, je vois pas ce qui me priverait d'aller changer mon imac jusqu'a ce que j'ai le bon
ils ont pas le droit de te refuser ca puisqu'ils ont cree la regle
et je vois aucun responsable te dire "vous avez achete un imac bruyant chez nous, demerdez vous, on vous le reprend pas"


----------



## NightWalker (23 Février 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Petite question:
> 
> Connaissez vous une application très gourmande en ressource CPU (peut être un bech ou autre) histoire que j'arrive à montrer au technicien de la Fnac la problême et de m'assurer que l'iMac qu'il me propose en remplacement se soit pas defectueux. Comme ça j'emporte ma clef USB et je teste...



Je ne sais si c'est une bonne idée, parce que selon Apple, le "silence" annoncé par Apple c'est pour une utilisation "normale" et pas très très intensive...

Mais si tu veux quand même essayer, tu peux lancer SETI@Home ( forum MacGé groupe 11415), Folding@Home et réencodage ffmpegX...

Mais bon, je ne sais pas si ça marchera, pas sur mon iMac G5 en tout cas. Au niveau proc, 100% à bloc, mais toujours un léger souffle des ventilos...


----------



## Webmr (23 Février 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> J'ai acheté un iMac G5 1,8Ghz le 18/02/05 à la Fnac.
> Il faisait un bruit de rasoir qui me stressait.
> ...



Eh ! Bien ! Tu veux que je te dise ? Estime toi heureux !!!   
J'ais cliqué sur le lien de l'extrait du bruit de ton iMac... c'était en lecture et j'entendais rien  Jcroyais que le son était coupé alors je le met au max et toujours rien :hein:
Je m'approche de mon écouteur et la j'entend un petit bruit de fond :mouais:

Résultat: avec tout le bouquant que fais mon PC Portable (Presario 2540) j'entendais même pas celui de l'iMac 

Aller un petit extrait moi aussi  
Euh juste pour info mon micro était situé à 20cm du ventillo...


----------



## silvio (23 Février 2005)

Ben moi c'est tellement bruyant que même mon père qui a 70 ans et est un peu dur de la feuille, a entendu le ventilo alors que je lui faisais écouter un morceau avec iTunes. Pas une sonate, hein, Get Back des Beatles (j'ai un peu de mal à lui faire écouter Fat Boy Slim)
Pis les enceintes, c'est quand même des Harman Kardon qui envoient l'bois !
Nan, là vraiment, ça me fait chier, et j'ai les boules d'avoir acheté cet iMac !!!


----------



## NightWalker (23 Février 2005)

Tu n'as pas essayé de demander l'échange de midplane... on ne sait jamais car chez certains, ça a permis de résoudre le problème...


----------



## Nico206 (23 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! Bien ! Tu veux que je te dise ? Estime toi heureux !!!
> J'ais cliqué sur le lien de l'extrait du bruit de ton iMac... c'était en lecture et j'entendais rien  Jcroyais que le son était coupé alors je le met au max et toujours rien :hein:
> Je m'approche de mon écouteur et la j'entend un petit bruit de fond :mouais:
> 
> ...



C'est clair que toi, tu as un PC bruyant  
Mais tu vois, juste à côté de mon Imac, j'ai un A64 3200+ avec une Geforce 6800GT et il est très silencieux. Alors à 1500¤ je m'estime en droit d'avoir un ordi qui ne me cause pas des migraines et ne m'empêche pas de bosser! De toute façon, dans l'état des choses c'est ma copine ou mon Imac car elle ne supporte pas le bruit qu'il fait.


----------



## Nico206 (23 Février 2005)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi c'est tellement bruyant que même mon père qui a 70 ans et est un peu dur de la feuille, a entendu le ventilo alors que je lui faisais écouter un morceau avec iTunes. Pas une sonate, hein, Get Back des Beatles (j'ai un peu de mal à lui faire écouter Fat Boy Slim)
> Pis les enceintes, c'est quand même des Harman Kardon qui envoient l'bois !
> Nan, là vraiment, ça me fait chier, et j'ai les boules d'avoir acheté cet iMac !!!


Dis moi, je vois que tu es de Montpellier... Tu l'as acheté à la Fnac ? Je dis ça parceque le vigile m'a dis qu'une personne était venu se plaindre du même problème la veille.
Aller, ça y est, mon Imac s'emballe, je n'ai que Safari d'ouvert... A croire que je tape trop vite pour lui


----------



## tornade13 (23 Février 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, dans l'état des choses c'est ma copine ou mon Imac car elle ne supporte pas le bruit qu'il fait.


Vu que Apple fait pas grand chose pour ce probleme change plutot la copine ce sera plus simple...

Allez je déconne   ...... remarque on sait jamais des fois


----------



## Webmr (23 Février 2005)

Le problème c'est que le iMac n'est pas seulement touché de ce problème... Mais aussi celui d'un mauvaise gestion du disque dur (d'après ce que j'ais entendu parler) qui touche tous les G5... Et j'espère que la prochaine version corrigera ce défault...


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Petite remarque : j'ai étudié de prêt le bruit, machine ouverte : il provient très exactement de la zone en plastique gris qui se situe en dessous de la plaque alu G5 et à droite du bloc alim. Il s'agit donc bien d'une partie de la midplane. J'ai donc eu 2 midplanes deffectueuses
> D'après l'AppleCare, c'est là qu'est le ventilo du processeur qui ne devrait pas se mettre systématiquement en route. Or, en ce qui me concerne, le bruit apparaît dès le démarrage...
> À suivre...


 
La cause du bruit chez la plupart d'entre nous est identifiée et connue par Apple : c'est le ventillo du proc ...


----------



## chrisphilrom (24 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> La cause du bruit chez la plupart d'entre nous est identifiée et connue par Apple : c'est le ventillo du proc ...



OK. Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts avec assez d'attention. Cepedant Apple Care prétend que mon problème n'est pas le plus courant et qu'il est très rare sur les 17" contrairement au 20". Il ne sont pourtant pas étonnés de m'envoyer 1 troisième midplane pour 17" !!!
En tout cas, je compte bien ne pas les lâcher sur ce coup là ! Je l'aurai mon iMac silentieux !
Je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai monté ma nouvelle midplane.


----------



## Nico206 (24 Février 2005)

Salut, histoire de vous tenir au courant je mets une copie de mon post que j'ai fait sur Macbidouille:



> Merci les gars.
> 
> Je suis donc aller à la Fnac ce matin. Alors au début ils me sortent "un ordinateur ça fait du bruit... C'est normal..."
> Ensuite je leur dis que j'ai téléphoner à AppleCare, qu'ils m'ont demander d'enregistrer un extrait sonore...
> ...


----------



## tornade13 (24 Février 2005)

Non non t'inquiète pas Nico l'iMac est vraiment silencieux quand on tombe sur la bonne machine, j'ai pu entendre un 20 bruyant et recement un 17 et c'est le calme plat..
Donc pas d'angoisse.


----------



## chrisphilrom (24 Février 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, histoire de vous tenir au courant je mets une copie de mon post que j'ai fait sur Macbidouille:



J'ai écouté ton bruit. Il est très semblable au mien.
Au fait, j'ai trouvé un bon moyen de mettre en évidence ce bruit : je mets l'iMac en veille et je le réveille. Le bruit du rasoir au réveil est édifiant pendant 2 ou 3 secondes, puis s'atténue, mais reste très ch... on le sait tous !


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Février 2005)

Quelqu'un a reçu le questionnaire sur l'imac G5 ?


----------



## calvin (24 Février 2005)

oui moi

vraiment minable ce questionnaire

a peine quelques questions

alors que dans le mail ils te disent que ca prend 15 minutes

en moins que 2 minutes c'etait deja torche 


(ca fait deja une semane, ma midplane et mon alim tardent a arriver)


----------



## chrisphilrom (24 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> (ca fait deja une semane, ma midplane et mon alim tardent a arriver)



En effet. Moi, ça n'a mis que 3 jours...

C'est quoi ce questionnaire ?


----------



## Nico206 (24 Février 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Non non t'inquiète pas Nico l'iMac est vraiment silencieux quand on tombe sur la bonne machine, j'ai pu entendre un 20 bruyant et recement un 17 et c'est le calme plat..
> Donc pas d'angoisse.



Bon ben ça me rassure alors car à force c'est qu'il me feraient douter les bougres   
Reste plus qu'a attendre un petit coup de fil de la Fnac...


----------



## calvin (24 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> En effet. Moi, ça n'a mis que 3 jours...
> 
> C'est quoi ce questionnaire ?



questio satisfaction sur l'imac G5 pour ceux qui l'ont achete sur le store


edit: viens d'appeler.... y a plus de midplane dispo donc en attente, l'alim ne partira qu'en meme temps (envoi groupe lorsqu'il y a plus d'une piece)


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Février 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on tombe sur la bonne machine.


 
Vous trouvez ça normal vous de jouer à la loterie quand on paie ce prix ???


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> oui moi
> 
> vraiment minable ce questionnaire
> 
> ...


 
Tu as précisé que ton imac faisait du bruit dans le questionnaire?


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Février 2005)

Re-bonjour à tous ! J'ai suivi tous les évênements relatifs à notre problème sur le forum et ce jour, j'ai rappelé l'apple care en leur demandant où ils en étaient ............et j'ai eu une réponse ....sisisisisisisisisisisi..........si !

Na !!

Vous la voulez, j'en suis sur !!!!! Et bien la voici :


tatatatam
tatatatam.....


La personne de l'apple store 3° échelon dont je tairai le nom, m'a dit que des solutions semblait poindre leur nez et ces solutions sont de changer la carte mère (midplane nouvelle conception), que cela apporte dans un pourcentage de cas significatif des améliorations nettes et sans bavures !!!

Ce qui me réjouie sur le coup donc, numéro de carte bleue et envoie d'un carte mère ! Et basta du bruit !!!!!

Bon, j'y crois qu'à moitié, il y a une heure de travail, après réception du paquet  ( s'il n'y a pas rupture de stock)et je vous tiendrai au courant !

PS : J'ai répondu au questionnaire en signalant le problème, vous pensez bien !


----------



## calvin (24 Février 2005)

je n'ai pas vu d'endroit pour signaler que l'imac faisait du bruit dans le formulaire 

il n'y avait que des cases a cocher


Marc, merci l'info de la midplane, c'est connu
que tu aies eu 3 personnes au bout du fil ne veut pas dire que tu aies parle a une personne de 3e echelon car il n'y a pas de 3e echelon technicien a l'apple care


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas vu d'endroit pour signaler que l'imac faisait du bruit dans le formulaire
> 
> il n'y avait que des cases a cocher


 
y'a pas un champ "suggestions" ou "commentaires" ?

Bon je verrai ça une fois à la maison ...


----------



## calvin (24 Février 2005)

non j'en ai pas vu, a moins que ca depend des cases cochees...

je vais recommencer si j'ai encore le lien


----------



## Captain A (24 Février 2005)

Il y avait bel et bien une rubrique une case à cocher où l'on pouvait mettre si l'on était "extrêmement satisfait", "très satisfait", "pas du tout satisfait", etc, sur le bruit de l'iMac G5...


----------



## calvin (24 Février 2005)

oui j'ai bien coche ca

mais je pensais que vous parliez d'un espace ou on pouvait entrer un commentaire ecrit


----------



## benamad (24 Février 2005)

"vous pouvez repeter la question ? j'entends pas avec mon irasoir " 

Sinon le temoignage de marmaniac, present depuis le debut de l'affaire et celui d'entre nous qui a l'imac le plus bruyant (cf liens dans les premiers posts) est important : jusqu'a present le changement de midplane ne reglait pas grand-chose (ou de maniere tres aleatoire). Puis avec Adidier et d'autres cela commence a vraiment ressembler a un debut de solution mais toujours pas pour tout le monde (cf recents posts) alors qu'un employé d'Apple dise que ca commence a etre maitrisé ca reconforte quand meme.
Evidemment ca peut etre du blabla mais je veux etre optimiste et penser que les divers temoignages positifs recueillis ca et la montrent que bientot les dernieres mid-plane nous donneront un imac des plus agreables au niveau sonore avec chansons de florent pagny en continu ! (heu non je deconne )


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> "vous pouvez repeter la question ? j'entends pas avec mon irasoir "
> 
> Sinon le temoignage de marmaniac, present depuis le debut de l'affaire et celui d'entre nous qui a l'imac le plus bruyant (cf liens dans les premiers posts) est important : jusqu'a present le changement de midplane ne reglait pas grand-chose (ou de maniere tres aleatoire). Puis avec Adidier et d'autres cela commence a vraiment ressembler a un debut de solution mais toujours pas pour tout le monde (cf recents posts) alors qu'un employé d'Apple dise que ca commence a etre maitrisé ca reconforte quand meme.
> Evidemment ca peut etre du blabla mais je veux etre optimiste et penser que les divers temoignages positifs recueillis ca et la montrent que bientot les dernieres mid-plane nous donneront un imac des plus agreables au niveau sonore avec chansons de florent pagny en continu ! (heu non je deconne )


Tu as tout à fait raison Benamad, le gars du deuxième échelon (s'il n'y a pas de 3°), m'avait l'air sincère et assez confiant dans les nouvelles carte mère, en tout cas, plus prècis dans ses réponses qu'auparavant, me semble t'il. Leur soucis serait plutôt de "laisser faire" la manipulation car il m'a bien demandé trois fois si je pensais en être capable !
Moi, cette fois, je suis confiant, peut être trop mais tant pis, je prends le risque d'être trop confiant, après tout, ça mange pas de pain !
Pour l'enquête, il y a bien un endroit où l'on peut dire, écrire, à propos de cet imac , "que pourriez-vous changer, modifier, ou suprimer" (un truc comme ça ) et là, c'est une question ouverte où j'ai écrit : 
1-supprimer le bruit de rasoir
2-changer les HP (pas assez de basse et de puissance)

Allez, ça va allez !!!! Vive le imac..................... avec 6 mois de retard !


----------



## calvin (25 Février 2005)

lancez youpi optimizer pour voir et faites une recherche sur l'ensemble du DD

vous verrez, le bruit est impressionnant

un moteur d'airbus !

j'avais lu des trucs sur la mauvaise gestion de DD sur G5
c'est surement ca dont les gens parlaient

grosse sollicitation du DD -> ventilo qui tourne a fond


----------



## Webmr (25 Février 2005)

> 1-supprimer le bruit de rasoir
> 2-changer les HP (pas assez de basse et de puissance)



J'aurais rajouté que le fait que la CG, le processeur et la carte mère soient soudés entre eux fait que cet iMac manque d'évolutée... Et c'est très important 


Pour Calvin  Clic ici et aussi ici pour voir la différence de performances avec le G4... Impressionant ! L'eMac fait mieux !!!

Sinon un petit truc aussi pour voir que le PB fait mieux qu'un PM G5 en processeur ici


----------



## calvin (25 Février 2005)

lol merci j'avais deja poste ce lien avec les bench depuis belles lurettes

et d'ailleurs il n'y a rien de revelateur

on peut pas se fonder juste sur ce test 

y en a plein d'autres qui montrent comme l'imac G5 torchent les G4 donc voila...

qu'importe, je vois pas non plus pourquoi tu viens nous parler de la carte mere et du reste, les portables aussi, tout est soude...

evolutivite, ca depend de ce qu'on veut faire

ici, c'est le topic du bruit de l'imac, tu t'es perdu je crois


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Février 2005)

J'ai réçu hier mon G5 20" avec disque 160...
J'ai déballé avec anxiété, en ayant lu tous ces post...
Je craiganit de me retrouver avec une machine bioen plus bruyante que mon vénéré imacG3DV400...
Mais , gros ouf, tout semble OK!
Comme le disait Mme Mère "pourvou qué ça doure..."


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Février 2005)

Bon voilà j'ai rempli le questionnaire moi aussi. Moi aussi j'ai mis que si il y avait un truc à changer en premier ce sont les ventillos. Moi aussi j'ai dit que j'étais extrèmenent pas satisfait du bruit de mon iMac maintenant wait and see.

Mais vu les questions de ce questionnaire ça sent la rev. B à plein nez. Espérons qu'ils pensent encore aux malheureux posseurs de rev. A à ce moment là (mon cas a été classé par Apple sans mon accord)


----------



## endavent (26 Février 2005)

J'ai eu un ingénieur (support niveau 2) au téléphone cet après-midi, pour un autre problème.

Il s'est étonné du bruit de mon Imac, et m'a demandé de lancer un logiciel (téléchargeable sur Macupdate) qui se nomme Temperature Monitor. Lorsque je lui ai dit que le processeur était mesuré à 65-69° C, il s'est alarmé, car la température normale, pour lui, serait aux alentours de 45°.

Il pense donc qu'il s'agit d'un ventilateur du processeur, et il m'envoie une nouvelle carte-mère.

Avez-vous mesuré la même température sur votre Imac ?

Car il se demandait si ce n'était pas un problème de sonde défectueuse ....


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2005)

Voici donc sur mon iMac, toujours avec SETI@Home, Folding@Home et Safari en ce moment... et toujours un léger souffle des ventilos...


----------



## Fran6 (26 Février 2005)

C'est pas énorme ces données de chaleur ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (26 Février 2005)

Il y a déjà un sujet sur la température de l'iMac G5 ici.


----------



## zcomzorro (28 Février 2005)

salut tt le monde!je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iRasoir!j'ai lu attentivement de nombreux messages,je pense faire changer mon midplane (g5 1,8) mais je suis qd meme partagé sur l'issue..enfin...dans tt les cas je suis tres decu de l'attitude d'apple face a sa boullette...GROSSE BOULLETTE...je vous tiens au couranr lorsque que ma machine reviendra de l'atelier,au cas ou le proc descendrai en dessous de 70 degrés sait-on jamais  ..


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> lancez youpi optimizer pour voir et faites une recherche sur l'ensemble du DD
> 
> vous verrez, le bruit est impressionnant
> 
> ...


 
Même pas besoin de ça, j'ai testé ce week-end le dernier client Grenouille dans une fenêtre de terminal. Les ventillos se sont excités comme c'est pas permi    Et bien sûr impossible de les arrêter sans rebooter le mac  

Donc non seulement y'a un problème au niveau hardware mais j'ai aussi l'impression qu'au niveau software y'a aussi quelque chose qui coince ...


----------



## zcomzorro (28 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Même pas besoin de ça, j'ai testé ce week-end le dernier client Grenouille dans une fenêtre de terminal. Les ventillos se sont excités comme c'est pas permi    Et bien sûr impossible de les arrêter sans rebooter le mac
> 
> Donc non seulement y'a un problème au niveau hardware mais j'ai aussi l'impression qu'au niveau software y'a aussi quelque chose qui coince ...



...Chez il suffit simplement de mettre le visualiseur d'itunes,et mon imac est pret au decollage   
ils aurait au moins pu livrer une charmante hotesse chez apple pour m'annoncer les 74 dgrés de mon CPU!!!  
je l'amene a 14hr pour changer le midplane,on verra bien..a+


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Février 2005)

zcomzorro a dit:
			
		

> ...Chez il suffit simplement de mettre le visualiseur d'itunes,et mon imac est pret au decollage
> ils aurait au moins pu livrer une charmante hotesse chez apple pour m'annoncer les 74 dgrés de mon CPU!!!
> je l'amene a 14hr pour changer le midplane,on verra bien..a+


 
Ok tiens-nous au courant !


----------



## Nico206 (28 Février 2005)

Des nouvelles du front, histoire de redonner un peu d'espoir   

Je suis aller aujourd'hui à la Fnac de Montpellier car étant adhérant j'ai reçu Samedi le "Contact" du mois de Mars dans lequel était annoncé la promo sur l'iMac G5 (512 Mo + clavier & souris Bluetooth). 
Etant donné que mon iMac était en commande (suite à 2 iMac défectueux, rappelez vous, lol) j'ai demandé au vendeur si je pouvais annuler ma commande et commander l'offre de la Fnac. "Aucun problême, nous l'avons en stock, vous pouvez le prendre aujourd'hui si vous le souhaitez"   
Alors là, heureux, je me dirige vers le retrait des achats, j'emporte mon iMac et hop direction my home.
De retour chez moi, je débale le tout et branche l'iMac en priant...    
Petit bruit mais très discret, le iRasoir n'est plus   

Voilà donc une bonne nouvelle pour moi, le troisième est le bon   

En espérant que les autres possesseurs d'Irasoir trouvent une issue aussi favorable.


----------



## endavent (28 Février 2005)

Et lorsqu'on a acheté sur l'Apple Storefin janvier, qu'on a patienté 15 jours pour le recevoir, qu'on a du commander Ilife 05 MAJ à 19¤, qu'on a déjà eu le service technique durant deux bonnes heures entre autres pour le problème du bruit, avec remplacement de carte-mère par bibi à la clef, hé bien .....

on n'a plus qu'à pleurer  !!

Non ?


----------



## macvador (28 Février 2005)

Pour avoir l'ingenieur il faut telephoner ou?

car moi c'est entre 55,2 et 79,5


----------



## aïe mac (28 Février 2005)

je viens de recevoir mon imac !!

je sais pas si j ai un irasoir , j ai un leger bruit mais vraiment rien de genant pour l instant, 

j ai mis un cd, un dvd et ca marche nickel !!

par contre un peu de mal a me faire a ce nouvel OS !! ca va venir !!

a plus


----------



## silvio (28 Février 2005)

Appelé Apple jeudi pour un iMac acheté en novembre et sur lequel la mid plane a déjà été changée par la maintenance Apple
mais c'est pire 
Cette fois-ci, ils m'envoient une nouvelle mid plane, et je fais le changement tout seul

Idem ZcomZorro : iTunes suffit pour que ça devienne l'enfer
Par contre la température, je découvre
Je télécharge le moniteur ...

Nico206  m'a tuer (la config dont je rêvais à l'origine)


----------



## endavent (28 Février 2005)

macvador a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir l'ingenieur il faut telephoner ou?
> 
> car moi c'est entre 55,2 et 79,5



0825888024 mais ça coûte cher (0,15 ¤ la minute, alors au bout de 2 heures ) parce que d'abord tu as le trouffion de base qui va te proposer les solutions que tu trouverais toi-même (voire mieux) en parcourant les forums de MacGé :love:


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2005)

Je suis sur un imac G5 1,6 avec 512 mo de ram à l'instant, je l'ai fait monter en puissance pour voir, j'ai pas eu besoin de faire grand chose quand même, un ptite page de gifs avec SAFARI, Toshop et puis c'est tout, le CPU est monté à 78 % (merci le bug de safari), la température est passée à 76 °C et les ventillos tournaient allègrement, on l'entend le babar quand même, pour un UC séparée de l'écran no problem, mais là bof quand même.  :mouais: 

Autre chose, je sais pas si c'est parce que j'ai 1 go de ram chez moi, mais moi quand je déplace des éléments, de dossiers, des fichiers, pour les passer d'un dossier un autre, ça saccade pas comme ça, çase fige même et faut attendre plusieurs seconde avant de reprendre la main.


----------



## tom ripley (1 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai!


----------



## calvin (1 Mars 2005)

imac G5 1,8

firefox + itunes = 76° C

sinon juste firefox 55°

et dans tous les cas, un boucan de fou


----------



## chrisphilrom (1 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> imac G5 1,8
> 
> firefox + itunes = 76° C
> 
> ...


et tu en es à combien de changements de midplanes ?
Moi, j'attends la troisième !


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2005)

Franchement je suis pas du tout convaincu par l'imac G5 pour l'instant en tout cas et ça m'emmerde, je vais avoir du mal à le conseiller à des switcher, je veux pas du tout être catégorique et m'arrêter sur cette expérience douteuse mais bon... j'en viens à apprécier grandement le ronronnement constant et modéré de mon PM G4 MDD.   

Sans parler de la dalle 17 pouces, quelle inconfort comparée à celle de mon FORMAC gallery 17 avec son angle de 170° vertical et horizontal, quand je vois que le 19 est à 590 ¤ TTC, je me dis que PERSO si j'avais à choisir, je me prendrais un mini mac 1,25 + cet écran pour un total de 1189 ¤, mais là c'est juste mon avis


----------



## calvin (1 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> et tu en es à combien de changements de midplanes ?
> Moi, j'attends la troisième !



0 !

c'est le bruit d'origine

j'attends tjrs ma midplane depuis 10 jours

j'ai appele l'autre fois on m'a dit que c'etait en rupture
donc la, je prends mon mal en patience

on m'avait deja parle d'une proposition si le changement de midplane ne donnait rien, j'imagine que ce serait un remboursement
si c'est le cas, je prendrais aussi un mac mini avec un ecran plat ou alors carrement, je chercherais un imac G4 d'occaz car le design du tournesol est une merveille


----------



## Sergag (2 Mars 2005)

CPU en automatique: Bruit OK genre zzzzz léger, température au repos 62C, présentement avec Safari 66C + ou - 2 degré, je lance Photoshop et là ça grimpe à 74C pour redescendre à 66C et le bruit qui monte bien sùr.

CPU en maximum: Bruit moyen constant, température au repos 66C, avec Safari 73C et bruit assez élevé, lance Photoshop, température grimpe a 76C pour se stabiliser a 72, bruit énervant.

Jeux Call of Duty en fenêtre, CPU Max ça varie entre 70C et 76C le bruit pas grave car je joue avec des écouteurs.

Température de la pièce 20C et bien ventilée.

Sait pas combien de temps ça va tenir mais pour l'instant pas encore de mise-en-veille a cause de la surchauffe.

J'attend des news d'Apple avant d'appeler le SAV ou tenter de bricoler quelque chose. 

N.B. J'avais le ventilo du CPU qui s'était mis à déconner sur mon PC, une goute d'huile industrielle spéciale a suffit pour le réduire au silence, peut-être vais-je essayer la même chose sur le iMac le jour ou j'en aurai assez.


----------



## silvio (2 Mars 2005)

Bon j'ai fait le test
A poil, il fait 42°
Je démarre une connexion Internet, hop, il passe de 47° à 51°
ça reste cool au niveau ventilo
Mail 52°
Safari : 58 au démarrage
J'arrive sur MacGé 68° avec une pointe à 76°
Et là, le bruit est chiant
J'essaie même pas de lancer iTunes et Toshop, ça va m'énerver

J'attends idem ma midplane prévue pour lundi

Pas convaincu non plus par cette bécane


----------



## jéjé7578 (3 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Ca fait quelques jours que je lis les posts sur le bruit des Imac G5, samedi j'ai profité de l'offre adhérente de la fnac, aussitôt branché, aussitôt un bruit trés strident et qui vient de plus en plus fort dés que l'ordinateur est sollicité (illustrator, photoshop), je reste avec ce prôbléme tout le week end. Lundi coup de téléphone à l'Apple Care pour savoir si c'était normal, le technicien me recommande d'aller le changer.....Je fais quelques recherches sur internet et là je tombe sur ce forum.... Je lis bien tout, j'écoute tous les bruits que j'ai pu et compare avec le mien et çà n'a rien à voir avec celui que j'ai qui est vraiment trés strident. Bon le lendemain re telephone à l'apple care et leur fait écouter le bruit..... Aussitôt on me passe un technicien de niveau 2 qui me propose....... de changer ma carte mére..... Chose que je refuse ne le sentant pas trop, et puis quitte à changer de carte mére autant changer d'ordi !!!! Mais il me conseille d'aller dans un apple center écouter le bruit que font les Imac G5, donc me voilà partis chez un revendeur parisien, je discute avec les vendeurs pas très aimables qui me disent ne pas avoir rencontré ce genre de prôbléme et si je me fais rembourser et que je viens l'acheter chez eux il me le feront écouter......
Donc me voilà repartis à la Fnac avec mon ordi,je le rends au SAV, et retourne voir le vendeur, au passage je colle mes oreilles sur les imac de démo, qui ne tournent pas à pleine puissance (petite présentation apple) et ne décerne aucun bruit, j'explique mon cas au vendeur, et il me dit qu'à la sortie des premiers Imac il y avaint un souci d'alimentation, mais que maintenant celui-ci était réglé, et qu'il n'avait pas encore eu de retour sur les Imac en offre adhérente.....Bon je décide quand même d'en reprendre un deuxiéme, re-branchement et là encore un bruit pas le même, mais au même niveau celui du processeur....et dés que l'ordi est en plein travail on a une impression que l'ordi va décoller...
Je suis extément deçu par cette génération d'imac je vais donc le rendre me faire rembourser, et attendre une révision de gamme on verra bien...... Je pense qu'apple à un soucis de refroidissement avec ces G5, je travaille sur un power mac bi-1,8ghz et le trouve silencieux, bon un ordi fais toujours plus ou moins du bruit ,ce qui est normal, mais là c'est à la limite du supportable, surtout quand un argument de vente c'est le silence....

En conclusion dommage, cet imac correspondait bien à mes attentes bonne config, bon design....mais niveau bruit......point à revoir....

Surtout qu'apple à une image de marque de design et de qualité, et qu'il doit si tenir...


----------



## Marcmaniac (3 Mars 2005)

jéjé7578 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ca fait quelques jours que je lis les posts sur le bruit des Imac G5, samedi j'ai profité de l'offre adhérente de la fnac, aussitôt branché, aussitôt un bruit trés strident et qui vient de plus en plus fort dés que l'ordinateur est sollicité (illustrator, photoshop), je reste avec ce prôbléme tout le week end. Lundi coup de téléphone à l'Apple Care pour savoir si c'était normal, le technicien me recommande d'aller le changer.....Je fais quelques recherches sur internet et là je tombe sur ce forum.... Je lis bien tout, j'écoute tous les bruits que j'ai pu et compare avec le mien et çà n'a rien à voir avec celui que j'ai qui est vraiment trés strident. Bon le lendemain re telephone à l'apple care et leur fait écouter le bruit..... Aussitôt on me passe un technicien de niveau 2 qui me propose....... de changer ma carte mére..... Chose que je refuse ne le sentant pas trop, et puis quitte à changer de carte mére autant changer d'ordi !!!! Mais il me conseille d'aller dans un apple center écouter le bruit que font les Imac G5, donc me voilà partis chez un revendeur parisien, je discute avec les vendeurs pas très aimables qui me disent ne pas avoir rencontré ce genre de prôbléme et si je me fais rembourser et que je viens l'acheter chez eux il me le feront écouter......
> Donc me voilà repartis à la Fnac avec mon ordi,je le rends au SAV, et retourne voir le vendeur, au passage je colle mes oreilles sur les imac de démo, qui ne tournent pas à pleine puissance (petite présentation apple) et ne décerne aucun bruit, j'explique mon cas au vendeur, et il me dit qu'à la sortie des premiers Imac il y avaint un souci d'alimentation, mais que maintenant celui-ci était réglé, et qu'il n'avait pas encore eu de retour sur les Imac en offre adhérente.....Bon je décide quand même d'en reprendre un deuxiéme, re-branchement et là encore un bruit pas le même, mais au même niveau celui du processeur....et dés que l'ordi est en plein travail on a une impression que l'ordi va décoller...
> ...



C'est terrible ! Je le conçois ! 

Mais je crois qu'effectivement, tu as fait la seule chose qu'il fallait faire : Le rendre et attendre la révision de l'imac !

Déçu pour toi mais ne désespère pas, l'imac g5 est une super machine qui tourne à merveille (à part le bruit !)


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> C'est terrible ! Je le conçois !
> 
> Mais je crois qu'effectivement, tu as fait la seule chose qu'il fallait faire : Le rendre et attendre la révision de l'imac !
> 
> Déçu pour toi mais ne désespère pas, l'imac g5 est une super machine qui tourne à merveille (à part le bruit !)


 
Je commence à douter qu'une révison règlera le problème du bruit puisque celui-ci n'est toujours pas reconnu officiellement ni par Apple ni par aucun média ...


----------



## benamad (3 Mars 2005)

ce qui est bien avec l'imac G5 c'est qu'il y en a pour tous les gouts niveau bruit : personne n'a le meme ! 
Bientot les fans de la pomme pourront reconnaitre les generations d'imac G5 (et le numero de serie !) rien qu'a l'oreille je suis sur qu'il va y avoir des concours 
un veritable ordinateur personnel !

En tout cas  je suis content de l'article d'avosmac sur l'imac G5 dans le numero de fevrier. J'ai vu dans celui du mois de mars que beaucoup n'etaient pas content de ce test qui n'etait pas celui de fanatiques comme on peut lire ailleurs (dans les autres magazines un article sur l'imac G5 n'est que de la pub) mais qui decrivaient bien les qualités et les defauts de cette machine. C'est le seul media a avoir signaler le probleme du bruit il me semble.


----------



## pyxmalion (3 Mars 2005)

C'est une très belle et très bonne machine et AVosMacs le dit aussi ! Excepté ses problèmes de bruit, et encore ça ne nous concerne pas tous, rien à dire ! Bon, moi j'ai quelqiues soucis avec le lecteur-graveur DVD intégré, il a tendance à recracher mes DVD ou bloquer dessus en cours de lecture ..., pourquoi ? Je vous le demande ..., j'espère que ce problème va passer !
Niveau bruit, je pense qu'il en fait un peu, parfois tard le soir, ça peut être désagréable mais dans l'ensemble je le trouve très supportable !, faut dire qu'au boulot je travaille sur un PC (avec Windaube BX !   ) qui lui fait vraiment un bruit, que dis-je un boucan !, d'avion en train de décoller ou de machine à laver à l'essorage ! Actuellement, j'ai Safari de lancer ainsi qu'iTunes, Mail, Connexion et TemperatureMonitor : activité CPU 98%   et 69 °C ! De toute façon, je suis en général entre 62 et 75 °C, tout dépend de l'activité bien sûr !


----------



## lerty (3 Mars 2005)

Bon, j'ai de nouveau appelé applecare ce matin et résultat des courses : ils ne savent toujours pas comment régler avec certitude le problème, mais dans le doute le changement de middeplane peut fonctionner, donc j'en reçois une nouvelle dans quelques temps. 
Le dernier témoignage concernant l'achat d'un imac avec l'offre me laisse bien songeur sur la capacité d'apple à régler le problème. 
Et pour finir sur une note un peu rentre dedans : non l'imac n'est pas une super machine sauf pour le bruit. Le bruit infernal fait que ce n'est pas une super machine pour l'instant, et tous mes amis qui me demandent s'il est intéressant d'acheter maintenant un imac, et bien je les en dissuade (j'en suis pourtant à 5 switch   ). L'imac est présenté comme silencieux, or on ne peut pas savoir sur quel modèle on va tomber, on ne peut donc être sur d'être sattisfait de son achat. Mon conseil donc : ne pas acheter cette machine avant la RevB, sauf si vous pouvez tester votre ordi avant de payer la douloureuse. 
Voilà, petit coup de gueule à mon avis justifié, ce n'est pas parce que l'on aime la pomme qu'il faut essayer de toujours enjoliver les choses. 
(il est bien entendu que je ne parle que pour moi même et sais parfaitement que la majorité des utilisateurs ne semblent pas affectés par ce problème.)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

lerty a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai de nouveau appelé applecare ce matin et résultat des courses : ils ne savent toujours pas comment régler avec certitude le problème, mais dans le doute le changement de middeplane peut fonctionner, donc j'en reçois une nouvelle dans quelques temps.
> Le dernier témoignage concernant l'achat d'un imac avec l'offre me laisse bien songeur sur la capacité d'apple à régler le problème.
> Et pour finir sur une note un peu rentre dedans : non l'imac n'est pas une super machine sauf pour le bruit. Le bruit infernal fait que ce n'est pas une super machine pour l'instant, et tous mes amis qui me demandent s'il est intéressant d'acheter maintenant un imac, et bien je les en dissuade (j'en suis pourtant à 5 switch   ). L'imac est présenté comme silencieux, or on ne peut pas savoir sur quel modèle on va tomber, on ne peut donc être sur d'être sattisfait de son achat. Mon conseil donc : ne pas acheter cette machine avant la RevB, sauf si vous pouvez tester votre ordi avant de payer la douloureuse.
> Voilà, petit coup de gueule à mon avis justifié, ce n'est pas parce que l'on aime la pomme qu'il faut essayer de toujours enjoliver les choses.
> (il est bien entendu que je ne parle que pour moi même et sais parfaitement que la majorité des utilisateurs ne semblent pas affectés par ce problème.)



   tout pareil je ne ferais switcher personne sur cette machine tant que le probleme ne sera pas reglé


----------



## calvin (3 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur un imac G5 1,6 avec 512 mo de ram à l'instant, je l'ai fait monter en puissance pour voir, j'ai pas eu besoin de faire grand chose quand même, un ptite page de gifs avec SAFARI, Toshop et puis c'est tout, le CPU est monté à 78 % (merci le bug de safari), la température est passée à 76 °C et les ventillos tournaient allègrement, on l'entend le babar quand même, pour un UC séparée de l'écran no problem, mais là bof quand même. :mouais:
> 
> Autre chose, je sais pas si c'est parce que j'ai 1 go de ram chez moi, mais moi quand je déplace des éléments, de dossiers, des fichiers, pour les passer d'un dossier un autre, ça saccade pas comme ça, çase fige même et faut attendre plusieurs seconde avant de reprendre la main.



pour repondre a ta demande, je vois pas...


----------



## maiwen (3 Mars 2005)

perso j'ai pas ce probleme de bruit "iRasoir" (remarquez qu'il ya des fois où j'aimerai bien ... quand mon père regarde La nouvelle star par exemple mais ça n'est pas le sujet) ... bon, il ventile pas mal au départ mais après il n'est pas bruyant du tout ... alors peut-etre que je ne fais pas autant de choses que les personnes qui ont ce bruit , mais sur ce point j'ai pas à me plaindre


----------



## jéjé7578 (4 Mars 2005)

jéjé7578 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ca fait quelques jours que je lis les posts sur le bruit des Imac G5, samedi j'ai profité de l'offre adhérente de la fnac, aussitôt branché, aussitôt un bruit trés strident et qui vient de plus en plus fort dés que l'ordinateur est sollicité (illustrator, photoshop), je reste avec ce prôbléme tout le week end. Lundi coup de téléphone à l'Apple Care pour savoir si c'était normal, le technicien me recommande d'aller le changer.....Je fais quelques recherches sur internet et là je tombe sur ce forum.... Je lis bien tout, j'écoute tous les bruits que j'ai pu et compare avec le mien et çà n'a rien à voir avec celui que j'ai qui est vraiment trés strident. Bon le lendemain re telephone à l'apple care et leur fait écouter le bruit..... Aussitôt on me passe un technicien de niveau 2 qui me propose....... de changer ma carte mére..... Chose que je refuse ne le sentant pas trop, et puis quitte à changer de carte mére autant changer d'ordi !!!! Mais il me conseille d'aller dans un apple center écouter le bruit que font les Imac G5, donc me voilà partis chez un revendeur parisien, je discute avec les vendeurs pas très aimables qui me disent ne pas avoir rencontré ce genre de prôbléme et si je me fais rembourser et que je viens l'acheter chez eux il me le feront écouter......
> Donc me voilà repartis à la Fnac avec mon ordi,je le rends au SAV, et retourne voir le vendeur, au passage je colle mes oreilles sur les imac de démo, qui ne tournent pas à pleine puissance (petite présentation apple) et ne décerne aucun bruit, j'explique mon cas au vendeur, et il me dit qu'à la sortie des premiers Imac il y avaint un souci d'alimentation, mais que maintenant celui-ci était réglé, et qu'il n'avait pas encore eu de retour sur les Imac en offre adhérente.....Bon je décide quand même d'en reprendre un deuxiéme, re-branchement et là encore un bruit pas le même, mais au même niveau celui du processeur....et dés que l'ordi est en plein travail on a une impression que l'ordi va décoller...
> ...




Bon suite à ce post, hier soir je rentre chez moi et décide d'allumer mon imac afin de desinstaller les softs, et là, plus d'affichage, plus rien, plusieurs redémarrages mais rien ne se passe, coup de téléphone à l'apple care et leur réponse "vous n'avez pas de chance monsieur", carte mere HS, l'ordinateur avait 1 jour.....et a du fonctionner 5 H........
Je l'ai donc ramené à la fnac, j'ai longtemps discuté avec un vendeur et un responsable qui n'avaient jamais vu çà.......
Aujourd'hui je compte faire un courrier de réclamation à apple, la fnac ne faisant que les revendre, il ne peuvent pas faire grand chose. Ils ne pouvaient que me rembourser  ou m'en proposer un autre....
Alors si quelqu'un à l'adresse du service client merci de me la transmettre.


----------



## Moumoune (4 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... quand mon père regarde La nouvelle star par exemple mais ça n'est pas le sujet) ...



Vu le niveau de "La Nouvelle Star", la mélodie de rasoir de l'iMac aurait pourtant toutes ses chances pour finir très bien classé !....

OK, je suis déjà dehors...


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2005)

Pour ceux qui connaissent, c'est bien simple, l'imac que j'ai essayé, une fois le proc à plus de 80 %, le bruit était celui d'un emac, vous voyez ?


----------



## keat (5 Mars 2005)

salut à tous,
juste pour vous faire part de ma petite expérience malheureuse. Hier, après de nombreuses hésitations, tergiversations (update à attendre, tiger et je vous en passe...) je décide d'aller à la fnac digitale et je prends l'imac avec la promo. Je rentre et boum, le bruit assez strident: malédiction!! irasoir sur le côté gauche et le ventilo qui s'énerve version concorde (j'exagère un peu mais quand même). 

Vu tout ce que j'ai lu auparavant sur le forum (changement de midplane, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est, et vu que ça règle pas tout les problèmes semble-t-il) et bien retour à la fnac ce matin. Pas de souci ils me l'ont repris, sans avoir l'air de bien comprendre ce que je voulais dire par irasoir...Mais vu que je l'achetais pour faire de l'audio avec pro logic et que j'ai pas de cabine insonrisé, j'allais forcément 'choper' le bruit dans les micros. Bref super déçu. J'attends la rev b (please make it soon Steve!!) et en attendant je vais acheter un nouveau powerbook 15 avec l'adc.
Allez courage à ceux qui ont encore le problème et je ronge mon frein avec ceux qui attendent la rev b...


----------



## calvin (5 Mars 2005)

est ce que le PM G5 est silencieux ou est ce que tous les G5 sont forcement plus bruyants que les G4 ?

merci


----------



## pampelune (5 Mars 2005)

Mon Imac G5 20" qui tourne à 100% de CPU depuis 3 bonnes heures maintenant (encodage VCD), ne fait presque pas de bruit.

Celui de mon frangin, que j'ai fait switcher, et qui ne le regrette sûrement pas, n'en fait pas plus...

C'était juste pour dire à ceux qui vont lire ce long sujet, que des Imac qui marchent normalement il y en a ;-).

PS : la température est à 73,3°


----------



## chrisphilrom (5 Mars 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Mon Imac G5 20" qui tourne à 100% de CPU depuis 3 bonnes heures maintenant (encodage VCD), ne fait presque pas de bruit.
> 
> Celui de mon frangin, que j'ai fait switcher, et qui ne le regrette sûrement pas, n'en fait pas plus...
> 
> ...



Rien qui ressemble à un bruit d'avion télécommandé alors ?
La température que tu donnes est comparable à la mienne. Il n'y a donc pas forcément de lien entre le bruit et la température du CPU...
Je croise les doigts pour que mon changement de midplane soit salvateur...


----------



## calvin (5 Mars 2005)

apple vient de m'appeler concernant le suivi d'un envoi de midplane...

j'en ai profite pour leur demander pour le soft de temperature, ils m'ont que c'etait pas fiable et qu'en plus, en dessous de 80° c'est normal et largement acceptable

d'apres le type, les mac ont une securite interne qui eteint l'ordi si la temperature est critique


enfin, je lui ai demande pour un remboursement, apres 3 interventions, c'est systematiquement proposé

dans mon cas, 2 midplanes + 1 alim = 3 interventions
donc apres avoir recu la 2e midplane, si le bruit persiste, c'est bon, je degage l'imac


----------



## pampelune (5 Mars 2005)

Vu à quelle vitesse peuvent tourner les ventilos quand on démarre avec la touche "alt" pour choisir le disque, j'en suis bien loin, là c'est en effet le bruit d'un avion qui décolle, cela dit à part dans ce cas où c'est tout à fait normal vu que l'OS n'est pas chargé, et donc les ventilos tournent à fond par sécurité (c'est OSX qui gère les ventilos), je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilos tourner à cette vitesse. Même à 75°.


----------



## Kr!st0f (5 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> apple vient de m'appeler concernant le suivi d'un envoi de midplane...
> 
> j'en ai profite pour leur demander pour le soft de temperature, ils m'ont que c'etait pas fiable et qu'en plus, en dessous de 80° c'est normal et largement acceptable
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ce que je me dis.
Cette histoire de température est un faux probléme issus d'idées infondées.


----------



## HugoBoss249 (6 Mars 2005)

Je viens d'acheter mon iMac G5 et je vais le recevoir cette semaine .... je commence deja à "prier" pour que le bruit n'y soit pas ... mais je me pose quand meme la question de savoir quelle proportion d'iMac est touché et sur quel modele ???
Car on entends les gens touchés par le probleme (et ils ont bien raison de gueuler) mais on entends pas les gens n'ayant pas de probleme .... un sondage serait peut etre le bienvenu ....

@+


----------



## calvin (6 Mars 2005)

moi je me pose aussi la question

parce que lorsque j'ai l'apple care au bout du fil, on me dit que le probleme est connu et qu'il y a  tres peu d'appareils concernes

seulement voila, qd on va sur plusieurs forums, on voit des problemes provenant de tous les pays...

donc ca laisse penser que le % de machines defectueuses n'est pas si negligeable que ca

vu ce que ca pourrait leur couter de tout reparer ou d'envoyer des pieces partout dans le monde, vaut mieux enfin faire un rappel une fois pour toute et enfin retarder la production pour detecter la piece incriminee, le fournisseur et prendre les mesures qui faut


----------



## calvin (6 Mars 2005)

et sinon, comme je compte changer...


est ce que le PM est plus silencieux que l'imac G5 ?


----------



## benamad (7 Mars 2005)

Calvin : pour la comparaison sur le bruit d'un PM G5 avec un imac G5 il y a un sujet qui a été lancé par LCé. Je te donnerai bien le lien mais la fonction recherche n'arrete pas de mouliner, essaye un peu plus tard (recherche dans mac de bureau en filtrant avec le psudo LCé) et tu devrais trouver le sujet.
En gros le PM n'est pas forcement plus silencieux mais on peut le mettre sous un bureau mais je t'invite a faire remonter le topic de LCé plutot que de continuer ici.

PS : c'est quoi cette regle des 3 echanges = remboursement, c'est officiel ? Mon Imac a eu une alim changée puis un superdrive changé, j'attend que toutes les midplane soient correctes pour faire un changement. Mais dans ce cas ca en ferait 3 ...


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Mars 2005)

Pour les initiés, je récapitule : J'ai l'honneur de posséder un imac rasoir, un des premier,  et pas un des moindres (cf premier sujet sur le ....suje t!)
Après moulte péripéties (changement bloc d'alim, etc.....)mais pas toujours négatives (isight gratuite !), je viens de recevoir ma première mid-plane ce matin et je pense que cela va résoudre mon soucis de bruit car comme cité dans les posts plus haut, l'apple care pense avoir résolu, du moins partiellement, le problème de bruit. Info ou intox ????????

Je vais la changer demain matin, si tout va bien. (Pas d'enfants dans les parages, pas de stress, pas de troubles spirituels, une bonne nuit, merci chérie,.....) Bref, car la mid plane, ........ et bien, c'est pas coton à changer et c'est rudement assez balaise quand même ! Le morceau aussi est vachement lourd et encombrant !

Je vous tiens au courant bien entendu, chers amis de mac génération ! Et j'espère que ce sera sur mon mac en fin de matinée de demain !

Allez, j'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois ....................


----------



## calvin (7 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> PS : c'est quoi cette regle des 3 echanges = remboursement, c'est officiel ? Mon Imac a eu une alim changée puis un superdrive changé, j'attend que toutes les midplane soient correctes pour faire un changement. Mais dans ce cas ca en ferait 3 ...



oui c'est ce que applecare m'a dit et egalement une personne que je connais bien qui travaille pour apple dans la grande distrib aussi

mais il faut qu'a la 3e reparation, le probleme ne soit pas resolu (ils verifient qd tu renvoies la machine bien sur)
car cela voudrait dire qu'apres 3 interventions de l'applecare, ils n'ont pas reussi a solutionner ton probleme et donc que tu as ete decu, alors apple s'engage a te rembourser


Marc, comme ca isight gratuite ???? apple t'a file une isight en dedommagement de tes soucis ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (7 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Pour les initiés, je récapitule : J'ai l'honneur de posséder un imac rasoir, un des premier, et pas un des moindres (cf premier sujet sur le ....suje t!)
> Après moulte péripéties (changement bloc d'alim, etc.....)mais pas toujours négatives (isight gratuite !), je viens de recevoir ma première mid-plane ce matin et je pense que cela va résoudre mon soucis de bruit car comme cité dans les posts plus haut, l'apple care pense avoir résolu, du moins partiellement, le problème de bruit. Info ou intox ????????
> 
> Je vais la changer demain matin, si tout va bien. (Pas d'enfants dans les parages, pas de stress, pas de troubles spirituels, une bonne nuit, merci chérie,.....) Bref, car la mid plane, ........ et bien, c'est pas coton à changer et c'est rudement assez balaise quand même ! Le morceau aussi est vachement lourd et encombrant !
> ...



Allez courage !! on est de tout coeur avec toi


----------



## tornade13 (7 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac je te dis merde


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Mars 2005)

Marc, comme ca isight gratuite ???? apple t'a file une isight en dedommagement de tes soucis ?[/QUOTE]
Yes, en guise de geste commercial ! Faut dire que mon imac fait ...pas mal de bruit de rasoir !

J'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois .................

Bordel, j'y crois, j'y crois, ............

PS : Merci à tous, pour vos messages d'encouragement !


----------



## calvin (7 Mars 2005)

humm a mon avis, comme ils ont fait ce geste, tu n'en auras pas d'autres meme si le bruit persiste

en lisant ca, je voulais leur demander aussi, mais j'ai peur qu'apres, le remboursement ne tombe a l'eau


----------



## chrisphilrom (7 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Marc, comme ca isight gratuite ???? apple t'a file une isight en dedommagement de tes soucis ?


Yes, en guise de geste commercial ! Faut dire que mon imac fait ...pas mal de bruit de rasoir !

J'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois .................

Bordel, j'y crois, j'y crois, ............

PS : Merci à tous, pour vos messages d'encouragement ![/QUOTE]

J'y crois pour toi (et je crois les doigts pour moi aussi...)
Donnes nous vite des nouvelles. On est impatient de savoir.


----------



## calvin (7 Mars 2005)

lol

et tu vas faire quoi, les appeler et leur dit qu'un mec sur un forum a eu une isight et que t'en veux une aussi ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (7 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> lol
> 
> et tu vas faire quoi, les appeler et leur dit qu'un mec sur un forum a eu une isight et que t'en veux une aussi ?



Je parlais pas de ça, mais de la disparition du bruit !
Cela étant, une fois le bruit disparu, si il disparaît, je leur demande un dédommagement, ne serait-ce que pour les 2 ou 3 heures passées au tel à 0,15 ¤/min + 2 h de boulot pour changer 2 midplanes !


----------



## calvin (7 Mars 2005)

non ca m'etonnerait sinon tout le monde devrait en avoir une


----------



## chrisphilrom (7 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> non ca m'etonnerait sinon tout le monde devrait en avoir une


et ça serait pas volé !


----------



## sleb (8 Mars 2005)

j'en profite pour noyer un message dans ce flot de réactions bien légitimes
Mes vieux vont changer leur iMac G3 pour... un iMac G5 (héhéhé)
en lisant ces 24 pages, je fais "gloups" !
Alors je vous ferais part de mes impressions sur le joujou qui doit arriver dans la semaine (commandé sur l'apple store).

Parmi vous, certains ont poussé loin leurs théories sur le problème : BRAVO ! Je pense que c'est dans ce sens qu'on peut tous s'entraider pour résoudre ce genre de connerie de problème à la con !
(je prie, je prie, je prie pour ne pas avoir ce pb !)

Ayant moi aussi fait tourner mes méninges, je penserais (mais ca n'engage que moi) que effectivement il y a un pb hardware lié à :
- soit une série mal montée (il y a peut etre plusieurs sites de montage)
- soit une série de matériaux défectueux utilisés

enfin, on a tellement spéculé que ca sert pas vraiment à grand chose....

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Pour les initiés, je récapitule : J'ai l'honneur de posséder un imac rasoir, un des premier,  et pas un des moindres (cf premier sujet sur le ....suje t!)
> Après moulte péripéties (changement bloc d'alim, etc.....)mais pas toujours négatives (isight gratuite !), je viens de recevoir ma première mid-plane ce matin et je pense que cela va résoudre mon soucis de bruit car comme cité dans les posts plus haut, l'apple care pense avoir résolu, du moins partiellement, le problème de bruit. Info ou intox ????????
> 
> Je vais la changer demain matin, si tout va bien. (Pas d'enfants dans les parages, pas de stress, pas de troubles spirituels, une bonne nuit, merci chérie,.....) Bref, car la mid plane, ........ et bien, c'est pas coton à changer et c'est rudement assez balaise quand même ! Le morceau aussi est vachement lourd et encombrant !
> ...



Vu l'heure qu'il est,
soit tu n'as pas passé une aussi bonne nuit qu'espéré :sleep:
soit tu as perdu une vis   
soit tu as toujours un bruit de rasoir est tu as jeté ton iMac par la fenêtre   
On attend des nouvelles !!!
Vite, vite !


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Mars 2005)

Bon, ben voila, c'est fait, j'ai changé la mid-plane ce matin (durée : 1 heure 5 mn - problème : aucun ) 
Photos prises avant, pendant, après (pour mes souvenirs), prise de son avant et après (au cas où je ne me rappellerais plus le bruit !)
Méthode utilisée, (préconisée par apple care) : i movie, curseur à fond, durée 10 sec avec mid plane 1 puis 10 sec avec mid plane 2 (la nouvelle)

Résultat : .....
..........
.............j'y crois..............plus du tout !

Bordel, je vous assure, c'est pire qu'avant ! Je n'y crois pas mais c'est vrai ! Alors là, je suis complètement vert ! 
Le bruit est le même (peut-être légèrement moins aigü) mais avec plus de puissance, et même beaucoup plus !

Ce coup-ci, j'ai le son en plein la figure, plein les oreilles, et plein la tête, et là, c'est vraiment dur de supporter cela ! Je n'en peux plus du tout ! 
9a fait une heure que ça tourne et les ventilos font aussi des petits bruits comme des soubressauts de temps en temps ( environ 2 de constatés mais je ne suis pas toujours à côté, j'ai trop mal aux oreilles )

Bon, j'avais pas raison de m'emballé mais c'était bon quand même, j'appelle l'appel care cet après midi  et je ne sais pas quoi faire (enfin si, au moins remettre l'ancienne mid-plane !)

Encore 1 heure de boulot..........pour rien !!!!!!! 
A quand une solution ou dois-je à tout jamais me taire ? 
Suis-je un pinailleur, un procédurier, un cinglé du ciboulot, un dingo....???????? A force, je doute trop mais quand même, le bruit est bien là..............! Une chose est sur, je ne suis pas sourd !


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben voila, c'est fait, j'ai changé la mid-plane ce matin (durée : 1 heure 5 mn - problème : aucun )
> Photos prises avant, pendant, après (pour mes souvenirs), prise de son avant et après (au cas où je ne me rappellerais plus le bruit !)
> Méthode utilisée, (préconisée par apple care) : i movie, curseur à fond, durée 10 sec avec mid plane 1 puis 10 sec avec mid plane 2 (la nouvelle)
> 
> ...



Vraiment désolé pour toi.
Ne laisse pas tomber le truc. Si c'est le même bruit que moi, c'est pas humain de nous infiger ça.
De mon côté, j'ai encore rappelé ce matin. La midplane, qui avait, paraît-il était envoyée le 4 Mars, est finalement en rupure de stock.
Je patiente, mais c'est dur.
Courage !


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Mars 2005)

J'ai appelé l'apple care, et patati et patata et puis niveau 2, mon interlocuteur habituel :
Résultat : rien à faire mais les solutions se dessinent chez apple !
Résultat 2 : j'suis dégouté, j'attends et j'ai même pas le courage de rechanger la mid plane !

Bonus : j'ai passé 35 mn avec apple care, à 0,15 euros la mn (je crois), c'est cool la vie !


Bouhouhouh Bouhouhoouhouhouhouh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Je suis malheureux !

Non, je plaisante ! Y a pire quand même !..............Bon à mon tour de vous suivre .............


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

Je viens de faire un petit enregistrement de mon rasoir (mp3 de 620 ko)
Je ne sais pas comment vous le faire écouter.
Si vous avez un moyen, faites le moi savoir.
Sinon, je peux l'envoyer par mél à qui le veut...


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé l'apple care, et patati et patata et puis niveau 2, mon interlocuteur habituel :
> Résultat : rien à faire mais les solutions se dessinent chez apple !
> Résultat 2 : j'suis dégouté, j'attends et j'ai même pas le courage de rechanger la mid plane !
> 
> ...


 
Si même toi tu baisses les bras, on est foutu.


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un petit enregistrement de mon rasoir (mp3 de 620 ko)
> Je ne sais pas comment vous le faire écouter.
> Si vous avez un moyen, faites le moi savoir.
> Sinon, je peux l'envoyer par mél à qui le veut...


 
envoie-le une fois par jour à Apple jusqu'à ce qu'ils aient résolu le problème


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> envoie-le une fois par jour à Apple jusqu'à ce qu'ils aient résolu le problème


Avec plaisir.
à quelle adresse ?


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir.
> à quelle adresse ?


 
Euh j'ai que l'adresse de l'apple Store à NYC, je suis pas sûr que ce soit efficace


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'ai que l'adresse de l'apple Store à NYC, je suis pas sûr que ce soit efficace



Plus sérieusement, ça serait intéressant de comparer nos bruits, l'histoire de jouer à celui qui a le plus chiant ! et surtout de bien savoir de quoi on parle.


----------



## tornade13 (8 Mars 2005)

Désolé pour toi MarcManiac.   

Vous avez quand meme du courage il y'a belle lurette que j'aurais envoyé dingué la machine et sans prendre de gant, le premier que j'aurai au tel chez Aplle il aurai regerétté d'avoir décroché   

Je sais pas vous mais quand un de mes clients est pas satisfait on me le fais bien savoir. 
Passez a l'offensive...


----------



## kathy h (8 Mars 2005)

Bon j'ai un Imac G5 super Drive 17' avec 512 Mo de RAM depuis fin janvier  2005 et jusqu'à aujourd'hui je n'avais qu'un leger bruit de fond.( tres tres leger ) 
Habituellement je ne l'eteind jamais, et je ne le met que rarement en veille profonde, juste une veille écran et j'ai coché " suspendre l'activité du DD quand c'est  possible". 
ce matin j'ai activé la veille ( profonde)  et je viens de le réveiller et pour la première fois ( avec juste safari ouvert) il fait un bruit de" rasoir electrique," pour reprendre votre expression, c'est supportable , mais comparativement aux autres jours le bruit est plus fort !

QUESTION : Y aurait il une progression dans le bruit ?  à savoir:  quand vous avez acheté votre IMac G5 ; pour ceux qui se plaignent du bruit : c'est  dés les premiers joursque vous l'avez constaté ou  le bruit est- venu progressivement?


----------



## calvin (8 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai eu le bruit tout de suite


ensuite j'ai change la carte mere, c'etait super calme au debut, puis au bout de 30 min, le bruit est apparu !

a croire qu'une piece s'est degradee en ce laps de temps


----------



## kathy h (8 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai eu le bruit tout de suite
> 
> 
> ensuite j'ai change la carte mere, c'etait super calme au debut, puis au bout de 30 min, le bruit est apparu !
> ...




C'est un bruit comment : perceptible mais supportable ou vraiment insupportable?

c'est clair que mon iMac G5 est plus bruyant que mon G3 qui est tres silencieux. mais ça reste supportable, ( un peu comme un leger bruit d'un rasoir qui serait entrain de marcher mais dans la pièce d'à côté ) mais bon le silence est d'or


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

Pour moi : bruit immédiat avec les deux midplanes...
D'ailleurs, je dirais pas bruit de rasoir, mais plutôt bruit d'ULM (c'est exactement çà) avec des remises de gaz fréquentes.


----------



## kathy h (8 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi : bruit immédiat avec les deux midplanes...
> D'ailleurs, je dirais pas bruit de rasoir, mais plutôt bruit d'ULM (c'est exactement çà) avec des remises de gaz fréquentes.



Bon alors c'est clair que je n'ai pas le même bruit car le mien qui est disons  supportable, chiant mais supportable.

Dommage qu'il ne soit pas silencieux cet iMac G5 il est si beau


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors c'est clair que je n'ai pas le même bruit car le mien qui est disons  supportable, chiant mais supportable.
> 
> Dommage qu'il ne soit pas silencieux cet iMac G5 il est si beau



L'aspect supportable est très subjectif...


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Si même toi tu baisses les bras, on est foutu.


T'en fait donc pas, Dark, je n'abandonne pas ! Et j'en ai pas l'intention ! 
Pour l'autre qui me dit de passer à l'offensive, (excuse moi pour "l'autre" !), je ne pense pas que ce soit la bonne manière d'agir, vu que une fois que que tu t'es exprimé et défoulé, je ne vois pas ce que les mecs d'apple vont faire pour toi !
Moi, ce que je pense, à terme, en restant poli avec les môssieurs d'apple, en argumentant de façon posé, avec de la bonne volonté, en s'insurgeant de temps en temps et en suivant les forums, c'est de pouvoir proposer une solution à apple. 
Exemple : échange standard, ou reprise avec obligation d'achat de matériel apple ou......je sais plus !
Je pense que d'ici les vacances d'été, on sera fixé ! Du moins, je ferai tout pour être fixé et cette fois, définitivement !
Et d'ici là, advienne que pourra !



 :mouais:


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> T'en fait donc pas, Dark, je n'abandonne pas ! Et j'en ai pas l'intention !
> Pour l'autre qui me dit de passer à l'offensive, (excuse moi pour "l'autre" !), je ne pense pas que ce soit la bonne manière d'agir, vu que une fois que que tu t'es exprimé et défoulé, je ne vois pas ce que les mecs d'apple vont faire pour toi !
> Moi, ce que je pense, à terme, en restant poli avec les môssieurs d'apple, en argumentant de façon posé, avec de la bonne volonté, en s'insurgeant de temps en temps et en suivant les forums, c'est de pouvoir proposer une solution à apple.
> Exemple : échange standard, ou reprise avec obligation d'achat de matériel apple ou......je sais plus !
> ...



Tout pareil ! Et à partir du moment où il y a une solution (puisque certains iMac fonctionnent sans bruit), il faut patienter et discuter avec les techniciens d'Apple avec des arguments (ce genre de forums en est un !) plutôt qu'avec de veines insultes.

Marcmaniac. As-tu un enregistrment de ton bruit ? Je le comparerait bien au miens...


----------



## benamad (8 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom : ca t'arrive de regarder tes messages persos ? 
Je t'en ai envoyé un ou je te propose de m'envoyer ton bruit pour que je le mette en ligne.


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> chrisphilrom : ca t'arrive de regarder tes messages persos ?
> Je t'en ai envoyé un ou je te propose de m'envoyer ton bruit pour que je le mette en ligne.


Oups non, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé. Je vais y remédier.
Mes plus plates excuses.


----------



## tornade13 (8 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'autre qui me dit de passer à l'offensive, (excuse moi pour "l'autre" !),


Hummm je prend ça comment...


----------



## calvin (8 Mars 2005)

vous prenez pas la tete, y a deja qq sites ou on peut trouver des enregistrements de divers bruits d'imac G5
je vais essayer de retrouver les liens...


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> vous prenez pas la tete, y a deja qq sites ou on peut trouver des enregistrements de divers bruits d'imac G5
> je vais essayer de retrouver les liens...


C'est justement pour comparer


----------



## calvin (8 Mars 2005)

oui j'ai bien compris

y a un mec qui a deja eu l'idee, il a uploade differents bruits d'imac que des gens lui ont envoye sur son site


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai bien compris
> 
> y a un mec qui a deja eu l'idee, il a uploade differents bruits d'imac que des gens lui ont envoye sur son site



OK
Vous pourrez écouter mon bruit à moi que j'ai, sur le site de benamad qui a bien voulu se charger de l'y mettre (merci à lui) :
http://benamad.free.fr/Bench/ULM.mp3
Poussez bien le son pour bien vous rendre compte.
Merci de vos impressions.

PS : le son a été obtenu après une sortie de veille, puis en lançant les effets visuels de iTunes, puis en remettant en veille.


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Mars 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Hummm je prend ça comment...


Prends le pas mal Tornade !
Excuse moi mais je n'avais pas pris ton nom !!!!


----------



## tornade13 (8 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> OK
> Vous pourrez écouter mon bruit à moi que j'ai, sur le site de benamad qui a bien voulu se charger de l'y mettre (merci à lui) :
> http://benamad.free.fr/Bench/ULM.mp3
> Poussez bien le son pour bien vous rendre compte.
> ...


Tu fais des travaux chez toi   on dirait une meuleuse...   
ça fait bizzare quand meme


----------



## tornade13 (8 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Prends le pas mal Tornade !
> Excuse moi mais je n'avais pas pris ton nom !!!!


 Pas de soucis


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais des travaux chez toi   on dirait une meuleuse...
> ça fait bizzare quand meme



Alors je ne suis pas fou !
Merci


----------



## endavent (8 Mars 2005)

Non tu n'es pas loco   

J'ai le même à la maison, Gaston   

Le transporteur est passé aujourd'hui me déposer la nouvelle carte-mère, mais je n'étais pas à mon domicile, je devrais la récupérer demain, j'espère pouvoir la monter ce week-end, en espérant que ça supprimera ce $ù`^p^de bruit


----------



## chrisphilrom (8 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Non tu n'es pas loco
> 
> J'ai le même à la maison, Gaston
> 
> Le transporteur est passé aujourd'hui me déposer la nouvelle carte-mère, mais je n'étais pas à mon domicile, je devrais la récupérer demain, j'espère pouvoir la monter ce week-end, en espérant que ça supprimera ce $ù`^p^de bruit



C'est ton premier changement de midplne ?
Moi j'attends la troisième.


----------



## tornade13 (8 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton premier changement de midplne ?
> Moi j'attends la troisième.


C'est bien remonte lui le moral


----------



## jaguymac (9 Mars 2005)

Il n'y pas moyen de changer seulement le ou les ventilos au lieu de la midplane à chaque fois ? Ce serait moins contraignant et reviendrait moins chère à Apple. C'est chiant de changer la midplane pour simplement un ventilo .


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y pas moyen de changer seulement le ou les ventilos au lieu de la midplane à chaque fois ? Ce serait moins contraignant et reviendrait moins chère à Apple. C'est chiant de changer la midplane pour simplement un ventilo .



En effet, mais l'iMac a été conçu à la base pour que certaines pièces puissent être changéées par le client directement, mais pas toutes. Le ventillo incriminé n'en fait pas partie. L seule solution est donc de changer la pièce qui contient le ventillo, cad la midplane.
D'ailleurs, ce ventillo n'est même pas visible...


----------



## benamad (9 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai bien compris
> 
> y a un mec qui a deja eu l'idee, il a uploade differents bruits d'imac que des gens lui ont envoye sur son site



peut-etre fais-tu allusion a TNK qui sur dans ce meme topic a heberge des enregistrements de plusieurs membres (dont Marc et moi). Celui de TNK est un imac silencieux tandis que celui de marc bas les autres a plate couture 
 je redonne le lien : 

ICI 

il y a un enregistrement d'emac 700 pour la rigolade 

Sinon, chrisphilrom, ton enregistrement me conforte dans ma non volonté de changer ma midplane pour le moment : il y a plus bruyant que le mien (mais en meme temps il y a plus silencieux donc j'attend).


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> peut-etre fais-tu allusion a TNK qui sur dans ce meme topic a heberge des enregistrements de plusieurs membres (dont Marc et moi). Celui de TNK est un imac silencieux tandis que celui de marc bas les autres a plate couture
> je redonne le lien :
> 
> ICI
> ...



Tu n'as rien à perdre à en changer.
Si la nouvelle est silencieuse, c'est gagné,
Sinon, tu renvois la nouvelle et tu gardes l'ancienne...

Au fait, je n'arrive pas à écouter les fichier quicktime de TNK, Marc,...


----------



## benamad (9 Mars 2005)

oui apaaremment les ficheirs ne sont plus fonctionnel sur le site de TNK. Faut voir avec lui.
Sinon mon bruit est ICI 
C'est enregistré avec le micro interne donc il s'ajoute une soufflerie qui elle ne s'entend pas vraiment. Il faut enlever 3 crans au volume max et le l'enregistrement se confond avec le bruit en direct chez moi.
Il est moins pire que le tien chrisphilrom c'est pour ça que j'hesite a changer, si ca se trouve c'est moi qui suit maniaque pour le coup.


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> oui apaaremment les ficheirs ne sont plus fonctionnel sur le site de TNK. Faut voir avec lui.
> Sinon mon bruit est ICI
> C'est enregistré avec le micro interne donc il s'ajoute une soufflerie qui elle ne s'entend pas vraiment. Il faut enlever 3 crans au volume max et le l'enregistrement se confond avec le bruit en direct chez moi.
> Il est moins pire que le tien chrisphilrom c'est pour ça que j'hesite a changer, si ca se trouve c'est moi qui suit maniaque pour le coup.



Attention tout de même. J'ai fait mon enregistrement en plaçant le micro de mon caméscope numérique juste au niveau de la grille de ventillation à gauche, cad juste à côté du ventillo CPU. D'autre part, le bruit est impressionnant à la sortie de veille, car on passe de "aucun bruit" à "bruit anormal" et que ça choque l'oreille.
As-tu essayé ?


----------



## benamad (9 Mars 2005)

Je ne peux pas essayer maintenant car j'encode avec moviegate. J'essairai ce soir ou demain quand ca sera finis.
Je le mets rarement en veille, mais quand je l'ai fais il me semble que rien ne m'avait choqué.
Il y a une news sur macB qui s'inquiete des temperatures des Imac G5 et surtout un temoignage interessant d'une personne qui a 2 imacs dont l'un bruyant et l'autre silencieux. Le silencieux a une temperature interne tres en-dessous de ce qu'on a (d'apres les temoignages qui ont deja ete fais sur ce topic il me semble) : du 35-40 C alors qu'en utilisation basique j'ai 52 C et en encodage comme maintenant : 68,2 (pour la temperature CPU d'apres le freeware XRG).


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas essayer maintenant car j'encode avec moviegate. J'essairai ce soir ou demain quand ca sera finis.
> Je le mets rarement en veille, mais quand je l'ai fais il me semble que rien ne m'avait choqué.
> Il y a une news sur macB qui s'inquiete des temperatures des Imac G5 et surtout un temoignage interessant d'une personne qui a 2 imacs dont l'un bruyant et l'autre silencieux. Le silencieux a une temperature interne tres en-dessous de ce qu'on a (d'apres les temoignages qui ont deja ete fais sur ce topic il me semble) : du 35-40 C alors qu'en utilisation basique j'ai 52 C et en encodage comme maintenant : 68,2 (pour la temperature CPU d'apres le freeware XRG).



J'ai les memes températures que toi à situations comparables, avec des pointes à 76°C.
Beaucoup donnent en effet des températures entre 50 et 60 °C maxi. J'en suis loin. Et j'ai une barrette qui semble avoir mal apprécié la température de l'ordi...


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Attention tout de même. J'ai fait mon enregistrement en plaçant le micro de mon caméscope numérique juste au niveau de la grille de ventillation à gauche, cad juste à côté du ventillo CPU. D'autre part, le bruit est impressionnant à la sortie de veille, car on passe de "aucun bruit" à "bruit anormal" et que ça choque l'oreille.
> As-tu essayé ?



ba il est pas fort ton bruit, , on entend juste une lègère soufflerie rien d'autre.

le mien est pas mieux , un leger bruit de rasoir


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ba il est pas fort ton bruit, , on entend juste une lègère soufflerie rien d'autre.
> 
> le mien est pas mieux , un leger bruit de rasoir



Tu as mis le son à fond ?


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> peut-etre fais-tu allusion a TNK qui sur dans ce meme topic a heberge des enregistrements de plusieurs membres (dont Marc et moi). Celui de TNK est un imac silencieux tandis que celui de marc bas les autres a plate couture
> je redonne le lien :
> 
> ICI
> ...



mince alors ça ne marche pas chez moi, dommage


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

je me demandais si pour le bruit et pour les imac 17' il y avait une différence entre les 1,8GHZ ( le mien ) et les iMac 17' 1,6GHZ ?


----------



## benamad (9 Mars 2005)

L'enregistrement que j'ai donné du mien etait assez vieux voila un fais aujourd'hui et qui represente bien mon Imac G5 17 pouces 1,8 Ghz encodant sous moviegate.
CPU a 100 %
Temperature :
CPU : 68 C, Hard : 49,5 (l'imac travaille sur HD externe l'interne n'est pas utilisé en ce moment)
Nombre de tour du ventilo CPU : 3267 rpm

Son : 
http://benamad.free.fr/divers/Imac_9_mars.wav 

Il suffit d'enlever 2-3 crans du volume et d'enlever un peu de soufflerie (du a l'emplacement du micro) pour se rendre compte.
Voila si tu veux comparer katy h

PS : desole pour tous ceux qui suivent le fil depuis le debut et qui ont ecouté une tonne d'imacs mais le sujet comporte tellement de pages que je prefere donner quelques liens pour les nouveaux interesses par des enregistrements.


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> L'enregistrement que j'ai donné du mien etait assez vieux voila un fais aujourd'hui et qui represente bien mon Imac G5 17 pouces 1,8 Ghz encodant sous moviegate.
> CPU a 100 %
> Temperature :
> CPU : 68 C, Hard : 49,5 (l'imac travaille sur HD externe l'interne n'est pas utilisé en ce moment)
> ...



Ton lien ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien ne fonctionne pas...



et oui ton lien ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## maiwen (9 Mars 2005)

le lien ne marche pas mais l'adresse est bonne en c/c


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le lien ne marche pas mais l'adresse est bonne en c/c



oui je viens d'aller écouter.
Mon bruit est plutôt plus mieux !


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Mars 2005)

Apple est soit disant en rupture de midplane ... or c'est la seule solution proposée aux personnes ayant un iMac bruyant.

De la à en conclure que ce problème n'est pas si isolé ...


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> oui je viens d'aller écouter.
> Mon bruit est plutôt plus mieux !



je prefère mon bruit, plus discrêt quand même.... 

j'ai remarqué que le bruit était plus fort quand mon ordi  était en mode veille profonde avant...


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Apple est soit disant en rupture de midplane ... or c'est la seule solution proposée aux personnes ayant un iMac bruyant.
> 
> De la à en conclure que ce problème n'est pas si isolé ...



C'est bien ce que je pense et que je n'ai pas réussi à leur faire dire, quoique que j'ai bien senti dans leur réaction à cette question une certaine gène...


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je prefère mon bruit, plus discrêt quand même....
> 
> j'ai remarqué que le bruit était plus fort quand mon ordi  était en mode veille profonde avant...



C'est que tu n'as pas saisi le ton ironique, voir sarcastique, avec lequel je disais ça. 
Je trouve en effet mon bruit assez impressionnant, mais je pense que cela vient en effet de la bonne qualité de l'enregistrment et de la sortie de veille qui, comme tu le dis donne un bruit assez fort.


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est que tu n'as pas saisi le ton ironique, voir sarcastique, avec lequel je disais ça.
> Je trouve en effet mon bruit assez impressionnant, mais je pense que cela vient en effet de la bonne qualité de l'enregistrment et de la sortie de veille qui, comme tu le dis donne un bruit assez fort.



solution : ne pas mettre en veille profonde: d'ailleurs c'est ce que je fais : je met juste une veille écran c'est tout . ( ce n'est pas tant pour le bruit mais par habitude ou pour que mon iMac soit toujours opérationnel je coche juste " supension de DD si possible " )


----------



## jephro (9 Mars 2005)

je sais pas si vous avez été voir à : http://www.scienceman.com/
il y a un mec qui a filmé et enregistré les bruits des ventilos de son imacG5 avec un micro.
c'est extrêment clair et ça vous permet de savoir si vous êtes dans ce cas ou pas.
moi oui, reçu l'imacG5 hier, et je suis franchement dégouté, au point que je me demande si je ne vais pas le rendre (commandé sur Apple store donc quelques jours pour se décider).


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

jephro a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si vous avez été voir à : http://www.scienceman.com/
> il y a un mec qui a filmé et enregistré les bruits des ventilos de son imacG5 avec un micro.
> c'est extrêment clair et ça vous permet de savoir si vous êtes dans ce cas ou pas.
> moi oui, reçu l'imacG5 hier, et je suis franchement dégouté, au point que je me demande si je ne vais pas le rendre (commandé sur Apple store donc quelques jours pour se décider).



Excellent cete page . Si après ça, le problème n'est pas claire, je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut !!!


----------



## tornade13 (9 Mars 2005)

Faudrait effectivement envoyer ça a celles et ceux qui disent que l'iMac est silencieux et n'a pas de problèmes...
Se reconnaîtront certains


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Excellent cete page . Si après ça, le problème n'est pas claire, je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut !!!



Rassurez moi , les bruits que l'en entend sont amplifiés par rapport à ce que vous entendez ( pour ceux qui se plaigent du bruit ) réellement en utilisant votre imac?

non parce que vraiment , le leger bruit que j'entend n'a vraiment mais vraiment rien à voir avec ces bruits insupportables


----------



## jephro (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez moi , les bruits que l'en entend sont amplifiés par rapport à ce que vous entendez ( pour ceux qui se plaigent du bruit ) réellement en utilisant votre imac?
> 
> non parce que vraiment , le leger bruit que j'entend n'a vraiment mais vraiment rien à voir avec ces bruits insupportables



évidemment qu'ils sont amplifiés! t'as pas l'image ? il a ouvert le capot et approché un micro des ventilos!

mais ça n'enlève rien au côté très clair de ce film qui nous indique la NATURE des bruits, et surtout du bzzzz problématique! ceux qui l'ont le reconnaîtront!


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

jephro a dit:
			
		

> évidemment qu'ils sont amplifiés! t'as pas l'image ? il a ouvert le capot et approché un micro des ventilos!
> 
> mais ça n'enlève rien au côté très clair de ce film qui nous indique la NATURE des bruits, et surtout du bzzzz problématique! ceux qui l'ont le reconnaîtront!



je viens de lire un article qui dit que les Imac récents n'auraient plus ce problème , quid? je vais chercher le lien de l'article ( je ne pense pas être touché car je n'ai qu'un lèger bruit et j'ai mon Imac depuis janvier 2005 )


----------



## jephro (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire un article qui dit que les Imac récents n'auraient plus ce problème , quid? je vais chercher le lien de l'article ( je ne pense pas être touché car je n'ai qu'un lèger bruit et j'ai mon Imac depuis janvier 2005 )



reçu imac 17 1,8 HIER, ai le pb


----------



## benamad (9 Mars 2005)

Super la video elle complete les autres videos donnnés au cours de ce fil, bien qu'il soit tres nettement ampliifié dans le test (qui colle le micro au ventilo) je reconnais bien la nature du bbruit qui m'emm#%*$# 

Desole pour le lien de mon son qui marche pas je crois que j'ai inversé  entre l'adresse et le nom du lien car l'ordre est inverse au forum de macbidouille 
Normalement ca devrait marcher 
ICI


----------



## tornade13 (9 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Super la video elle complete les autres videos donnnés au cours de ce fil, bien qu'il soit tres nettement ampliifié dans le test (qui colle le micro au ventilo) je reconnais bien la nature du bbruit qui m'emm#%*$#
> 
> Desole pour le lien de mon son qui marche pas je crois que j'ai inversé  entre l'adresse et le nom du lien car l'ordre est inverse au forum de macbidouille
> Normalement ca devrait marcher
> ICI


Pas de Bzzzzz chez toi Benamad


----------



## maiwen (9 Mars 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait effectivement envoyer ça a celles et ceux qui disent que l'iMac est silencieux et n'a pas de problèmes...
> Se reconnaîtront certains



Ca dépend vraiment des iMac, apparement un grand nombre de personnes est concerné mais il y'en a aussi beaucoup qui disent , a raison, que leur iMac ne fait pas de bruit, ce qui est mon cas et je m'en réjouis...


Sinon, pour ce qui est du bruit de benamad, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit si fort que ca, ni qu'il fasse un bruit de rasoir


----------



## tornade13 (9 Mars 2005)

C'est clair Maiwen tous les imac ne sont pas touché et heureusement, mais certaines personnes que je je ne citerais pas, sont convaincu que le bruit que certains donne comme anormal sont simplement le fruit de leur imagination.


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Super la video elle complete les autres videos donnnés au cours de ce fil, bien qu'il soit tres nettement ampliifié dans le test (qui colle le micro au ventilo) je reconnais bien la nature du bbruit qui m'emm#%*$#
> 
> Desole pour le lien de mon son qui marche pas je crois que j'ai inversé  entre l'adresse et le nom du lien car l'ordre est inverse au forum de macbidouille
> Normalement ca devrait marcher
> ICI





bon alors je fais partie de ceux qui n'ont pas ce problème de bruit car beaucoup moins perceptible que ton enregistrement ( disons 3 fois moins environ )  en tout cas si mon G5 fait plus de bruit que mon G3 il fait cependant beaucoup moins de bruit que mon portable dell  

en même temps si benamad a mis son micro collé à son ordi le bruit est amplifié car on ne travaille pas l'oreille collé à son ordi quand même, c'est clair que si je me rapproche de l'écran le bruit est amplifié   ( et c'est le même mais un peu moins fort )


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon alors je fais partie de ceux qui n'ont pas ce problème de bruit car beaucoup moins perceptible que ton enregistrement ( disons 3 fois moins environ )  en tout cas si mon G5 fait plus de bruit que mon G3 il fait cependant beaucoup moins de bruit que mon portable dell
> 
> en même temps si benamad a mis son micro collé à son ordi le bruit est amplifié car on ne travaille pas l'oreille collé à son ordi quand même, c'est clair que si je me rapproche de l'écran le bruit est amplifié   ( et c'est le même mais un peu moins fort )



Pour info, et comme je l'ai déjà mentionné, je peux entendre le bruit en question assis dans mon canapé depuis mon salon, qui se trouve à + de 10 m de mon bureau.
Ceci en perf auto avec CPU à 100% et sans bruit de fond.
Alors que personne ne me dise que je fabule !!!


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, et comme je l'ai déjà mentionné, je peux entendre le bruit en question assis dans mon canapé depuis mon salon, qui se trouve à + de 10 m de mon bureau.
> Ceci en perf auto avec CPU à 100% et sans bruit de fond.
> Alors que personne ne me dise que je fabule !!!



personnellement je n'ai jamais dit que tu "fabulais", je parlais juste du bruit enregistré par benamad en me demandant ou il avait placé son micro , c'est tout


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> personnellement je n'ai jamais dit que tu "fabulais", je parlais juste du bruit enregistré par benamad en me demandant ou il avait placé son micro , c'est tout



Mais ma remarque ne t'était pas adressée...


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais ma remarque ne t'était pas adressée...



comme je venais juste de poster je me suis sentie visée,    ( quelle parano cette fille,   )


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> comme je venais juste de poster je me suis sentie visée,    ( quelle parano cette fille,   )



Tu l'as peut-être dèjà mentionné, mais as-tu envisagé un changement de midplane ?


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as peut-être dèjà mentionné, mais as-tu envisagé un changement de midplane ?



je pense qu'en ce qui me concerne le bruit de mon iMac G5 est " normal" donc je n'ai pas envisagé quoi que ce soit. ( en fait c'est un ronronement un peu comme le ventilo d'un portable PC  mais en moins fort ) et je ne l'entend que si c'est le silence complet et que j'ai mon oreille assez prêt.

j'en déduis que c'est le bruit normal minimum de l'Imac G5


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais ma remarque ne t'était pas adressée...



au fait,  je viens de réaliser que je ne suis pas parano car si j'ai pensé que ta remarque me concernait c'est tout simplement que tu l'as faite en me citant


----------



## benamad (9 Mars 2005)

pour mon enregistrement c'est le micro interne. Comme je l'ai precise la soufflerie se fais moins entendre dans la realite mais le leger bzz est identique a la realité (quand j'enleve 3 points au volume j'entend autant mon imac que mon enregistrement). Je rapelle aussi que le processeur est a 100 % (j'encode).

Mais je pense qu'il y a bien pire que le mien niveau bruit de rasoir (et c'est pourquoi je ne demande pas le changement de midplane) come celui de marc ou de chrisphilrom.
Il me semble qu'auparavant mon Imac faisait plus  de bruit de rasoir que de soufflerie ca a un peu changé (mais leger) depuis que j'ai passé l'aspirateur dessous la grille pour enlever la poussiere qui s'y accumule enormement. A moins qu'a force de tourner il s'est un peu stabilisé .. ?

En tout cas meme si c'est moins scandaleux que d'autres modeles ce bruit me gene pour travailler et si j'achete un mac c'est pour ne pas avoir ce genre de desagrement. Les ventilos silencieux de qualité ca existe (confere les posts de LCé dans le fil) et je pense qu'Appple a voulu faire de l'economie au maximum sur certains composants de la machine afin de pouvoir baisser le prix. 
Attention cette derniere remarque c'est juste une supputation personnelle


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> pour mon enregistrement c'est le micro interne. Comme je l'ai precise la soufflerie se fais moins entendre dans la realite mais le leger bzz est identique a la realité (quand j'enleve 3 points au volume j'entend autant mon imac que mon enregistrement). Je rapelle aussi que le processeur est a 100 % (j'encode).
> 
> Mais je pense qu'il y a bien pire que le mien niveau bruit de rasoir (et c'est pourquoi je ne demande pas le changement de midplane) come celui de marc ou de chrisphilrom.
> Il me semble qu'auparavant mon Imac faisait plus  de bruit de rasoir que de soufflerie ca a un peu changé (mais leger) depuis que j'ai passé l'aspirateur dessous la grille pour enlever la poussiere qui s'y accumule enormement. A moins qu'a force de tourner il s'est un peu stabilisé .. ?
> ...



Tu supputes assez bien, je crois


----------



## calvin (9 Mars 2005)

ce qui est cocace qd on ecoute un fichier son d'imac bruyant, c'est que c'est presque similaire / synchrone avec le bruit de son propre imac alors l'un couvre l'autre ou alors on a l'impression d'assister a un concert d'imac...


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> au fait,  je viens de réaliser que je ne suis pas parano car si j'ai pensé que ta remarque me concernait c'est tout simplement que tu l'as faite en me citant



C'est seulement que ta remarque m'en a rappelé d'autres... Sorry
L'incident est donc clos, mademoiselle.


----------



## calvin (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> L'incident est donc clos, mademoiselle.




ou madame ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ou madame ?



c'est vrai. Je m'avance beaucoup moi !


----------



## tornade13 (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai. Je m'avance beaucoup moi !


Elle a réussi a te pertuber...
Ah les femmes.... avocat de plus


----------



## maiwen (9 Mars 2005)

et après on dira que ce sont les femmes qui font dériver les posts


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

Madame, Mademoiselle peu importe, vu mon âge on peut me dire Madame...  

et non je ne détourne pas le forum;, le sujet c'est bien le bruit et là j'ai fais du bruit pour rien  non?   

A force de parler du bruit de l'iMac G5 et bien plus ça va plus je l'entends ce bruit de rasoir... c'est malin ! disons que maintenant j'y fais beaucoup plus attention.

Il est vrai que si on m'assurait que l'iMac était absolument silencieux je serai prête à dépenser 100 ¤ de plus , pas vous? ( je veux dire que j'aurais été d'accord pour payer un peu plus ) 

Alors Apple ça vous donne des idées? mais sans le bruit alors promis


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Madame, Mademoiselle peu importe, vu mon âge on peut me dire Madame...
> 
> et non je ne détourne pas le forum;, le sujet c'est bien le bruit et là j'ai fais du bruit pour rien  non?
> 
> ...



Alors Madame, 
En effet, c'est dur d'oublier ce bruit lorsqu'on s'est un peu concentré dessus. Moi je ne risque pas. Mon fils de 2 ans qui est la chambre à côté me demande régulièrement "c'est quoi ce bruit ?"
J'en suis à mon 7ème Mac et j'ai toujours choisi de mettre le prix pour le confort et le silence des machines Apple. En l'occurence, je suis très déçu et commence à regréter un peu la vente de mon iMac G4 1 GHz en janvier.
J'exagère un peu car la machine est super, mais si le problème n'est pas réglé rapidement, je vais m'énerver un peu...


----------



## calvin (9 Mars 2005)

mouais, je trouve qu'on paie deja assez cher l'imac...


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Alors Madame,
> En effet, c'est dur d'oublier ce bruit lorsqu'on s'est un peu concentré dessus. Moi je ne risque pas. Mon fils de 2 ans qui est la chambre à côté me demande régulièrement "c'est quoi ce bruit ?"
> J'en suis à mon 7ème Mac et j'ai toujours choisi de mettre le prix pour le confort et le silence des machines Apple. En l'occurence, je suis très déçu et commence à regréter un peu la vente de mon iMac G4 1 GHz en janvier.
> J'exagère un peu car la machine est super, mais si le problème n'est pas réglé rapidement, je vais m'énerver un peu...



Ton fils entend le bruit de la pièce d'à côté? alors oui c'est certain que tu peux être en colère contre Apple... 
si je suis à plus d'un mètre de mon iMac je n'entends plus rien, mais bon je ne travaille pas à un mètre de mo ordi....je n'ai pas les bras aussi long


----------



## calvin (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Alors Madame,
> En effet, c'est dur d'oublier ce bruit lorsqu'on s'est un peu concentré dessus. Moi je ne risque pas. Mon fils de 2 ans qui est la chambre à côté me demande régulièrement "c'est quoi ce bruit ?"
> J'en suis à mon 7ème Mac et j'ai toujours choisi de mettre le prix pour le confort et le silence des machines Apple. En l'occurence, je suis très déçu et commence à regréter un peu la vente de mon iMac G4 1 GHz en janvier.
> J'exagère un peu car la machine est super, mais si le problème n'est pas réglé rapidement, je vais m'énerver un peu...



t'as franchement pas eu de bol avec la promo 6 mac achetes, le 7e gratuit


----------



## silvio (9 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> L'enregistrement que j'ai donné du mien etait assez vieux voila un fais aujourd'hui et qui represente bien mon Imac G5 17 pouces 1,8 Ghz encodant sous moviegate.
> CPU a 100 %
> Temperature :
> CPU : 68 C, Hard : 49,5 (l'imac travaille sur HD externe l'interne n'est pas utilisé en ce moment)
> ...


Difficile effectivement de se rendre compte
Par contre, moi j'ai pas du tout le même type de bruit
Le mien est beaucoup plus aigü ... iRasoir quoi. On l'entend à 6,7 mètres
J'ai reçu ma mid-plane hier
J'ai essayé de la monter : manuel en français concernant une mid-plane sans lecteur optique
Bon pas grave en anglais elle est correcte
Pas de tournevis "Philips" joint contrairement à ce qui est indiqué
J'essaie avec mes tournevis de base. Impossible de dévisser les vis du lecteur optique
Je cours chez Casto m'hacheter les tournevis requis
Marche toujours pas pour 2 d'entre elles : les vis en laitons ont été abimées lors du précédent changement de mid-plane ...
Je suis coincé ...
Si Apple me propose le remboursement, je n'hésite même pas


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Difficile effectivement de se rendre compte
> Par contre, moi j'ai pas du tout le même type de bruit
> Le mien est beaucoup plus aigü ... iRasoir quoi. On l'entend à 6,7 mètres
> J'ai reçu ma mid-plane hier
> ...



C'est super bizard ton histoire de vis abimées.
Moi je n'ai eu vraiment aucun pb pour le démontage remontage et avec le premier cruciforme venu.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

Ben moi, le mien il fait du bruit je trouve...

La température du CPU descend jamais en dessous de 68 °C, je saispas si c'est trés catholique...

68°C alors qu'il fout rien...

Ils en pensent quoi les autres ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, le mien il fait du bruit je trouve...
> 
> La température du CPU descend jamais en dessous de 68 °C, je saispas si c'est trés catholique...
> 
> ...


Quel bruit ?
Quelle température maxi ? dans quelles conditions ?


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Quel bruit ?
> Quelle température maxi ? dans quelles conditions ?



j'ai un freeware pour mesurer la température mais je ne sais pas m'en servir


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un freeware pour mesurer la température mais je ne sais pas m'en servir



http://www.bresink.com/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html

ou

http://www.gauchosoft.com/index.pl?tab=Sof...esource Graph

fonctionnent tous les 2 TTB et son faciles à installer


----------



## peyret (9 Mars 2005)

Pour vous rappeler que j'ai abaissé un peu la température de l'iMac G5 20" - en abaissant la luminosité de l'écran avec "contrôle gamma". Auparavant l'écran rayonnait de la chaleur, maintenant c'est acceptable.

Bizarrerie : le réglage luminosité est au mini... et il faudrait moins que le minimum... alors j'ai utilisé "contrôle gamma" qui permet d'abaisser un peu encore le niveau des blancs.

Particularité : en démarrant d'un CD bootable de mon systeme, le réglage de l'écran est normal en luminosité ! Qu'est ce encore que ce truc muche de travers ?

lp 

Il a démarré a 55°C avec Safari
En ce moment, il est à 63°C...


----------



## Nico64 (9 Mars 2005)

:hein: 
Attendez, on fait quoi là : On prend la température de notre ordi pour savoir s'il a de la fièvre?!
C'est fort, je peux concevoir que le processeur  ne doit pas exceder une certaine température, mais la j'aurais besoin de quelques précisions :
C'est quoi un cpu? Le hard drive et le Smart disk?
Y a t-il des indications concernant les températures max et min sur le guide d'utilisation qui m'aurait échappées? S'il y en a, quelles sont-elles?        :mouais:


----------



## peyret (9 Mars 2005)

Sur le G5 bi-pro d'un collègue avec ses tuyauteries, çà monte vers 85/90°C parfois dans un doux vrombrissement, alors à 65°C, ils sont plutôt rafraichissant nos iMac ?
Et ils ont de la fièvre vers 150°C - thermostat 5 / Très bien pour faire des patisseries

lp


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mars 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un cpu? Le hard drive et le Smart disk?



*C*entral *P*rocessing *U*nit, c'est le processeur...


----------



## chrisphilrom (9 Mars 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> Attendez, on fait quoi là : On prend la température de notre ordi pour savoir s'il a de la fièvre?!
> C'est fort, je peux concevoir que le processeur  ne doit pas exceder une certaine température, mais la j'aurais besoin de quelques précisions :
> C'est quoi un cpu? Le hard drive et le Smart disk?
> Y a t-il des indications concernant les températures max et min sur le guide d'utilisation qui m'aurait échappées? S'il y en a, quelles sont-elles?        :mouais:



On n'en sait pas grand chose.
Ce que l'on sait, c'est que certains iMac font du bruit (moi, beaucoup) et que ce bruit vient du ventillo du CPU (Central Processing Unit), d'où l'idée d'un lien probable avec la température du même CPU et le bruit.
Certains (qui n'ont pas ce bruit d'ULM) annoncent une température de l'ordre de 50 à 55°C en utilisation normale. On est nombreux à avoir 70°C !
Il n'y a pas de recommandation de températures particulière et de toute façon l'iMac se coupe automatiquement en cas de surchauffe.


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> On n'en sait pas grand chose.
> Ce que l'on sait, c'est que certains iMac font du bruit (moi, beaucoup) et que ce bruit vient du ventillo du CPU (Central Processing Unit), d'où l'idée d'un lien probable avec la température du même CPU et le bruit.
> Certains (qui n'ont pas ce bruit d'ULM) annoncent une température de l'ordre de 50 à 55°C en utilisation normale. On est nombreux à avoir 70°C !
> Il n'y a pas de recommandation de températures particulière et de toute façon l'iMac se coupe automatiquement en cas de surchauffe.




moi qui est un tres leger bruit j'ai 60 ( CPU ) et 49 pour le DD  ( je n'éteind jamais mon ordi juste des veilles écran et DD )  et je lance souvent de nombreuses appli en même temps...

faut-il éteindre son ordi la nuit pour le refroidir?


----------



## Nico64 (9 Mars 2005)

OK, moi en CPU j'ai 65° . Je crois comme je l'ai déjà dit que tout nous percevons tous le bruit de notre ordinateur de façon différente, et c'est pour ça que notre jugement est relatif et dépend de nos différentes perceptions du problème. Ce qu'il faudrait pour être sûr, c'est d'écouter 100 Imac G5 différents pour pouvoir commencer à connaitre une norme de bruit de ventilateurs pour cette machine, ça je pense que très peu de gens ont pu le faire. Là par exemple je suis dans une pièce sans bruit, et ben c'est vrai que trouve que mon ordi fait un peu de bruit, je crois que c'est normal, je sais pas. Maintenant de là à le comparer à un rasoir...:hein:
L'imac G5 est un ordinateur. Il a un processeur qui chauffe et qu'il faut refroidir. Il ya donc un ventilateur qui lui envoie de l'air. :sleep:


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> OK, moi en CPU j'ai 65° . Je crois comme je l'ai déjà dit que tout nous percevons tous le bruit de notre ordinateur de façon différente, et c'est pour ça que notre jugement est relatif et dépend de nos différentes perceptions du problème. Ce qu'il faudrait pour être sûr, c'est d'écouter 100 Imac G5 différents pour pouvoir commencer à connaitre une norme de bruit de ventilateurs pour cette machine, ça je pense que très peu de gens ont pu le faire. Là par exemple je suis dans une pièce sans bruit, et ben c'est vrai que trouve que mon ordi fait un peu de bruit, je crois que c'est normal, je sais pas. Maintenant de là à le comparer à un rasoir...:hein:
> L'imac G5 est un ordinateur. Il a un processeur qui chauffe et qu'il faut refroidir. Il ya donc un ventilateur qui lui envoie de l'air. :sleep:



idem  pour moi c'est tres leger,  et à mon avis normal , mais certaines personnes ont vraiment des problèmes de bruit à ne pas douter...


----------



## benamad (10 Mars 2005)

bien sur que l'imac a besoin de ventilo mais il existe des ventilos tres silencieux, si je n'avais qu'un bruit de souffle ca irait mais le gzzzzzz ....


----------



## calvin (10 Mars 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un cpu? Le hard drive et le Smart disk?



et tu sais te servir d'un ordinateur ?


et sinon, mulot = souris


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> bien sur que l'imac a besoin de ventilo mais il existe des ventilos tres silencieux, si je n'avais qu'un bruit de souffle ca irait mais le gzzzzzz ....


 
Sur ça existe.

Alors qu'ils les montent !!!

Pour le prix, et vu la pub qu'ils font autour du silence de fonctionnement...

Mon imac fait autant de bruit que mon PC, sauf que le PC, lui, a le bon gout d'être sous le bureau, pas devant mes oreilles...


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

Question con.
Est-ce que vous ne trouvez pas que ce bruit est plus proche de l'ULM que du rasoir électrique ?
(pour ceux qui ont déjà entendu un ULM...)
Pour moi, c'est vraiment la mê^me chose (et pourtant je me rase à l'électrique !)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

ouije suis d accord

il remet les gaz puis stagne 20 seconde et hop on remet le gaz


----------



## NED (10 Mars 2005)

Ho purée c'est des mobilettes 103 Sp que vous avez acheté ou des Imac G5 ?

Moi, déja qu'il etait silencieux je l'ai rendu completement muet car je viens de découvrir que je pouvais jouer a fragOps sans le cd de UT !
Du coup, même en jouant avec des jeux qui demandent de la puissance : zero décibel ! héhé....


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ho purée c'est des mobilettes 103 Sp que vous avez acheté ou des Imac G5 ?
> 
> Moi, déja qu'il etait silencieux je l'ai rendu completement muet car je viens de découvrir que je pouvais jouer a fragOps sans le cd de UT !
> Du coup, même en jouant avec des jeux qui demandent de la puissance : zero décibel ! héhé....



on ne se moque pas !!!


----------



## endavent (10 Mars 2005)

J'ai changé la midplane ce matin, j'ai un peu galéré pour revisser certaines vis courtes en haut de l'écran car soit elles ne rentrent pas parfaitement dans l'emplacement, soit elles sont attirées par l'aimant au milieu...

Bref, tout fonctionne et effectivement, comme Calvin, l'Imac ,ne faisait vraiment plus de bruit dans les 30 premières minutes, et peu à peu il recommence. J'ai quand même l'impression que c'est nettement moins fort désormais.

En revanche je m'inquiète car je trouve que l'écran est moins lumineux et que les polices "bavent" un peu. Est-ce que j'aurais mal remonté la midplane et qu'elle appuierait un peu trop sur la dalle ?

Ca me gonfle un peu de redémonter, et je trouve quand même Apple un peu culotté de m'avoir envoyé ça à changer moi-même alors que j'ai souscrit un contrat Apple Care


----------



## jephro (10 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est cocace qd on ecoute un fichier son d'imac bruyant, c'est que c'est presque similaire / synchrone avec le bruit de son propre imac alors l'un couvre l'autre ou alors on a l'impression d'assister a un concert d'imac...



MDR !!!


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

jephro a dit:
			
		

> MDR !!!


ce qui veut dire...?


----------



## jephro (10 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> ce qui veut dire...?



Mort De Rire. Tu chattes jamais ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

jephro a dit:
			
		

> Mort De Rire. Tu chattes jamais ?



Autant pour moi. J'utilise la version "LOL"
Je ne suis pas un gros "chateur" !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

ok a mon tour

demain j ai ma nouvelle midplane je la monte et je vous tien au courant 


mais la franchement j y crois pas du tout mais bon ca coute rien


----------



## silvio (10 Mars 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ho purée c'est des mobilettes 103 Sp que vous avez acheté ou des Imac G5 ?
> 
> Moi, déja qu'il etait silencieux je l'ai rendu completement muet car je viens de découvrir que je pouvais jouer a fragOps sans le cd de UT !
> Du coup, même en jouant avec des jeux qui demandent de la puissance : zero décibel ! héhé....


La preuve qu'il existe des machines avec pbs et sans pbs
Moi avec Myth 2 (jeu de 1998), j'ai effectivement le droit à l'ULM. 
Là pendant que je vous écris, juste avec Safari, je suis à 80° et tous les ventilos à fond.
J'ai cependant constaté 2 comportements :
si je le laisse se mettre en veille, lorsque je le réactive, je suis toujours à plus de 60° et le bruit du ventilo ne s'est jamais arrêté
par contre si je le mets en veille, lorsque je le réactive, je suis à 30°, pas de bruit de ventilo, et je monte tranquillou à 62°, pas 82° (parce que maintenant je suis à 82°)
Avec juste Safari, hein !!!
 
Tiens il continue à monter. Je me demande si je tente pas de battre mon record
A combien il crame ? comme ça je me ferais rembourser
82,5°
Encore un petit effort, 85° n'est plus loin
82,8°
Et je fais rien d'autre que d'écrire quelques mots ...


----------



## silvio (10 Mars 2005)

Hop 83,2° !


----------



## silvio (10 Mars 2005)

83.8°

et je fais rien : je regarde


----------



## silvio (10 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est super bizard ton histoire de vis abimées.
> Moi je n'ai eu vraiment aucun pb pour le démontage remontage et avec le premier cruciforme venu.


Un technicien m'a déjà fait un changement de mid-plane
Il a dû forcer un peu au remontage
Je n'ai plus que 6 jours pour renvoyer une mid-plane que je ne peux démonter
La hotline devait me rappeler : j'attends toujours
Ils commencent vraiment à me gonfler
 

Hop 84° ! bon faut dire que j'ai écrit 5 lignes


----------



## benamad (10 Mars 2005)

la montee en regime lors de posts sur MacG est du a un bug de safari


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> 83.8°
> 
> et je fais rien : je regarde




OUAWWW ! Là ça fait beaucoup !
Tu mesures ça avec quoi ?
J'utilise X Resource graph qui m'indique une température un peu en dessous de celle de temperature monitor. J'ai un maxi de 70°C à 100% CPU en perf auto et un ventillo qui tourne à 3500 rpm

Je viens d'avoir le support tech.
1. Ma midplane part demain des Pays-Bas (je l'attends pour lundi...)
2. J'ai parlé de ma barrette mémoire défaillante. Ils m'ont dit que ça doit probablement bien venir d'une surchauffe. Mais qu'on règlera ce pb après celui du bruit.

Plus j'y réfléchis (et j'y réfléchis bcp) et plus j'ai du mal à imaginer un iMac sans ce bruit.

À ceux qui ont un iMac silencieux : n'entendez vous vraiment rien d'autre que le bruit sourd de la soufflerie ?


----------



## Pilou2 (10 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> la montee en regime lors de posts sur MacG est du a un bug de safari


Et en utilisant un autre navigateur que safari ?
Ca réduirait l'échauffement, donc le bruit ?
Enfin je propose.


----------



## endavent (10 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> À ceux qui ont un iMac silencieux : n'entendez vous vraiment rien d'autre que le bruit sourd de la soufflerie ?



Oui je suis intéressé aussi car j'y ai goûté pendant .... quelques dizaines de minutes, pour ensuite avoir à nouveau un bruit - plus léger qu'avant - d'ULM. On finit par se demander si ce n'est pas nous qui entendons comme Jeanne d'Arc ...


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

Pilou2 a dit:
			
		

> Et en utilisant un autre navigateur que safari ?
> Ca réduirait l'échauffement, donc le bruit ?
> Enfin je propose.



S'il n'y avait que dans ce cas que le CPU s'emballe...
Moi, j'ai un bruit énorme si j'ouvre certains vieux soft avec Classic : le bruit est monstrueux si le soft et ouvert et que je ne l'utilise pas, alors qu'il redevient plus "normal" si je l'utilise...
ça me dépasse, mais alors de très loin !      

Bref, il y a de toute évidence un pb hardware doublé de quelques bugs au niveau de la gestion du ventillo du CPU.


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2005)

bon ba désolée moi ça roule 51,8 degré pour le CPU et 47,5 pour le DD et un petit bruit de fond 
( bien moins fort que celui de mon portable Dell, au moins 2 fois moins fort  )


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon ba désolée moi ça roule 51,8 degré pour le CPU et 47,5 pour le DD et un petit bruit de fond
> ( bien moins fort que celui de mon portable Dell, au moins 2 fois moins fort  )



Peux tu préciser dans quelles conditions, Madame , s'il te plait


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Peux tu préciser dans quelles conditions, Madame , s'il te plait



je viens de passer à 55..

j'ai safari d'ouvert mais aussi Mail, iCal," température Monitor" ( pour mesurer la température faut bien..) et j'écoute un CD en sourdine, c'est tout et si je coupe le son j'ai toujours mon leger bourdonnement mais faut vraiment avoir l'oreille dessus pour l'entendre.


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens de passer à 55..
> 
> j'ai safari d'ouvert mais aussi Mail, iCal," température Monitor" ( pour mesurer la température faut bien..) et j'écoute un CD en sourdine, c'est tout et si je coupe le son j'ai toujours mon leger bourdonnement mais faut vraiment avoir l'oreille dessus pour l'entendre.



Quelle température as-tu si tu passes en mode visualiseur grande taille dans iTunes ?


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2005)

j'y suis Monsieur et la température ne bouge pas beaucoup pour l'instant 58


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'y suis Monsieur et la température ne bouge pas beaucoup pour l'instant 58



Moi 77 °C avec temp monitor et dans les memes conditions d'utilisaion

PS : ç a te va si on arrête le "Monsieur, Madame". Je l'entends assez toute la journée !


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi 77 °C avec temp monitor et dans les memes conditions d'utilisaion
> 
> PS : ç a te va si on arrête le "Monsieur, Madame". Je l'entends assez toute la journée !



pas de problème...

77 ? et bien ça chauffe quand même, enfin jusqu'à 80 ça reste quand même normal non?


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème...
> 
> 77 ? et bien ça chauffe quand même, enfin jusqu'à 80 ça reste quand même normal non?



De toute façon, c'est le bruit qui m'exaspère, pas la température. Seulement, je pense que c'est lié, comme le confirme ton mac silencieux ET qui ne chauffe pas.
Au delà de 80°C, je m'inquièterais en effet (cf quelques posts plus haut : 84 °C)


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, c'est le bruit qui m'exaspère, pas la température. Seulement, je pense que c'est lié, comme le confirme ton mac silencieux ET qui ne chauffe pas.
> Au delà de 80°C, je m'inquièterais en effet (cf quelques posts plus haut : 84 °C)



je suis toujours sur iTunes, ça swap un peu d'ailleurs avec toutes ces applications ouvertes ( 3 fichiers de swap  et j'ai 256 Mo de swap , j'ai pourtant  512 Mo de Ram, )  mais côté température je suis à 60,3

il semble effectivement à relire ce forum qu'il y ait un lien entre bruit et température ce qui semble logique apres tout.


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours sur iTunes, ça swap un peu d'ailleurs avec toutes ces applications ouvertes ( 3 fichiers de swap  et j'ai 256 Mo de swap , j'ai pourtant  512 Mo de Ram, )  mais côté température je suis à 60,3
> 
> il semble effectivement à relire ce forum qu'il y ait un lien entre bruit et température ce qui semble logique apres tout.



oula ! C'est technique ça : c'est quoi swap. Ca se mange ?


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2005)

Hullo 

Sur mon iMac j'ai ça







et toujours silencieux...


----------



## calvin (10 Mars 2005)

c'est bizarre qu'avec une temperature pareil ce soit silencieux chez toi


de toute facon, vu les messages sur les forums (pas qu'ici) et les diverses infos sur les pannes d'imac G5, le probleme est devenu bien reel et moins aleatoire, ca se generalise, va falloir qu'apple reagisse et vite

j'attends tjrs ma 2e midplane, j'ai appele, ILS SONT ENCORE EN RUPTURE, ca devient presque inimaginable


----------



## endavent (10 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> j'attends tjrs ma 2e midplane, j'ai appele, ILS SONT ENCORE EN RUPTURE, ca devient presque inimaginable



Si tu veux, je t'envoie celle que je viens de changer 

Bon, je sors


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hullo
> 
> Sur mon iMac j'ai ça
> 
> ...



74°C et pas le moindre bruit d'ULM !!!
Heureux pour toi, mais ca vient foutre en l'air la théorie selon laquelle il y aurait un lien entre bruit et température CPU.


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2005)

Comme j'avais posté déjà précédemment, mon iMac tourne en permanence depuis Noël avec quelques redémarrages après les mises à jour sécurité. Sinon, je ne l'éteins jamais. J'ai deux autres potes qui ont acheté leur iMac G5 à la Fnac à peu près à la même période et ils sont aussi très silencieux... Le seul moment où j'entends la tondeuse c'est lorsque j'insère un DVD. Heureusement que le bruit tombe dès que le DVD est reconnu...

Je pense effectivement qu'il doit y avoir une série de midplane défectueux...


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizarre qu'avec une temperature pareil ce soit silencieux chez toi
> 
> 
> de toute facon, vu les messages sur les forums (pas qu'ici) et les diverses infos sur les pannes d'imac G5, le probleme est devenu bien reel et moins aleatoire, ca se generalise, va falloir qu'apple reagisse et vite
> ...



N'hésite pas à rappeler demain :
J'ai appelé mercredi, on m'a dit : "pas encore en stock"  
J'ai appelé ce soir, on m'a dit : "elle est partie"   

D'où tiens-tu que le pb prend de l'ampleur ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'avais posté déjà précédemment, mon iMac tourne en permanence depuis Noel avec quelques redémarrages après les mises à jour sécurité. Sinon, je ne l'éteins jamais. J'ai deux autre pôtes qui ont acheté leur iMac G5 à la Fnac à peu près à la même période et ils sont aussi très silencieux... Le seul moment où j'entends la tondeuse c'est lorsque j'insère un DVD. Heureusement que le bruit tombe dès que le DVD est reconnu...



Je l'ai aussi le bruit à l'insertion du DVD et il passe en effet après qq secondes. Le lecteur SD est ensuite très silencieux (beaucoup plus en tout cas que celui de mon ex iMac G4).
Cependant, ce bruit est ridicule comparé à l'ULM qui me tourne autour, qui monte et qui descend en permanence. Je deviens fou !


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> D'où tiens-tu que le pb prend de l'ampleur ?



MacBidouilles


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> MacBidouilles



C'est fiable ce genre d'infos ?


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2005)

vu les délais qui sont entrain de s'allonger, soit ils vont sortir un nouvel iMac G5, soit il y a vraiment un problème de midplane... il y a ça aussi, toujours MacBidouille


----------



## calvin (10 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> N'hésite pas à rappeler demain :
> J'ai appelé mercredi, on m'a dit : "pas encore en stock"
> J'ai appelé ce soir, on m'a dit : "elle est partie"
> 
> D'où tiens-tu que le pb prend de l'ampleur ?



j'ai appele ce midi, on m'a dit RUPTURE..


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai appele ce midi, on m'a dit RUPTURE..



J'ai pris la dernière     

Plus sérieusement. Je l'ai commandée il y a 15 jours.


----------



## calvin (10 Mars 2005)

je n'ai qu'une hate, c'est qu'elle arrive pour que je puisse rappeler apple et me faire rembourser

j'arrive a saturation avec l'imac

ce bruit m'agace tous les jours qd je rentre du boulot
au point que j'en viens a preferer mon pc Dell au bureau qui est totalement inaudible...


----------



## chrisphilrom (10 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai qu'une hate, c'est qu'elle arrive pour que je puisse rappeler apple et me faire rembourser
> 
> j'arrive a saturation avec l'imac
> 
> ...



Alors ça y est tu es décidé. Tu t'en sépares ? Pour prendre quoi ?


----------



## sgb (11 Mars 2005)

mon imac de fin octobre 2004 commence aussi à m'inquiéter:

desormais quand je met uniquement le visualiseur Itunes, il grimpe à 82°C avec le ventilo à fond

dois-je appeler apple ? 

plus de 80° pour un proc....il passera pas l'été non ?

que va t il se passer changement de pièce etc ?

merci de votre avis et de votre aide


----------



## Kr!st0f (11 Mars 2005)

80° ça commence effectivement à être chaud.
Chez moi j'ai ceci:







En jouant à WoW, je tourne autour des 70°


----------



## tornade13 (11 Mars 2005)

Salut tous le monde


En tous cas il y'aurai bien un lien de cause a effet avec la monté en temperature du CPU et le buit (anormal)
Contrairement a ceux qui pensent le contraire...... n'est-ce pas Kr!st0f   

Calvin je serais également vite agacé, j'ai revendu mon eMac il y' a 2 ans car je le trouvait également bruyant.
Apple nous avais pas habitué a ça...


----------



## Kr!st0f (11 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hullo
> 
> Sur mon iMac j'ai ça
> 
> ...



Heu... et comment tu expliques cela alors ?


----------



## tornade13 (11 Mars 2005)

Déja réveillé   

Je dis ça par déduction.

En relisant tous les post la plupart des imac qui n'ont pas de bruit (anormal) n'ont pas de temperatures trop élevé.

Allez je file bonne journée a tous soyez sage.


----------



## chrisphilrom (11 Mars 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Déja réveillé
> 
> Je dis ça par déduction.
> 
> ...



Ca a été dit plusieurs fois, mais le cas de NightWalker est une étonante exception...


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hullo
> 
> Sur mon iMac j'ai ça
> 
> ...




Sur mon mac j'ai 52 quand il y a juste safari ouvert et il monte à 60 65 max avec itunes et 5 autres applications mais il n'est pas absolument silencieux il y a toujours un bruit de fond un peu comme les pôrtable PC en moins fort. 

donc quand tu dis silencieux c'est absolument silencieux ou il y a quand même un leger bruit de fond en permanence?

Quand je n'éteind pas mon ordi et qu'il est juste en veille écran ( la plus part du temps) le matin il est à 49 pour le CPU si je l'éteind il commence à 20 et monte à 49 , faudrait-il l'éteindre tous les soirs finalement?


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> donc quand tu dis silencieux c'est absolument silencieux ou il y a quand même un leger bruit de fond en permanence?



En fait, quand je dis silencieux c'est par rapport au bruit de rasoir... il y a bien un très léger bruit de fond, beaucoup moins que le ronronnement d'un chat qui te fait des calins... :love:


----------



## AcidZool (11 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Ca a été dit plusieurs fois, mais le cas de NightWalker est une étonante exception...



Erreur, sans vouloir te véxer, le mien est aussi super silencieux, juste un tout petit souffle en permanence.


----------



## Littleangel (11 Mars 2005)

Moi vous commencez à me faire peur.Je trouve que vous êtes très nombreux à avoir des problèmes de bruit avec votre i mac.Moi j'ai acheté le mien à la fin de l'année et il est toujours silencieux que je fasse tourner 1 ou beaucoup d'applications en même temps.Je stress un peu de voir chaque jour ce topic se ralonger. Je me dis qu'il n'y a pas de raison que le mien soit une exception même si pour le moment il est muet comme une carpe meme après plusieurs jours consécutifs d'utilisation sans redémarrage...Je vois aussi que vous avez la possiblilité de voir quelle est la température de votre ordinateur, serait il possible de m'expliquer comment faire???Je ne connaissait pas du tout cette fonctionnalité.


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2005)

LittleAngel, en fait c'est un freeware qui s'appelle Temperature Monitor...


----------



## chrisphilrom (11 Mars 2005)

AcidZool a dit:
			
		

> Erreur, sans vouloir te véxer, le mien est aussi super silencieux, juste un tout petit souffle en permanence.


 
Tu veux dire qu'il chauffe pas mal, mais que ce n'est pas un ULM ?


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> faudrait-il l'éteindre tous les soirs finalement?



comme tout appareil électrique il faut l'éteindre quand on ne s'en sert plus


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

Littleange : Pas de panique,  je pense quand même qu'il y a plus d'iMac silencieux que de bruyant.....


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme tout appareil électrique il faut l'éteindre quand on ne s'en sert plus



donc tu fais partie des gens qui pensent qu'il faut éteindre son iMac tous les soirs?


----------



## chrisphilrom (11 Mars 2005)

Littleangel a dit:
			
		

> Moi vous commencez à me faire peur.Je trouve que vous êtes très nombreux à avoir des problèmes de bruit avec votre i mac.Moi j'ai acheté le mien à la fin de l'année et il est toujours silencieux que je fasse tourner 1 ou beaucoup d'applications en même temps.Je stress un peu de voir chaque jour ce topic se ralonger. Je me dis qu'il n'y a pas de raison que le mien soit une exception même si pour le moment il est muet comme une carpe meme après plusieurs jours consécutifs d'utilisation sans redémarrage...Je vois aussi que vous avez la possiblilité de voir quelle est la température de votre ordinateur, serait il possible de m'expliquer comment faire???Je ne connaissait pas du tout cette fonctionnalité.


 
Tu peux aussi suivre le comportement de ton mac avec X Resource Graph qui est plus complet que Temperature Monitor (il te donne aussi la vitesse de rotation des ventillos etc...)

Ce n'est pas la peine de t'inquiéter si tu n'as pas de bruit ! Moi, le bruit, je l'ai eu tout de suite avec les deux midplanes !
Si ceux qui ont le bruit s'inquiètent qu'il ne disparaisse jamais et que ce qui ne l'ont pas s'inquiètent qu'il apparaisse un jour,... on ne s'en sort pas !
Va écouter le bruit de mon iMac à l'adresse http://benamad.free.fr/Bench/ULM.mp3 (merci encore benamad pour l'ébergement) et tu comprendras mieux de quoi on parle et pourquoi notre inquiétude est légitime...


----------



## AcidZool (11 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'il chauffe pas mal, mais que ce n'est pas un ULM ?



Non je veux dire que je plafonne en permanence à 48,5 voir 49°C et pas plus, et je dirais que seul un léger souffle persiste, mais que celui-ci est tout simplement doux !


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

Il faudrait pouvoir calculer le pourcentage d'iMac bruyant par rapport aux autres, si ça se trouve c'est seulement 5% , et 5% par rapport au nombre vendu c'est déjà pas mal.

heureusement que lorsque j'ai achété mon G5 je n'étais pas au courant de ce problème sinon j'aurais hésité or aujourd'hui je ne regrette vraiment pas mon achat ... 

chris  tu  aurais par hasard le lien du dernier freeware dont tu as donné le nom et qui serait plus complet que temp.Monitor. Moi j'ai aussi ThermographX qui est bien.

Bien que je n'ai aucun problème ni de bruit ni de température j'aime bien savoir..

En tout cas j'ai constaté que lorsque j'étiend mon ordi la veille je ne dépasse pas le 50 en utilsation normale ( sans itunes en mode grande vision ) mais si je l'ai laissé allumé toute la nuit avec juste une veille écran j'arrive à 60.

donc je pense qu'il vaut mieux éteindre la nuit quitte à utiliser Onyx le matin pour la maintenance qui n'a pas pu se faire à 3 heure de mat.


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> donc je pense qu'il vaut mieux éteindre la nuit quitte à utiliser Onyx le matin pour la maintenance qui n'a pas pu se faire à 3 heure de mat.



T'inquiète pas pour ça...    

'+


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas pour ça...
> 
> '+



euh tu peux développer ? je dois éteindre ou laisser allumer alors?


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> donc tu fais partie des gens qui pensent qu'il faut éteindre son iMac tous les soirs?



j'éteins mes mac tout les soirs


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

bon salut atous

ben ca y est ja i changé de midplane et remis l ancienne dasn la foulée

j ai installé la mid plane recu et la horreur au demarage ecran noir avec des inscription qui defile
kernel ceci kernel cela

enfin il s allume et la un bruit de ouf en fait plus de bruit de ventilo cpu
mais apres demontage allumage capot ouvert ben c est le petit ventilo tout en haut qui a une pale qui frotte a chaque tour il sufisait de le faire tourner a la main pour s en rendre compte
pourtant j avais geulé pour qu ils testent ma pidplane avant de l envoyer on m a repondu oui elles sont toujours testés

alors la pour moi le verdict sav apple  BIDON      

les futur switcher n acheté pas ce g5 


ps je suis vener graveeeeeee


----------



## Littleangel (11 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi suivre le comportement de ton mac avec X Resource Graph qui est plus complet que Temperature Monitor (il te donne aussi la vitesse de rotation des ventillos etc...)
> 
> Ce n'est pas la peine de t'inquiéter si tu n'as pas de bruit ! Moi, le bruit, je l'ai eu tout de suite avec les deux midplanes !
> Si ceux qui ont le bruit s'inquiètent qu'il ne disparaisse jamais et que ce qui ne l'ont pas s'inquiètent qu'il apparaisse un jour,... on ne s'en sort pas !
> Va écouter le bruit de mon iMac à l'adresse http://benamad.free.fr/Bench/ULM.mp3 (merci encore benamad pour l'ébergement) et tu comprendras mieux de quoi on parle et pourquoi notre inquiétude est légitime...




ou la la effectivement je viens d'écouter l'eregistrement... Ca fait peur,c'est sur qu'au début tu dois te demander si ca ne va pas te sauter à la figure...Je comprends bien votre inquiètude.Je vous souhaite bien du courage car ca doit etre super emmerdant vous devez hésiter entre le jeter par la fenetre ou ne jamais plus l'allumer.je vous souhaite bon courage à tous. J'espère que votre problème pourra bientot etre réglé.

Merci pour les indications sur les applications qui renseignent sur la température de l'ordinateur.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> bon salut atous
> 
> ben ca y est ja i changé de midplane et remis l ancienne dasn la foulée
> 
> ...





peuchere, mon petit Pablito....allons, calme toi.....
tu devrais penser a acheter un ipod, d'ailleurs pour ton anniversaire, ce serait bien ...
comme ca, tu met tes ecouteurs et hop tu entends plus ton imac....

ps: ca marche aussi avec itunes et un casque....



:rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> euh tu peux développer ? je dois éteindre ou laisser allumer alors?



Je pensais à Onyx et les maintenances... pas la peine de se prendre la tête avec ça... 

'+


----------



## Marcmaniac (11 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> bon salut atous
> 
> ben ca y est ja i changé de midplane et remis l ancienne dasn la foulée
> 
> ...


Exactement comme moi !

Je n'avais effectivement pas parlé des messages langages "MS Dos" en début et fin de lancement du mac, après changement de mid plane. Coup de boule pour moi !
C'est vrai que ça pouvais faire peur et que ça m'a fait peur mais, après appel à apple care pour me plaindre du bruit et régler ce problème, c'est rentré dans l'ordre, par de l'écriture "reset-all" dans le menu contextuel forme Ms Dos du démarrage "foirré",puis, "entrée",puis par "ctrl+pomme+P+R" appuyé et attente de 4 gongs d'entrée et c'est reparti comme normal ! 


Mais c'est vrai que cela fou les boules ! Désolé de ne pas vous en avoir parlé avant mais, vous allez rire ou pleurer mais je l'avais pas intégrer dans la résolution de mon problème qui reste :

Un bruit inadmissible et insupportable de rasoir qui me gave trop les oreilles  et me détruit petit à petit mon pauvre petit cerveau ou ce qui l'en reste.....
 Conclusion : tout comme toi pablito, grosse déception et grosse colère quand même !


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Exactement comme moi !
> 
> Je n'avais effectivement pas parlé des messages langages * "MS Dos" * en début et fin de lancement du mac ....



Heuu... tu veux parler du *shell* non ???


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Heuu... tu veux parler du *shell* non ???


 
Celà va sans dire  

ah ah MS Dos sur un Mac, c'est comme commander un BigMac chez Quick    

Rappel le "MS" dans "MS Dos" ça veut dire "MicroSoft"


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais à Onyx et les maintenances... pas la peine de se prendre la tête avec ça...
> 
> '+



décidemment j'ai dû mal à comprendre moi aujourd'hui: quand tu dis pas la peine de se prendre la tête avec ça,  cela sous entend que ; pas besoin de se servir d'Onyx  ou le contraire?  j'ai dû mal à suivre


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> décidemment j'ai dû mal à comprendre moi aujourd'hui: quand tu dis pas la peine de se prendre la tête avec ça, cela sous entend que ; pas besoin de se servir d'Onyx ou le contraire? j'ai dû mal à suivre


 
Pas la peine de se prendre la tête à faire des nettoyages frénétiques avec Onyx ou autre chose...  

'+


----------



## benamad (11 Mars 2005)

vous etes gentil mais les questions de maintenance ca fais pas parti du sujet du tout 
Je suis sur qu'il y a pleins de topics la-dessus katy_h, je rapelle que le sujet de ce topic c'est le bruit nom de dieu


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de se prendre la tête à faire des nettoyages frénétiques avec Onyx ou autre chose...
> 
> '+



oui , enfin à partir du moment ou on éteind son ordi la nuit on peut utilser la maintenance journalière ( donc tous les jours)  hebdomadaire et  mensuelle à la place de la maintenance UNIX puisque celle ci n'aura pas pu s'exécuter, c'est pourtant ce que la majorité préconise : user sans abuser.. non? 

quel mal y aurait il à utilser Onyx ou l'équivalent dans ces conditions?


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> vous etes gentil mais les questions de maintenance ca fais pas parti du sujet du tout
> Je suis sur qu'il y a pleins de topics la-dessus katy_h, je rapelle que le sujet de ce topic c'est le bruit nom de dieu



doucement l'ami , un ou deux post sur la maintenance c'est pas la mort d'autant pplus que si tu relis le forum tu comprendra que tout est lié puisque le problème de maintenance découle au départ d'une question sur la température du CPU


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui , enfin à partir du moment ou on éteind son ordi la nuit on peut utilser la maintenance journalière ( donc tous les jours) hebdomadaire et mensuelle à la place de la maintenance UNIX puisque celle ci n'aura pas pu s'exécuter, c'est pourtant ce que la majorité préconise : user sans abuser.. non?
> 
> quel mal y aurait il à utilser Onyx ou l'équivalent dans ces conditions?


 
Merci de continuer par MP c'est complètement hors sujet.


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Merci de continuer par MP c'est complètement hors sujet.



"pas besoin d'avoir un uniforme pour être flic " je ne sais pas pourquoi j'adore cette phrase

PS:  allez qui me donne un coup de boule rouge? allez y c'est gratuit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> "pas besoin d'avoir un uniforme pour être flic " je ne sais pas pourquoi j'adore cette phrase
> 
> PS:  allez qui me donne un coup de boule rouge? allez y c'est gratuit !




bah! laisse tonber Kathy, ils ont les g**** a cause de leur bruit.....:rateau:
il sont tous de mauvaise humeur ici.....   
reviens au bar, y a que des amls la-bas....




ps: tu peux faire des nettoyages avec Onyx, yazu ou ......
c'est pas genant, c'est ce que le gognol disait.....
mais si tu redemarre souvent ton ordi, il se soigne assez souvent......
puis, tu fais comme tu veux, c'est pas ca qui va le faire planter (ou pas...)


----------



## benout (11 Mars 2005)

salut à tous,
je viens de recevoir mon imac 20" que j'ai commandé malgré tout ce qui se passe avec les midplanes et tout...
je crois que la question a déjà été posée mais, les gens qui disent ne pas avoir de bruit n'ont ils vraiment que le souffle du brassement d'air? Ou alors est ce qu'on entend le ventilo du proc sur tous les imacs, mais avec des intensités différentes?
Je dis ça parceque moi j'entend bien le bruit du ventilo...mais ca ne me choque pas. Je veux dire que je sors d'un imac G4 800 17", qui faisait bien plus de bruit que ca!! Bon alors c'était pas le même genre de bruit...mais bon.
Tout ça pour dire...est ce qu'il existe des imac sans aucun bruit de ventilo? y'a t-il des degrés de silence , ou est ce tout ou rien?
Pour ma part je pense que je ferai changer le midplane quand tout le monde s'accordera pour dire que les nouveaux fonctionnent...D'ici la je suis quand même scié par les qualités de ce mac, à commencer par la dalle 20"...bluffante...

Ben


----------



## benout (11 Mars 2005)

salut à tous,
je viens de recevoir mon imac 20" que j'ai commandé malgré tout ce qui se passe avec les midplanes et tout...
je crois que la question a déjà été posée mais, les gens qui disent ne pas avoir de bruit n'ont ils vraiment que le souffle du brassement d'air? Ou alors est ce qu'on entend le ventilo du proc sur tous les imacs, mais avec des intensités différentes?
Je dis ça parceque moi j'entend bien le bruit du ventilo...mais ca ne me choque pas. Je veux dire que je sors d'un imac G4 800 17", qui faisait bien plus de bruit que ca!! Bon alors c'était pas le même genre de bruit...mais bon.
Tout ça pour dire...est ce qu'il existe des imac sans aucun bruit de ventilo? y'a t-il des degrés de silence , ou est ce tout ou rien?
Pour ma part je pense que je ferai changer le midplane quand tout le monde s'accordera pour dire que les nouveaux fonctionnent...D'ici la je suis quand même scié par les qualités de ce mac, à commencer par la dalle 20"...bluffante...

Ben


----------



## chrisphilrom (11 Mars 2005)

benout a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous,
> je viens de recevoir mon imac 20" que j'ai commandé malgré tout ce qui se passe avec les midplanes et tout...
> je crois que la question a déjà été posée mais, les gens qui disent ne pas avoir de bruit n'ont ils vraiment que le souffle du brassement d'air? Ou alors est ce qu'on entend le ventilo du proc sur tous les imacs, mais avec des intensités différentes?
> Je dis ça parceque moi j'entend bien le bruit du ventilo...mais ca ne me choque pas. Je veux dire que je sors d'un imac G4 800 17", qui faisait bien plus de bruit que ca!! Bon alors c'était pas le même genre de bruit...mais bon.
> ...



Question déjà maintes fois posée. Lis les 3 ou 4 dernières pages de ce sujet et tu auras lles réponses à tes questions.


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah! laisse tonber Kathy, ils ont les g**** a cause de leur bruit.....:rateau:
> il sont tous de mauvaise humeur ici.....
> reviens au bar, y a que des amls la-bas....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> stook a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui , enfin à partir du moment ou on éteind son ordi la nuit on peut utilser la maintenance journalière ( donc tous les jours) hebdomadaire et mensuelle à la place de la maintenance UNIX puisque celle ci n'aura pas pu s'exécuter, c'est pourtant ce que la majorité préconise : user sans abuser.. non?
> 
> quel mal y aurait il à utilser Onyx ou l'équivalent dans ces conditions?


 
Aucun mal a priori non, mais le fait d'intervenir soi même sur le système avec ce genre d'outils qui ne sont pas particulièrement préconisés par Apple peut théoriquement exposer à des conséquences imprévues. Sachant que ces nettoyages ne sont abolument pas vitaux, il est bien plus simple de s'en passer. (fin du HS)

'+


----------



## calvin (11 Mars 2005)

voila 2e midplane recue et changee !

le bruit de rasoir est encore la !!!!

25 minutes de perdus pour rien


----------



## chrisphilrom (11 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> voila 2e midplane recue et changee !
> 
> le bruit de rasoir est encore la !!!!
> 
> 25 minutes de perdus pour rien



et... ?


----------



## calvin (11 Mars 2005)

et...

j'etais au bout du fil pendant que je tapais ce post

45 minutes pratiquement (heureusement que l'appel est gratuit)

bon, Apple me rembourse mon imac !

il faut que je faxe lundi ma facture et mon RIB en irlande

et seulement lorsque j'ai la somme creditee sur mon compte, je rappelle apple pour un enlevement c'est plus cool que ce ne soit pas le contraire: j'envoie la machine et je poirote pour etre rembourse)

donc voila, grosse grosse deception concernant l'imac G5

dire que j'avais attendu des semaines et des semaines pour switcher puis apres l'attente avait dure en attendant sa livraison

qu'a cela ne tienne, demain, je vais dans un apple center pour tester d'autres mac et racheter une autre machine...


----------



## chrisphilrom (11 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> et...
> 
> j'etais au bout du fil pendant que je tapais ce post
> 
> ...



L'appel est gratuit ! Pas que je sache... 0,15 ¤ / min
C'est eux qui t'ont proposé le remboursement ou tu as insisté pendant 3/4 d'heure ?
Si ma troisième midplane ne résoud pas mon problème de bruit, j'opterai aussi pour cette solution avec regret, car en effet, il marche super bien, mais le silence est ma première riorité étant donné le temps que je passe devant mon mac pour le boulot.
Dans ce cas, je ne sais vraiment pas quoi acheter... Peut-être un autre iMac en croisant les doigts pour avoir plus de chance...


----------



## sleb (11 Mars 2005)

en tout cas, moi, l'iMac G5 que j'ai commandé n'est toujours pas la
ils disent 2 à 3 jours mais ca fait dix jours et il est pas là !
Alors si en plus il fait un bruit pas possible, c'est la lutte !

alalah !

PS : apparemment j'ai lu que le S.A.V. apple france est une vraie daube par rapport au S.A.V. apple américain où il est classé parmi les meilleurs S.A.V. informatique comme quoi le service n'est pas le même partout !


----------



## calvin (11 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> L'appel est gratuit ! Pas que je sache... 0,15 ¤ / min
> C'est eux qui t'ont proposé le remboursement ou tu as insisté pendant 3/4 d'heure ?
> Si ma troisième midplane ne résoud pas mon problème de bruit, j'opterai aussi pour cette solution avec regret, car en effet, il marche super bien, mais le silence est ma première riorité étant donné le temps que je passe devant mon mac pour le boulot.
> Dans ce cas, je ne sais vraiment pas quoi acheter... Peut-être un autre iMac en croisant les doigts pour avoir plus de chance...



et non, moi j'ai rien paye pour leur parler :rateau: bref...

on m'a propose le remboursement la derniere fois que j'ai eu le service au bout du fil
et j'ai ete trimballe de personne en personne jusqu'a ce que la derniere personne (celle que j'ai eu la derniere fois) confirme et qu'enfin, il me renvoie a nouveau vers l'apres vente pour le remboursement

car certains ont le droit de prendre des decisions pour un echange, d'autres pour un remboursement et enfin, l'apres vente ne peut agir qu'en fonction d'un accord d'echange ou de remboursement

donc 45 minutes pour avoir 4 personnes au telephone avec les attentes telephoniques en prime (de la tres bonne zik soit dit en passant)


idem, je recherche le silence

demain direction un apple center pour "ecouter" des macs

donc soit PM soit Mini pour moi


ps: faut pas generaliser sur le SAV, ce que tu as eu est une grosse connerie
tout depend de la personne sur qui tu tombes
mais tous les SAV chez apple sont identiques vu qu'ils suivent des cahiers des charges
pareil il suffit pas de tomber sur une personne pas agreable pour dire que tout le service est rempli de cons
a chaque fois que j'ai eu affaire a la sav, a applecare ou l'apres vente, je suis tombe sur des gens sympas et competents
c'est pas le cas chez tous les constructeurs malheureusement


----------



## chrisphilrom (11 Mars 2005)

sleb a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, moi, l'iMac G5 que j'ai commandé n'est toujours pas la
> ils disent 2 à 3 jours mais ca fait dix jours et il est pas là !
> Alors si en plus il fait un bruit pas possible, c'est la lutte !
> 
> ...



2 à 3 jours ! Tu as lu ça où ?
Ils disent 3 à 7 jours, une fois l'expédition effective. Et la préparation prend quelques jours.
Cela étant , il ne devrait pas trop tarder, vu qu'ils annoncent 14 jours maxi.
Quant au SAV, je le trouve plutot très très bon et qu'est-ce que j'ai eu affaire à eux !!!


----------



## sleb (11 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> 2 à 3 jours ! Tu as lu ça où ?
> Ils disent 3 à 7 jours, une fois l'expédition effective. Et la préparation prend quelques jours.
> Cela étant , il ne devrait pas trop tarder, vu qu'ils annoncent 14 jours maxi.
> Quant au SAV, je le trouve plutot très très bon et qu'est-ce que j'ai eu affaire à eux !!!



bin c'est chelou ! la je viens d'aller sur le store et ils mettent livraison sous 24 heures !
ca doit dependre de leur stock
oui c'est sur je m'en fait pas trop, normalement il devrait arriver lundi ou mardi
pour ce qui est du service apres vente, on ne peut pas le juger sur un cas précis (je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai bossé dans le SAV). Globalement, selon SVM mac (oui je sais c'est pas forcement LA reference) il disait que le S.A.V. apple france est plutot mauvais par rapport a celui americain


----------



## calvin (11 Mars 2005)

tiens mystere que je ne m'explique pas

j'ai retire la barrette de ram de 512 Mo que j'ai achete (en prevision du retour de mon mac) passant donc de 1 Go aux 512 que j'avais d'origine (option BTO 512 a la place de 256)

et je rallume l'imac...

et donc, il est encore plus bruyant que lorsqu'il avait 1 Go de ram


----------



## silvio (11 Mars 2005)

Pilou2 a dit:
			
		

> Et en utilisant un autre navigateur que safari ?
> Ca réduirait l'échauffement, donc le bruit ?
> Enfin je propose.


Ouiche ...
Mais ça me le fait avec tous les jeux ...
Pis avec iTunes
etc ....


----------



## silvio (11 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, c'est le bruit qui m'exaspère, pas la température. Seulement, je pense que c'est lié, comme le confirme ton mac silencieux ET qui ne chauffe pas.
> Au delà de 80°C, je m'inquièterais en effet (cf quelques posts plus haut : 84 °C)


Oh, mais mon record c'est 85° après avoir joué 5 mns à Myth2, jeu extrément gourmand s'il s'en faut (il date de 1998 !)
 :mouais:


----------



## chrisphilrom (11 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tiens mystere que je ne m'explique pas
> 
> j'ai retire la barrette de ram de 512 Mo que j'ai achete (en prevision du retour de mon mac) passant donc de 1 Go aux 512 que j'avais d'origine (option BTO 512 a la place de 256)
> 
> ...



C'est super zarb ton affaire ! Probablement un coïncidence..


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mars 2005)

Oui donc moi j'ai aucun bruit, même avec les effets itune...


----------



## chrisphilrom (12 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Oui donc moi j'ai aucun bruit, même avec les effets itune...



C'est sympa de nous donner ton témoignage. Il y a en effet peu d'avis très positifs ici, ce qui est assez normal : ne s'intéressent a priori au bruit que ce qui en ont un !
Peux-tu nous en dire plus sur la température moyenne du CPU en utilisation normale (avec X Resource Graph par exemple).
D'autre part, vois-tu, comme tu l'espérais, une grosse différence de perf par rapport à ton ex G4 800 bi-pro ?

Au fait bon anniversaire !


----------



## Marcmaniac (12 Mars 2005)

Merci d'être le plus précis possible concernant le remboursement des machines apple.

Combien faut-il faire de manip dessus (changement mid plane, bloc d'alim, etc ...) pour qu'il considère la machine comme problématique et qu'il la change contre remboursement ?
Merci pour ceux qui connaissent la réponse de donner vos sources ?
Un lien vers un texte, une jurisprudence, autres....
Ce serait hyper sympa pour les malheureux qui n'en peuvent plus !

Perso, j'en suis arrivé aux dernières extrémités de la tolérence...............je ne sais pas encore ce qui me retient de tout balancer et paradoxalement, j'aime ma machine quand même !

Bordel, apple, quand tu nous tient !


----------



## Marcmaniac (12 Mars 2005)

Pardon pour les fautes d'ortografe !


----------



## kikimac (12 Mars 2005)

voila j'ai acheté un imac il y a une semaine... le premier fait marquant etait un bruit leger couvert par les bruits de la rue... apres avoir lu les forums, l'extase d'avoir un mac est passée le bruit, je l'ai dans la tête...

J'ai été voir à la fnac, ils m'ont c'est pas trop normal... et d'appeler la hotline...

Vaut-il mieux que je le ramène ? vu qu'on peut échager sans raisons...
Voila je vous demande conseil, il ne reste qu'une semaine pour l'échanger...

merci d'avance !


----------



## calvin (12 Mars 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'être le plus précis possible concernant le remboursement des machines apple.
> 
> Combien faut-il faire de manip dessus (changement mid plane, bloc d'alim, etc ...) pour qu'il considère la machine comme problématique et qu'il la change contre remboursement ?
> Merci pour ceux qui connaissent la réponse de donner vos sources ?
> ...



pourquoi jurisprudence ? y a eu aucun proces

bref

au bout de 3 remplacements de pieces, c'est *systematique* applecare remplace la machine par une nouvelle

(pour ceux qui veulent garder un imac G5 et qui sont prets a attendre, les rumeurs parlent d'une rev b bientot, quitte a changer, autant avoir une rev b, a moins qu'ils aient encore un stock important d'imac actuels...)

et sinon, tu peux refuser un remplacement et demander un remboursement a la place

soit parce que tu le demandes, soit parce qu'on te le propose

voila, c'est aussi simple que ca


lundi j'envoie un rib et une copie de la facture d'achat applestore pour le remboursement (a envoyer par fax en irlande, parce que c'est la que se trouve leur service financier, ensuite, apres remboursement, en interne l'info est transmise a apple france qui procedera a un enlevement....
si tu as garde la boite d'origine, y a plus qu'a tout remettre dedans, sinon de toute facon, apple appelera pour prevenir avant et le transporteur amenera l'emballage adequat)


----------



## chrisphilrom (12 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi jurisprudence ? y a eu aucun proces
> 
> bref
> 
> ...



Ai-je bien compris ?
Tu as changé 3 fois de midplane, donc tu en as testé 4 !!!
Moi, je vais procéder à mon second changement, il m'en manque donc encore un pour me faire rembourser alors ?


----------



## calvin (12 Mars 2005)

3 remplacements de pieces:

2 midplanes et 1 alim


----------



## chrisphilrom (13 Mars 2005)

Afin de compléter l'analyse du problème de bruit du ventillo du CPU, j'aimerais savoir à quelle vitesse tourne le ventillo de votre iMac G5 en perf auto lorsque le CPU est solicité à 100 %. Le soft X resource Graph le fait très bien.
Pour moi : CPU 100% : CPU T-diode : 71°C / CPU fan : 3800 rpm (mini 1500 rpm)


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

j'ai l'impression que tu te prends la tete pour rien ou que tu veux te faire du mal

a quoi bon vouloir analyser le probleme ?

certains n'ont pas de bcp de temperature mais le bruit est bien present

pareil, certains ont du bruit sans solliciter le proc

fais remplacer ton imac G5 c'est tout, tu perds du temps a faire tout ca alors que la solution reside dans la SAV


----------



## chrisphilrom (13 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> Fais remplacer ton imac G5 c'est tout, tu perds du temps a faire tout ca alors que la solution reside dans la SAV



Tu dis que la solution réside dans le SAV alors que le SAV n'a justement pas réussi à résoudre ton problème ! :mouais:
Si je pose cette question, c'est précisément parce que je veux parfaitement connaître le problème pour convaincre le SAV de me reprendre ou de me changer mon iMac 

Cela étant, as-tu décider quelle machine tu allais prendre pour remplacer le tien ?


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis que la solution réside dans le SAV alors que le SAV n'a justement pas réussi à résoudre ton problème ! :mouais:
> Si je pose cette question, c'est précisément parce que je veux parfaitement connaître le problème pour convaincre le SAV de me reprendre ou de me changer mon iMac
> 
> Cela étant, as-tu décider quelle machine tu allais prendre pour remplacer le tien ?



bah si, ils ont resolu le souci puisqu'ils me proposent un echange pour un neuf ou un remb.

et tu n'as pas a convaincre le SAV puisque leur procedure est systematique au bout de 3 interventions !!


oui, je vais prendre un PM 1,8 mono + un LCD Samsung 19" (le 193N) ou le sony HX93

par contre, maintenant, je vais attendre la mise a jour ou tiger

car le mini est joli et silencieux mais sa CG est pourrie


----------



## chrisphilrom (13 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bah si, ils ont resolu le souci puisqu'ils me proposent un echange pour un neuf ou un remb.
> 
> et tu n'as pas a convaincre le SAV puisque leur procedure est systematique au bout de 3 interventions !!
> 
> ...



Au final, l'addition n'est pas la même !!!
De mon côté, s'ils me le reprennent, j'envisage de patienter un mois (j'espère pas plus) la revision B... avec tiger...


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

ouais a peu pres 450¤ de plus en comptant mes remises

mais bon, au moins je pourrais plus tard changer la carte video si vraiment y a besoin, 4 slots de ram et puis je pourrais aussi ajouter une carte son 5.1

et surtout, j'ai un ecran independant de l'uc


----------



## Marcmaniac (13 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi jurisprudence ? y a eu aucun proces
> 
> bref
> 
> ...



Calvin, je te remercie beaucoup !
Je vais attendre avant de demaander ma deuxième mid plane ! En espérant qu'elle soit silencieuse et si pas silencieuse alors, ......
Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions ! Et si tu dis que c'est SYSTÉMATIQUE alors, c'est vraiment super !


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

bon courage a toi et aux autres



cet aprem j'ai joue a UT2004 (j'ai chope une demo avec l'instant play seulement), c'est fluide qd on laisse tout en normal niveau details et qd on reste en 1024*768, par contre, l'imac devient fou niveau bruit, je pouvais quasiment attacher ma ceinture et decoller...


----------



## dpi67 (14 Mars 2005)

Bjr, Calvin les écrans que tu sites c 'est plutôt pour les jeux, ou aussi pour le graphisme, et le Formac 19" pas bon d'après toi ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (14 Mars 2005)

Bruit ou pas bruit en tout cas il faudrait m'obliger pour travailler et même jouer sur un écran 4/3.


----------



## nicvanlam (14 Mars 2005)

Bouhou.... Je viens de recevoir mon premier Mac, un iMac G5 donc, et il émet une sorte de grésillement. Au début, c'était pas grand chose, audible quand même, mais maintenant cela commence à vraiment devenir plus fort.  C'est quand même dommage pour une si belle machine.

De tous ceux qui ont renvoyé leur imac chez Apple ou bien ont remplacé une pièce eux-mêmes, est-ce que quelqu'un a obtenu un résulat probant? Autrement dit, est-ce que ça vaut la peine d'essayer de remédier au problème?


----------



## NightWalker (14 Mars 2005)

nicvanlam a dit:
			
		

> Bouhou.... Je viens de recevoir mon premier Mac, un iMac G5 donc, et il émet une sorte de grésillement. Au début, c'était pas grand chose, audible quand même, mais maintenant cela commence à vraiment devenir plus fort.  C'est quand même dommage pour une si belle machine.
> 
> De tous ceux qui ont renvoyé leur imac chez Apple ou bien ont remplacé une pièce eux-mêmes, est-ce que quelqu'un a obtenu un résulat probant? Autrement dit, est-ce que ça vaut la peine d'essayer de remédier au problème?



Salut,

C'est quel model d'iMac ?


----------



## calvin (14 Mars 2005)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Bjr, Calvin les écrans que tu sites c 'est plutôt pour les jeux, ou aussi pour le graphisme, et le Formac 19" pas bon d'après toi ?



oui  et ?

ce sont des ecrans que je cite car j'envisage d'acheter

en quoi ils ne conviendraient pas ?

je ne connais pas le formac mais a mon avis, c'est pas le meme prix

et franchement, meme si j'ai les moyens, la raison pour laquelle je ne prends pas l'ecran 20" apple en plus du PM, c'est parce que je n'ai pas de "gaspiller" mes sous dans un ordi (c'est mon point de vue)


edit: c'est bon, je viens de voir l'ecran sur macway, il a l'air pas mal
par contre, en temps de reponse pas terrible, c'est pas genant pour regarder des films ?


----------



## nicvanlam (14 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> C'est quel model d'iMac ?



Un 20".


----------



## chrisphilrom (14 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

Voici installée ma troisième midplane et le bruit d'ULM est toujours là, aussi insuportable qu'avant.
À vrai dire, je n'y croyais pas trop...
Le pire, c'est que pendant une demi-heure, CPU à 100 %, le bruit était à peine audible, le temps que la machine chauffe et que le ventillo du CPU entre en action, et là...BUZZZZZZZZZ!!!
J'appelle demain l'AppleCare pour leur demander de me reprendre la machine. Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## ivremort (14 Mars 2005)

P*ç%ç&&%ç de bordel de CH%ç&/&ç//!!

J'étais de ceux qui ne se plaignaient pas du bruit de leur Imac, malgré un léger bruit de rasoir. Je m'étais habitué, bon.


Mais là, tout à coup, un nouveau bruit!!! Un sorte de léger bruit de criquet, sur le ventilateur du milieu, central, insupportable! C'est quoi ça ?!? Quelqu'un l'a, ce bruit?

On dirait plutôt que c'est rouillé, ça grince!

Incroyable! Et je ne suis pas pénible!


----------



## calvin (14 Mars 2005)

ca me l'avait fait avec la 1ere midplane changee
un peu comme si la piece s'abimait avec le temps

a part ca, j'ai remarque que sur ma derniere midplane, sur le ventilo tout en haut, l'espacement entre les pales etait different du ventilo de mon ancienne midplane (fournisseur different ?)


----------



## chrisphilrom (14 Mars 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> P*ç%ç&&%ç de bordel de CH%ç&/&ç//!!
> 
> J'étais de ceux qui ne se plaignaient pas du bruit de leur Imac, malgré un léger bruit de rasoir. Je m'étais habitué, bon.
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai un ULM, pas un criquet...
DSL pour toi. Je compatie.


----------



## chrisphilrom (14 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ca me l'avait fait avec la 1ere midplane changee
> un peu comme si la piece s'abimait avec le temps
> 
> a part ca, j'ai remarque que sur ma derniere midplane, sur le ventilo tout en haut, l'espacement entre les pales etait different du ventilo de mon ancienne midplane (fournisseur different ?)



Je n'ai pas poussé jusque là l'examen de ma midplane, mais tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que les trois midplanes font exactement le meme bruit,...


----------



## benamad (14 Mars 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> P*ç%ç&&%ç de bordel de CH%ç&/&ç//!!
> 
> J'étais de ceux qui ne se plaignaient pas du bruit de leur Imac, malgré un léger bruit de rasoir. Je m'étais habitué, bon.
> 
> ...



tu as peut etre le meme bruit tres bizarre (rigolo pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas mais j'imagine pas drole du tout pour ceux qui l'ont) que Jaguymac qui a mis un lien de son bruit sur le forum "Hardware general" de macbidouille, je le mets ICI 
Mon Imac ne fais heureusement pas ce bruit. La je trouve que c'est vraiment n'importe quoi, un  vrai Igrillon.


----------



## chrisphilrom (14 Mars 2005)

Tiens, elle est pas mal celle là !!!
Je viens de réaliser qu'Apple m'avait fait cadeau d'un module bluetooth avec ma nouvelle midplane !
J'en veux pas de leur module, je veux un ordi SI LEN CIEUX !!!


----------



## calvin (14 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas poussé jusque là l'examen de ma midplane, mais tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que les trois midplanes font exactement le meme bruit,...



maintenant, le mien fait le bruit du virement bancaire :love:


----------



## ivremort (14 Mars 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> tu as peut etre le meme bruit tres bizarre (rigolo pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas mais j'imagine pas drole du tout pour ceux qui l'ont) que Jaguymac qui a mis un lien de son bruit sur le forum "Hardware general" de macbidouille, je le mets ICI
> Mon Imac ne fais heureusement pas ce bruit. La je trouve que c'est vraiment n'importe quoi, un  vrai Igrillon.



Oui benamad, c'est exactement ce bruit!!! J'ai le bruit du criquet depuis 2 heures!

et merde de merde de merde, excusez-moi, mais là, je sens que ça ne va pas m'aller...

Bon. J'appelle l'Applecare demain.


----------



## calvin (14 Mars 2005)

qd certains magazines parlent du "retour du mac" a mon avis, ils parlaient du retour en SAV


----------



## Djinn (15 Mars 2005)

apres 1 mois d'attente j'ai receptionne mon imac

il a fait 2 heures sur le bureau puis est reparti chez apple!!!    :mouais: 

motif: 1 pixel mort bien flash au milieu de l'ecran

Au passage j'ai remarque un bruit de rasoir c'est vrai...mais on s'y fait mais c'est chi... :mouais: 
par contre en mode target, C'EST UN AIRBUS AU DECOLLAGE !!!!
il a reveille ma femme et mon  fils    
c'est koi ce bord.. !!

j'attend mon nouveau imac MAIS je craint le pire!!!
c'est koi le nouveau qui va arriver?? le pire ???
un rasoir, des grillons et un airbus en prime  

imaginez la tete de ma femme:
au depart j'ai commande 1 semaine a l"avance pour son anniversaire un imac g5
je lui ai offert son cadeaux avec 3 semaines de retard :rose: elle a recu une tondeuse avec un feu vert au milieu... ya de l'abus

SANS VOULOIR S'ELOIGNER DU PHENOMENE DE BRUIT
je ne souhaite pas semer la zizani sur ce post mais je pense qu'il faudrait mettre la pression a apple (au dela du bruit) sur la qualite de leur imac g5


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Mars 2005)

Bon, t'as pas eu de chance avec le pixel, ça c'est sur ! Mais, ç'aurait pu être pareil avec un autre écran ou une autre machine, non ?
Pour ce qui est du bruit, effectivement, l'imac g5 fait un petit bruit de rasoir, certains plus que d'autres. Ce bruit, certains le trouvent admissibles ou "possible de faire avec" et d'autres, "offusquant" ou "intolérable pour un mac à ce prix là avec la pub qui dit qui fait pas de bruit".
Pour ce qui est des ventilos, c'est quand même normal qu'ils se lancent quand on travaille sur la bête, non ?

Tout cela pour te dire que je te trouve bien dur avec l'imac  !

Mais, après tout, t'as p't'être raison ?


----------



## kikimac (15 Mars 2005)

J'ai appelé apple hier soir et apres 2 3 manip, ils m'ont passé un technicien de niveau supérieur... Il m'envoie une midplane, le technicien m'a garanti que celle-ci serait silencieuse... je doute... mais bon on verra


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé apple hier soir et apres 2 3 manip, ils m'ont passé un technicien de niveau supérieur... Il m'envoie une midplane, le technicien m'a garanti que celle-ci serait silencieuse... je doute... mais bon on verra



On m'avait di ça moi aussi,... 2 fois...
J'attends ce qu'ils vont me dire tout à l'heure...


----------



## kikimac (15 Mars 2005)

Je croise les doigts... sinon peux-tu me dire le matériel nécessaire pour le changement ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> Je croise les doigts... sinon peux-tu me dire le matériel nécessaire pour le changement ?


Un tournevis est fourni, mais je te conseille d'avoir sous la main un ou deux cruciformes, car celui qui est fourni n'est pas tjs bien adapté. Sinon, rassures-toi, ce n'est pas bien sorcier et c'est très bien expliqué. Prends bien soin de libérer de la place autour de ton iMac et ne mélange pas les vis ! Enfin, fais attention, tu risques de recevoir un mode d'emploi pour iMac sans lecteur de disque, mais il n'est pas compliqué à retirer.
Tiens nous au courant. Mais ne te fais pas trop d'illusions... et avant de te réjouir, fais tourner la bête à fond les manettes pendant un moment.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

saluto

je viens d appeler l apple care et je veux pas etre rabat joie mais je crois qu on la dans le c..

j ai eu deux personne au tel qui en ont rien a f..... du probleme

pour eux c est le bruit normal (et quand je voix les resultat de nos changement de midplane je le pense moi aussi)  la 2e personne m as dit "c est la premiere fois que j entend parler de ca"

par contre quand je lui est dit que alors la pub de l imac est mensongere là elle a tiqué

donc a mon avis quand la rev b sortira ils seront tous silencieux mais nous on la dans le BABA car ca m ettonerais qu il rapele toute les machines


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

Salut,
Autre son de cloche pour moi :
J'ai zappé le niveau 1, en leur disant que mon pb nécessitait le niveau supérieur.
Là, je suis tombé sur quelqu'un de très aimale qui m'a dit que :
1. le problème était bien connu d'Apple,
2. le problème était très répendu,
3. il fallait attendre la MàJ du firmware, qui devrait résoudre le pb.
3. je devais dans l'immédiat me rendre dans un centre de maintenance agréé pour essayer de faire qqchose.
4. si ça n'y faisait rien, il serait envisageale qu'il me reprenne la machine.
Voilà les nouvelles. J'ai senti qu'Apple était embarassé. Plus on sera de monde à se plaindre, et plus ça bougera, alors plaignez-vous !
Ciao.


----------



## ivremort (15 Mars 2005)

Moi je n'ai plus mon bruit de criquet ce matin... à n'y rien comprendre... bruit normal... pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## kathy h (15 Mars 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> P*ç%ç&&%ç de bordel de CH%ç&/&ç//!!
> 
> J'étais de ceux qui ne se plaignaient pas du bruit de leur Imac, malgré un léger bruit de rasoir. Je m'étais habitué, bon.
> 
> ...



C'est pas rassurant ton message, moi je n'ai toujours qu'un leger bruit de fond de rasoir , et j'ai mon iMac depuis 2 mois.... 
Jusqu'ici toutes les personnes qui se plaignaient du bruit indiquaient qu'elles l'avaient depuis le début .

Tu l'as depuis quand ton IMac ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas rassurant ton message, moi je n'ai toujours qu'un leger bruit de fond de rasoir , et j'ai mon iMac depuis 2 mois....
> Jusqu'ici toutes les personnes qui se plaignaient du bruit indiquaient qu'elles l'avaient depuis le début .
> 
> Tu l'as depuis quand ton IMac ?


environ 3 moi
et j ai le bruit depuis le debut

 tans pis c est pas grave quand j aurais les moyen j acheterais un power book G5
ce qui m enbete est que je me sers d un ordi uniquement pour faire de la musique
et dan sc ecas le silence de la machine est tres important alors je prend mon mal en patience


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> 3. il fallait attendre la MàJ du firmware, qui devrait résoudre le pb.


 
je vois mal comment une correction de software peut solutionner un problème de bruit matériel ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

pareil


----------



## ivremort (15 Mars 2005)

En réponse à kathy: je l'ai reçu début décembre, après 1 mois et demi d'attente.

Bien d'accord avec toi, c'est pas très rassurant. Ce matin je ne l'entends plus, mais hier soir, c'était net, exactement le son posté par Benamad, un criquet, ou comme un engrenage un peu rouillé: très pénible parce que ce n 'est pas un bruit régulier, mais cyclique.

Je m'attends à ce que ça revienne... j'aviserai alors.

Personnellement, je le répète, le bruit de rasoir ne m'a jamais réellement dérangé, peut-être est-il plus léger chez moi.


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

rédibitoirement je n'ai pas acheté ce G5 à cause du < risque de bruit > ... sincèrement, par rapport à, par exemple, un refrigerateur, ou un imac G3 , il y a une différence ou pas ???
j'avoue ne pas aimer les bruits de fond ... mais mon ImacG3 dvd ES commence à être plus proche de la tortue que du lièvre ( même si LF prétends .... bon, c'est une autre histoire ... ) ... 
le soir, tous et toutes, quand vous l'éteignez, vous avez une sensation de soulagement, ou niet ? ????


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> je vois mal comment une correction de software peut solutionner un problème de bruit matériel ...


Oui et non, les ventillos sont gérés par un soft. Cependant, le bruit est présent dès 1500 rpm, ce qui est la vitesse minimale du ventillo...donc en effet, on se fout un peu de notre gueule...
J'espère que l'Apple Center ne va pas réussir à réparer mon iMac, que je puisse m'en débarrasser...


----------



## jaguymac (15 Mars 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> En réponse à kathy: je l'ai reçu début décembre, après 1 mois et demi d'attente.
> 
> Bien d'accord avec toi, c'est pas très rassurant. Ce matin je ne l'entends plus, mais hier soir, c'était net, exactement le son posté par Benamad, un criquet, ou comme un engrenage un peu rouillé: très pénible parce que ce n 'est pas un bruit régulier, mais cyclique.
> 
> ...



On est maintenant 3 sur ce forum; 1 sur le forum de macbidouille et 1 sur le forum apple à avoir le même bruit. C'est vrai que c'est complètement aléatoire, ça peut me le faire tout de suite ou après plusieurs heures d'utilisation et pas tout les jours. Le problème c'est que j'hésite à demander une nouvelle midplane car mis à part ce bruit mon mac est silencieux.
Décidement on va avoir une panoplie impressionnante de bruit sur cet Imac.


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> rédibitoirement je n'ai pas acheté ce G5 à cause du < risque de bruit > ... sincèrement, par rapport à, par exemple, un refrigerateur, ou un imac G3 , il y a une différence ou pas ???
> j'avoue ne pas aimer les bruits de fond ... mais mon ImacG3 dvd ES commence à être plus proche de la tortue que du lièvre ( même si LF prétends .... bon, c'est une autre histoire ... ) ...
> le soir, tous et toutes, quand vous l'éteignez, vous avez une sensation de soulagement, ou niet ? ????



Je suis assez bien placé pour te répondre : j'ai eu 2 iMac G3, 1 iMac G4 et l'iMac G5 en ce moment !
L'iMac G3 ne faisait pas de bruit : pas de ventillo !
L'iMac G4 n'en faisait vriament pas beaucoup. Seul le combo était particulièrement bruilant.
L'iMac G5 est insuportable et, comme tu dis, c'est un véritable soulagement quand tu l'éteinds.
À toi de voir, mais à ta place j'attendrais. Autre solution : tu achètes à la FNAC, tu testes et tu rends si ca ne te convient pas...


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

merci sincèrement de votre témoignage ...
je resterai pour l'instant sur mon bonbon ...
fnac+teste=licence medistory à acheter pour CHAQUE mac ... là, c'est non ...
car si je change de mac 8 jours après, Prokov me fait repayer ...
quand j'aurai terminé mon appli sous FM7, ok , mais pour l'instant 9386 dossiers patients à faire migrer sans l'aide de TK .... j'ai un peu de mal ...
mais j'ai bon espoir ...
encore un malade sous CMU qui n'est pas venu, ça me laisse 20 minutes de forum, c'est bien...

merci en tous cas pour votre témoignage


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> merci sincèrement de votre témoignage ...
> je resterai pour l'instant sur mon bonbon ...
> fnac+teste=licence medistory à acheter pour CHAQUE mac ... là, c'est non ...
> car si je change de mac 8 jours après, Prokov me fait repayer ...
> ...



Désolé de te le dire, mais je n'ai pas compris un mot de ce que tu as écrit...    
Ce n'est pas une ordonance !!!


----------



## pmeignie (15 Mars 2005)

Salut , 


Ce sont les tibulations d'un médecin sur MAC 

Les M.A.J des rares logiciels de gestion patients ne sont pas toujours au rendez-vous et en plus se payent cash.J'ai des copains sous mediclick qui ont eu des problèmes similaires.......
Je comprends assez le peu d'envie de juste faire un essai  , pour voir 

Philippe 

PS : Vivent les patients absents qui donnent un peu de temps libre .


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Et tout ça fonctionne à la perfection  (reseau ethernet /wifi et imprimante partagée )



Pas de bruit de rasoir ?


----------



## pmeignie (15 Mars 2005)

J'ai une oreille assez complaisante .

Mon imac est très silencieux en sortie de veille mais plus bruyant quand il sort d'une temperature de 74 degrés (jeu) et qu'il refroidit.
Là j'ai incontestablement un petit bruit en arrière plan un peu "irritant" je vais dire , que je camoufle avec un peu de musique .Il est surtout audible la nuit dans le silence complet de la maison .
De toute façons , au demarrage , j'entend ce frottement que vous appelez je pense rasoir , mais qui s'estompe vite et qui ne m'incommode pas .
Je ne sais pas si la tolérance variable   dépend de la difference de bruit  du imac où de la difference d'oreille  de l'utilisateur  .......... surement un peu des 2 . Il faudait faire des voyages pour écouter tous nos Imac 
Je crois de toutes facons  qu'1 G5 qui chauffe fait forcement du bruit quand les ventilos sont à 70 cms de la tête de l'usager .

Philippe


----------



## kathy h (15 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> merci sincèrement de votre témoignage ...
> je resterai pour l'instant sur mon bonbon ...
> fnac+teste=licence medistory à acheter pour CHAQUE mac ... là, c'est non ...
> car si je change de mac 8 jours après, Prokov me fait repayer ...
> ...



Personnellement je n'ai aucun problème de bruit avec mon iMac G5 ( juste un leger bruit de fond mais c'est normal c'est le ventilo ) et si mon G3 ne fait pas de bruit du tout c'est qu'il n'a pas de ventilo.

je pense que les Imac qui font beaucoup de bruit restent quand même une exception. Tu remarquera qu'il y a une quinzaine de personne ici ( tout au plus) qui se plaignent du bruit, donc ne pas oublier la majorité qui n'a pas à se plaindre de ce maginifique ordi qu'est l'iMac G5 

A ta place je n'hésiterais pas à l'acheter c'est une pure merveille ( comparer à un G3 c'est le jour et la nuit )


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Mars 2005)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Je crois de toutes facons qu'1 G5 qui chauffe fait forcement du bruit quand les ventilos sont à 70 cms de la tête de l'usager .
> 
> Philippe


 
Il existe des ventillos qui ne font pas d'autre bruit que celui du souffle d'air généré. Ce n'est pas le cas des ventillos du G5 et c'est ce que l'on trouve intolérable.


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je n'ai aucun problème de bruit avec mon iMac G5 ( juste un leger bruit de fond mais c'est normal c'est le ventilo ) et si mon G3 ne fait pas de bruit du tout c'est qu'il n'a pas de ventilo.
> je pense que les Imac qui font beaucoup de bruit restent quand même une exception. Tu remarquera qu'il y a une quinzaine de personne ici ( tout au plus) qui se plaignent du bruit, donc ne pas oublier la majorité qui n'a pas à se plaindre de ce maginifique ordi qu'est l'iMac G5
> A ta place je n'hésiterais pas à l'acheter c'est une pure merveille ( comparer à un G3 c'est le jour et la nuit )


bon, un témoignage different dont il faut tenir compte 
j'ai un ami archi qui en a acheté 10 ... bon, il me dit qu'il n'entends pas de bruit
spontannnnément, j'ai tendance à croire ce que le coeur dit !
quand je suis allé à son étude pour le < beaujolais nouveau > .... inutile de dire ma surprise
une ruche, un souffle de satan, un murmure viril  , un sifflement du genre soirée trop alcoolisée avec sono un peu fort ... je crois que je lui ferai un audiogramme la prochaine fois !!! 
Mais bon, les progrès dans les G doivent bien apporter un autre confort ... que celui du non- silence ...
Pourtant, kathy h.......  qui vit à la campagne .... le G5 n'est pas gênant ???


----------



## endavent (15 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Un tournevis est fourni, mais je te conseille d'avoir sous la main un ou deux cruciformes, car celui qui est fourni n'est pas tjs bien adapté. Sinon, rassures-toi, ce n'est pas bien sorcier et c'est très bien expliqué. Prends bien soin de libérer de la place autour de ton iMac et ne mélange pas les vis ! Enfin, fais attention, tu risques de recevoir un mode d'emploi pour iMac sans lecteur de disque, mais il n'est pas compliqué à retirer.
> Tiens nous au courant. Mais ne te fais pas trop d'illusions... et avant de te réjouir, fais tourner la bête à fond les manettes pendant un moment.



Moi je n'avais aucun outil de fourni dans le carton, et je peux vous dire que pour les vis qui sont près du haut de l'écran, c'est la galère pour passer avec la largeur d'un tournevis normal....

Demain je demande ma deuxième midplane, en précisant que je veux un outil à l'intérieur...


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'avais aucun outil de fourni dans le carton, et je peux vous dire que pour les vis qui sont près du haut de l'écran, c'est la galère pour passer avec la largeur d'un tournevis normal....
> 
> Demain je demande ma deuxième midplane, en précisant que je veux un outil à l'intérieur...



Pas eu de soucis avec mes tournevis qui sont aimantés (très pratique)


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> bon, un témoignage different dont il faut tenir compte
> j'ai un ami archi qui en a acheté 10 ... bon, il me dit qu'il n'entends pas de bruit
> spontannnnément, j'ai tendance à croire ce que le coeur dit !
> quand je suis allé à son étude pour le < beaujolais nouveau > .... inutile de dire ma surprise
> ...



Pour te faire une idée, voisi un enregistrment de mon iMac...
http://benamad.free.fr/Bench/ULM.mp3
Autre élément. Je dois mettre le volume sur 12 (max : 16) pour couvrir le bruit du ventillo... avec un truc qui crache bien (j'ai testé avec The Strokes)
Je te laisse juger.


----------



## Djinn (15 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour te faire une idée, voisi un enregistrment de mon iMac..



ouuaaoouu!

et il fait ca quand, ton imac?
avec quelle genre d'appli?
il declenche quand meme pas ses ventilos quand tu surfes   

J'ai decide d'offrir un imac a ma femme (imac qui est reparti cause pixel mort d'un vert vif) pour qu'elle surfe avec clavier/souris BT... la classe quoi.... j'attend son retour

mais la, si ca fait ca en surfant on va dire 1 heure puis le imac en veille (disons en ecoute de mp3 sur itune) pendant 2 heures, y a t il des (mal)chances pour qu'il declenche??


----------



## chrisphilrom (15 Mars 2005)

Djinn a dit:
			
		

> ouuaaoouu!
> 
> et il fait ca quand, ton imac?
> avec quelle genre d'appli?
> ...



Conditions de l'enregistrment : sortie de veille, puis montée du CPU à 100 % (visualiseur iTunes) puis remise en veille.
Le ventillo incriminé tourne en permanance, même si je surfe !


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour te faire une idée, voisi un enregistrment de mon iMac...
> http://benamad.free.fr/Bench/ULM.mp3
> Autre élément. Je dois mettre le volume sur 12 (max : 16) pour couvrir le bruit du ventillo... avec un truc qui crache bien (j'ai testé avec The Strokes)
> Je te laisse juger.


ah ... ça laisse à réfléchir ... 
c'est insupportable ... il y a au moins deux bruits distints = disque dur et turbines de ventilation
je trouve particulièrement honteux de livrer des machines plus proche de brandt que d'un ordinateur digne de ce nom
en tous cas grand merci de cet enregistrement qui me conforte dans mon idée de rester sur mon g3 ... le silence est d'or ...


----------



## endavent (16 Mars 2005)

Aparemment Apple ne traite pas de la même manière (Cf. posts de Calvin) des pannes identiques : en effet, après un remplacement de midplane qui n'a servi à rien, j'ai rappelé l'AppleCare, technicien niveau 2 (au bout de 15 minutes d'attente  :sleep: ) qui me programme une intervention sur site.

Selon lui, le problème est connu sur certaines machines, mais mon n° de série ne correspond pas (pourtant c'est le même bruit !), donc ça ne servirait à rien qu'il m'envoie une nouvelle midplane, il vaut mieux qu'un technicien se déplace et teste sur place, et en désespoir de cause (surtout le mien   )emporte ma machine en atelier.

Ca tombe bien, je dois récupérer mon Ibook en fin de semaine car il est actuellement en réparation  :hein: 

La faute à pas de bol ? en attendant je constate : 13 ans de PC assemblés, pas une seule panne matérielle, depuis août dernier j'ai switché portable et fixe sur Mac : 2 pannes sur l'Ibook (la même), problème de bruit sur l'Imac   

Je suis très satisfait de l'OS, mais alors du matos   Et le pire c'est que s'ils emportent mon Imac, ils ne prêtent pas de matériel dans lequel je pourrais mettre mon disque dur, par exemple. Donc je dois me débrouiller tout seul avec mon Ibook : c'est mon épouse qui va être ravie, elle qui n'était déjà pas très partante pour changer de système ....


----------



## Pilou2 (16 Mars 2005)

Disons que généralement il n'y a pas de juste milieu chez apple. Si tu tombes sur une machine défectueuse tu as que des emmerdes généralement et ça finit par un changement d'ordi.
Mais quand elle marche dès le premier coup, tu la gardes 5 ans !


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

Le problème c'est que, d'une façon générale, soit on est civilisé, on ne dit rien, et on nous ignore
soit on utilise le principe AQCG , voire AQCGTF, bien connu du monde administratif, et là, on obtient quelque chose .... 
Donc, en gros, soit on crie très fort, et là, on a tendance à nous entendre, soit on ne dit rien, et < qui ne dit mot consent >
c'est ce côté agression que je trouver tristement dérangeant ...
allez à la FNAC, faites un scandale , ils vous le changent gratuitement
demandez gentillement, hélas, vous n'aurez rien ... 

enfin, La Pomme a le monopole sur son matériel, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans le côté obscuuur , qui fait plutot amende honorable, vu la concurence ...

ccl : soit on s'arme de patience, soit d'un 22 LR ....


----------



## endavent (16 Mars 2005)

Effectivement, je connais malheureusement la technique, mais ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes : j'essaie d'être ferme mais de rester correct, d'autant plus que les personnes qui sont au bout du fil ou qu'on a en face de nous ne font qu'appliquer des consignes qu'elles ne cautionnent pas forcément .... je le sais, j'ai été de l'autre côté de la barrière, et j'avais souvent plus envie d'aider la personne qui était dans la panade mais qui restait courtoise que le putois hurlant de service   

Par ailleurs, pour l'instant, je n'ai eu qu'un changement de midplane, je n'ai donc pas beaucoup d'arguments, mais ce sera autre chose si la seconde intervention ne donne rien  :hein:


----------



## kathy h (16 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> bon, un témoignage different dont il faut tenir compte
> j'ai un ami archi qui en a acheté 10 ... bon, il me dit qu'il n'entends pas de bruit
> spontannnnément, j'ai tendance à croire ce que le coeur dit !
> quand je suis allé à son étude pour le < beaujolais nouveau > .... inutile de dire ma surprise
> ...




Moi qui travaille beaucoup chez moi ( Paris j'y vais vraiment que pour les R.V) en ce moment mon bureau, qui donne sur mon jardin est ouvert et je peux vous assurer que les oiseaux font bien plus de bruit que mon G5 et en tout cas ils couvrent le bruit du ventilateur et je n'entends plus rien... sauf leur piailllement  et un chien qui aboit au loin...... 

" Hé moins de bruit les Oiseaux SVP ne n'entend plus mon Imac " pffff quelle vie


----------



## Djinn (16 Mars 2005)

a lire le "manque de chance" de bcp de monde sur ce post, et suite au renvoie de mon imac defectueux chez apple (il est toujours sur la route...)

je me pose une question:
je constate que j'aurai peu de chance de tomber sur un "bon" imac,
j'ai actuellement un ibook g4+airport extreme connecte a mon reseau wifi (la, c'est vraiment du bonheur compare au iMachin)

savez vous s'il est possible de refuser la reception de ma machine iMac et de demander a prix equivalent une config iBook au tarif equivalent??

nan, paske moi je constate que ma femme squatte mon ibook dans la cuisine, la chambre, aux toilettes, devant la tele et elle peut plus voir le iMac en couleur (ouai oaui je sais il est deja blanc...)
bref elle prefere le iBook maintenant....informatiquement parlant


----------



## endavent (16 Mars 2005)

Pour une vente à distance, tu as le droit de te rétracter dans les 7 jours qui suivent l'achat, mais je ne sais pas si ça prend en compte le temps de livraison de la machine ?

Maintronic - la société de maintenance sur site - m'a déjà appelé, pour en savoir plus sur l'historique et me faire faire une petite manip (qui n'a servi à rien). Selon eux cela pourrait être le contrôleur électronique des ventilateurs. En tous cas ils transmettent les dossiers rapidement aux mainteneurs !

Et puis je suis rassuré : ils feront l'intervention sur site...


----------



## LCé (16 Mars 2005)

toujours rien de nouveau coté Apple ?


----------



## kathy h (16 Mars 2005)

Djinn a dit:
			
		

> a lire le "manque de chance" de bcp de monde sur ce post, et suite au renvoie de mon imac defectueux chez apple (il est toujours sur la route...)
> 
> je me pose une question:
> je constate que j'aurai peu de chance de tomber sur un "bon" imac,
> ...




N'oublie pas qu'il s'agit d'une toute petite minorité et que l'immense majorité n'a pas de problème vace l'iMac G5 

Ce sont seulement une quizaine de personne qui viennent ici pour se plaindre du bruit ( je n'en fais pas partie d'aileurs) alors il faut relativisé.
Tu as plus de chance d'être satisfait que le contraire. ( à mon avis pas plus de 5% ont ce problème) d'ailleurs personne n'est capable de donner un pourcentage mais il doit -être tres faible !


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas qu'il s'agit d'une toute petite minorité et que l'immense majorité n'a pas de problème vace l'iMac G5
> 
> Ce sont seulement une quizaine de personne qui viennent ici pour se plaindre du bruit ( je n'en fais pas partie d'aileurs) alors il faut relativisé.


Qu'est-ce qui te permet d'affirmer celà ?
Tu es allée faire un tour sur les autres forums (français et étrangers comme celui d'Apple) ? Tu as vu le nombre de posts dans ces sujets ?



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Tu as plus de chance d'être satisfait que le contraire. ( à mon avis pas plus de 5% ont ce problème) d'ailleurs personne n'est capable de donner un pourcentage mais il doit -être tres faible !


 
Si personne n'est capable de donner un pourcentage pourquoi toi tu le fais ?

On avance pas des chiffres sans preuve ... 5% ? et pourquoi pas 0.5% ou 25% ?


Si on prend ton chiffre : 5% des midplanes sont défectueuses, donc au premier changement on a 5%*5%= 0.25% de chances de tomber sur une défectueuse, au deuxième changement 0.0125 % de chances etc ...

Pourquoi dans ce cas ceux qui changent de midplane tombent à nouveau sur une midplane bruyante ? Certains on même changé 3 fois de midplane sans succès ... à leur place je ferais gaffe parce côté poisse ils en ont une sacré couche dans ce cas ...


----------



## kathy h (16 Mars 2005)

j'ai un ami qui travaille comme vendeur et technicien Apple et qui installe des systèmes toute la journée sur des G5 , c'est lui qui m'a vendu le mien et je lui avais déjà demandé si le bruit extrème  concernait beaucoup d'iMac et il m'avait répondu  que non.


Sur la majorité des Imac G5 qu'il vend tout va tres bien.

je veux bien admettre que même si c'est une minorité qui se plaind du bruit c'est déjà trop , mais il faut arrêter de généraliser et de faire peur aux gens en leur disant , même à demi mot,  de ne pas acheter d'iMac G5 et que c'est la loterie ect.. 
je suis désolée mais c'est ce qui ressort de ce forum: les 4 ou 5 personnes qui ont des problèmes de bruit ici ne sont que des cas isolés par rapport à l'immense majorité voilà ce que je voulais dire.

On acheterait jamais rien dans ces conditions...


----------



## ST-EX (16 Mars 2005)

j'ai l'i Mac G5 depuis 20 jours et comme tous ceux qui se plaignent sur ce forum j'ai le bruit IRasoir; rien que d'écrire mon message le ventilo s'emballe.

je ne me suis jamais exprimé sur le forum et poutant j'avais un IRasoir  
je vais donc dans le sens de darkorange : tous ceux qui ont un IRasoir ne sont pas forcément connus; il faudrait trouver un moyen de recenser les machines défectueuses (j'ai pas la solution aujourd'hui).

j'ai contacté l'apple care ce matin ; il vont m'envoyer ce que vous appelez une midplane (proc et ventilo ...) désolé je connaissais pas le mot... on verra, même si je n'y crois pas. Mais ça fait un dossier IRasoir en plus pour Apple.


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un ami qui travaille comme vendeur et technicien Apple et qui installe des systèmes toute la journée sur des G5 , c'est lui qui m'a vendu le mien et je lui avais déjà demandé si le bruit extrème concernait beaucoup d'iMac et il m'avait répondu que non.
> 
> 
> Sur la majorité des Imac G5 qu'il vend tout va tres bien.
> ...


 
Personne dans ce fil n'a dissuadé quiconque d'acheter un iMac G5 et tous disent que c'est une belle machine. 

Et ils, nous, sommes un peu plus de 4 ou 5 à poster ici ... maintenant je comprends qu'en tant que nouvelle venue sur ce fil c'est pas drôle de se taper les 740 messages pour suivre ce qui s'est dit


----------



## calvin (16 Mars 2005)

je rajouterai meme que ce topic a pour but d'informer qd meme que ce probleme de bruit est bien present et qu'il a ete reconnu chez apple

nous ne sommes pas seuls puisque des clients partout dans le monde se plaignent, y a qu'a lire les forums US ou on voit des dizaines de topics avec des forumeurs americains, allemands, australiens, etc

bref toute la planete

et meme si tu ne t'es pas colletinee les X pages de ce topic, saches qu'acheter un imac G5 aujourd'hui releve bien de la loterie

tout comme recevoir une midplane de remplacement qui corrige le probleme releve egalement de la loterie

maintenant, on peut avoir de la chance et tomber sur une machine silencieuse et croire que les "autres" exagerent...

d'autre part, tu as eu du bol, mais imagines que tu sois tombee sur une serie defectueuse, tu aurais ete bien contente de lire un topic qui parle et qui avertit de la presence d'un tel souci

surtout qd on voit les contraintes de SAV et de livraison que ca engendre ( y a des gens qui attendent X semaines pour se livrer, et au deballage, mauvaise surprise, l'imac fait du boucan)

le but n'est pas d'alarmer mais de prevenir, d'informer...


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont seulement une quizaine de personne qui viennent ici pour se plaindre du bruit ( je n'en fais pas partie d'aileurs) alors il faut relativisé.


 
Il y a 8 jours kathy écrivait :



> "Bon j'ai un Imac G5 super Drive 17' avec 512 Mo de RAM depuis fin janvier 2005 et jusqu'à aujourd'hui je n'avais qu'un leger bruit de fond.( tres tres leger )
> Habituellement je ne l'eteind jamais, et je ne le met que rarement en veille profonde, juste une veille écran et j'ai coché " suspendre l'activité du DD quand c'est possible".
> ce matin j'ai activé la veille ( profonde) et je viens de le réveiller et pour la première fois ( avec juste safari ouvert) il fait un bruit de" rasoir electrique," pour reprendre votre expression, c'est supportable , mais comparativement aux autres jours le bruit est plus fort !
> 
> QUESTION : Y aurait il une progression dans le bruit ? à savoir: quand vous avez acheté votre IMac G5 ; pour ceux qui se plaignent du bruit : c'est dés les premiers joursque vous l'avez constaté ou le bruit est- venu progressivement?"


 
Un peu de cohérence merci


----------



## calvin (16 Mars 2005)

mais tu sais bien que les femmes changent tout le temps d'avis  (et que si elle maitrisait l'informatique et la conduite auto alors... elles seraient... des hommes :rateau:  )

bisous kathy... 




pas taper, pas taper


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

mon Dieu, j'ai le dos tourné et c'est la guerre des bruits !
on va dire que le imac G5 est une belle  bete
mais que contraitement au G3 , il n'est pas silencieux
il y a des G5 dans les agences de voyages pour lesquelles je fait des petits travaux sur filemaker, 
il n'y a pas photo, le G5 bipro est un ouragan à côté des imacs g5

mais ce probleme devrait etre soluble et résolu par La Pomme, car, sincèrement les ventilateurs silencieux ....  ça existe !!!   cf les topos sur le sujet sur mac B   à propos des emacs  

donc , si la pomme veut bien s'en donner la peine, elle mettra des disques silencieux et des ventilateurs du même métal 

et il n'y aura pas de pépin dans la pomme !!!


nb) il faut aussi dire que la perception des bruits est extraordinairement variable d'une personne à l'autre = ma chère et tendre travaille sur un alu15 ....  eh bien je ne supporte pas le ventilateur quand il fonctionne ...  c'est dire ...


----------



## calvin (16 Mars 2005)

le PM G5 mono est silencieux me semble t-il non ? (vs les bi pro)

par ailleurs, je me demande ce qui pourrait faire du bruit sur le modele le plus haut de gamme puisque y a du watercooling ?

j'espere qu'ils implementeront ce refroidissement aux autres PM a terme...


mais qd meme, je suis etonne qu'un PM G5 bipro ou pas soit plus bruyant qu'un imac G5 vu que le premier a qd meme plus d'espace que l'imac


----------



## kathy h (16 Mars 2005)

Désolée de vous contredire TOUS mais calvin vient d'écrire que acheter un iMac G5 relève de la loterie et c'est INADMISSIBLE de dire cela !!!

et sachez que je lis cette discussion depuis le début.

Et si effectivement une fois j'ai trouvé que mon G5 avec un leger bruit de rasoir j'ai toujours dit que pour moi c'était un leger bruit de fond tout à fait acceptable et qu'il fallait que je mette l'oreille sur l'ordi pour l'entendre. ( le bruit est seulement plus fort quand l'ordi sort d'une veille ) mais c'est un bruit de ventilo tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal .
 je peux vous assurer que j'entends plus la repiration de mon chien qui dort à mes pieds 

Et OUI ce sont toujours les 4 mêmes personnes qui se plaignent vraiment depuis le début.

je ne dis pas que vos plaintes ne sont pas justifiées je dis juste :  ARRETER de faire croire que acheter un IMac relève de la loterie !!


----------



## endavent (16 Mars 2005)

Allons, allons, Kathy, un peu de modération ;-)

INDAMISSIBLE signifie "QU'ON NE PEUT TOLERER". Or je pense qu'on peut tout à fait tolérer que certaines personnes :
- trouvent que le bruit de l'IMAC G5 est vraiment trop fort par rapport à ce qu'APPLE avait promis et ce qu'ils ont pu écouter dans un APPLE Center ou un APPLE Store
- s'énervent après avoir changé 3 pièces, dont 2 carte-mères EUX-MEMES et sans les tournevis promis par le service technique, et ce sans succès
- s'inquiètent d'acheter une machine qui risque de leur faire perdre du temps, et de la satisfaction

Pour ma part, je suis assez étonné d'avoir du changer moi-même la première carte-mère, sans les outils adéquats, et j'ai dépensé plus de 25 euros en téléphone avec l'Apple Care. Mais je suis maintenant un peu plus rassuré de savoir que la prochaine intervention sera réalisée chez moi par un technicien que j'espère le plus compétent possible. 

Par ailleurs, il s'agit bien de loterie et nous ne sommes pas tous égaux : comme je l'ai écrit précédemment, je suis un récent switcher, et mon portable comme mon ordinateur de bureau connaissent des problèmes récurrents dès les premiers mois d'utilisation.

Le but de ce forum est d'alerter les utilisateurs qu'il y a un problème connu, et de les informer des possibles marches à suivre s'ils sont concernés. Pour les acheteurs en puissance, cela peut les inciter à acheter leur machine dans un magasin physique, où ils pourront tester leur machine avant de l'emporter.

Si ça en fait réflchir quelques uns pour leur prochain achat, tant mieux, mais je pense que la majorité se lancera quand même. Si Apple perd quelques ventes (soyons modestes, nous ne représentons pas un nombre si important d'utilisateurs), cela leur apprendra peut-être (mais là aussi je reste modeste) à mieux gérer ce genre de vice de fabrication.

Enfin, il est vrai que nous ne percevons pas tous ce problème de la même manière, selon notre environnement de travail ou tout simplement notre sensibilité auditive. Personnellement, mon Imac est la plupart du temps moins bruyant que mon ancien PC. Soit. Mais si je l'ai acheté, c'est parce qu'il était sensé ne faire quasiment AUCUN bruit. Et j'ai pu auparavant en tester un dans un Apple Center qui était désert, en collant mon oreille à l'écran ....

Alors, Kathy, tant mieux si tu es satisfaite de ton ordinateur, mais comprend que certains ne le soient pas et le fassent connaître. C'est toujours rassurant de savoir qu'on n'est pas le seul dans ce cas, et ça donne d'autres arguments de négociation face à APPLE.

Tiens, on dirait que mon Imac approuve : il est en train de s'emballer sévèrement  au niveau des ventilos


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

on va dire que, selon les appli en route, et FM7 en serveur est assez ... gourmand ... les ventilo du bipro ronflent et se mettente en route ...
mais bon, onpeut le planquer dans un placard !     le imac G5 aussi , mais c'est un chouïa moins pratique !


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui travaille beaucoup chez moi ( Paris j'y vais vraiment que pour les R.V) en ce moment mon bureau, qui donne sur mon jardin est ouvert et je peux vous assurer que les oiseaux font bien plus de bruit que mon G5 et en tout cas ils couvrent le bruit du ventilateur et je n'entends plus rien... sauf leur piailllement et un chien qui aboit au loin......
> " Hé moins de bruit les Oiseaux SVP ne n'entend plus mon Imac " pffff quelle vie


nous avons des hulotes dans le jardin, ici à Paris, et je vous jure que parfois, l'été ... j'ai envie de le ....   mais non, je les laisse tranquilles  
je crois que je vais en < louer > un dans un premier temps ... 
merci de votre témoignage champêtre


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2005)

:modo: kathy a tout a fait raison, vous êtes priez de recadrez le sujet avant fermeture :modo:


----------



## Nico206 (16 Mars 2005)

Attention, il y a bien un réel problème de bruit sur certains iMac G5. 
Et dire que c'est un peu la loterie c'est vrai.
Ce n'est pas une question d'ouïe, c'est une question de défaut matériel.
Pour ceux qui ne me connaissent pas, j'ai eu en tout 3 iMac G5... Les 2 premiers avec un bruit pour le coup INADMISSIBLE. Le troisième par contre fait un bruit plus qu'acceptable. Donc pour mon expérience 2 iMac/3 défectueux j'appelle ça de la loterie   

Courage mes amis


----------



## calvin (16 Mars 2005)

kathy

certains ont des imac G5 17" qui font du bruit d'autres pas
certains ont des imac G5 20" qui font du bruit d'autres pas
certains ont achete des imac G5 en 2004
d'autres ont achete en 2005

certains ont change leur carte mere par une nouvelle qui fait autant de bruit, voire plus de bruit
certains ont change d'alim, ca a reduit le bruit, dans d'autres cas, ca n'a rien change

pour ma part, 2 cartes mere changees, 1 alim changee

mon voisin vient d'acheter 2 imacs, un pour lui, un pour sa fille
le 17" fait un sifflement, le 20" fait un bruit de rasoir

apres tout ca, si c'est pas de la loterie...


en tout cas, je ne sais pas si tu connais le mode Target

mais moi, j'ai le boucan et la chaleur qui se degagent en permanence, similaire a ceux du mode target, sans rien faire, sans aucun soft qui tourne...


tu crees une polemique, tout ca parce que tu as eu la chance d'avoir une machine silencieuse...

je te conseille vivement d'aller faire un tour sur 2 autres forums, un francais: macbidouille, un americain: appleinsider

et tu verras si on est juste 4-5 idiots qui exagerent...


----------



## Kr!st0f (16 Mars 2005)

Ca dérape exactement comme le thread précédent.
Ca sent la fermeture tout ça.


----------



## endavent (16 Mars 2005)

je ne suis pas modérateur mais .....

CA SERAIT BIEN DE CALMER LE JEU, NON ? :rateau: 

Je crois que chacun(e) a pu exposer ses arguments, maintenant recentrons-nous sur le sujet : recenser les problèmes de bruit sur l'Imac G5 et les solutions apportées par APPLE.

Au plaisir de vous lire tous et toutes


----------



## sleb (16 Mars 2005)

en fait, le truc flippant, c'est que les utilisateurs d'iMac qui se manifestent ont forcément un pb dont ils veulent faire part... n'oubliez pas (et je suis pas le premier a le dire) que en general, les gars qui ont aucun pb ne se manifestent pas. Donc restons zen ! Je suis attentivement les discussions et je trouve que c'est super constructif d'entendre les pb et eventuelles resolutions. Bon il est vrai que sur le pb de ce foutu bruit, il faut attendre un peu. Il est possible que ce pb se resolve par une maj firmware tout comme une solution hardware... N'oubliez pas que apple commence a etre au courant au vu des multiples appels que non seulement vous avez fait, mais aussi tous les utilisateurs dans le monde qui ont eu le pb
pour ma part, mes parents ont recu aujourd'hui la bete, ils ne m'ont rien signalé et moi j'y vais demain pour installer ce dont ils ont besoin. Je vais tester l'engin et je vous ferais part de mes impressions...

a plus


----------



## Djinn (16 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :modo: kathy a tout a fait raison, vous êtes priez de recadrez le sujet avant fermeture :modo:



a tout ceux qui ont un iMac "silencieux"
on ne peut pas en vouloir a tous ces acquereurs d'iMac g5 de faire part de leur mecontentement, vu le prix et les defauts de la machine....c'est humain

on est la pour trouver une soluce a un probleme "irritant", je confirme
attendons la reaction d'autres utilisateurs comme sleb

souhaitons qu'apple entende bien reconnaitre ses tords et faire un geste, comme un programme de remplacement systematique des midplanes par de nouvelles plus silencieuses, des qu'ils en ont...


----------



## LCé (16 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et OUI ce sont toujours les 4 mêmes personnes qui se plaignent vraiment depuis le début.



non ... on est loin d'être 4 à se plaindre sur ce forum (et les autres à travers le monde).
Qui suis-je me diras-tu ? bah justement .. l'un des premiers à avoir posté (avec Marcmaniac et autres ...)

J'ai mon iMac depuis octobre 2004 ... 3 midplanes, 2 imac tout neufs .. rien n'y a fait ... alors on poste au début .. et y'a un moment on se fatigue et on ne tient plus le flambeau.

Vous êtes 4 à vous plaindre .. mais ce sont jamais les 4 même ...

N'essayez pas de faire croire que le problème est minoritaire ... il n'y a pas plus à défendre ce point de vue que l'inverse ... Avoir une chance/malchance d'avoir un problème de bruit relève effectivement de la lotterie (as-tu un autre mot pour ça ?) Non d'ailleurs ça n'est pas vraiment ça .. parce qu'avec Apple les probas sont bien meilleurs 

Enfin ... tout ce que je vois, ce sont des techs 2ème niveau qui en ont marre d'ouvrir des dossiers pour ce problème "minoritaire" et Apple qui cherche une solution alors que le problème ne concerne que "4 personnes" ...

hum ... tout est dans la nuance


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

argh   à 5  contre une , vous faites le poids, les mecs ...   bravo ... 
je crois que c'est suffisant, non ?


----------



## Rogmac (17 Mars 2005)

salut à tous, j'ai un imac g5 1.6 acheté fin janvier chez CLG et lui aussi fait un bruit de rasoir, je ne pense pas que ce soit mon imagination, non non.
j'ai un home studio ( piece insonorisée) pour pouvoir mixer mes compos, et celles d'autres ami(e)s musicien, meme en travaillant au casque fermé, je l'entends ce irazoir.( performence faible)
le bruit en lui meme n'est pas tres elevé en DB, mais c'est un bruit de nature vraimment agaçante et j'y suis tres sensible.
peut-etre n'y es tu pas aussi sensible que nous autres kathy h, ou alors tu a peut-etre des actions chez apple   
sinon, a part ce bruit de rasoir c'est une machine merveilleuse et rapide

--------
imac g5 1.6  1go, g4 400agp, powerbook g4 1.5, gros sampleur gros synthé et plein de petits peripheriques


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2005)

:modo: comme le précédent sujet celui ci a tourné en jus de boudin, donc, il sera fermé, je vous déconseille d'en rouvrir un autre avant quelque temps, et je conseil a certain de prendre du récul avant mise au frais


----------

